# MY NEW PROJECT



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some of you may know that i sold the white 64 i had...got the tip from a fellow layitlow member on this 64 rag ss in my area, went and dropped cash this morning on this new project. all original, 2nd owner, 283, very solid car.....has some rust issues along the bottom. nothing big. sold frame and belly. just needs some tlc.  

heres a pic from the ebay ad that i had the man cancel for the amount i offered


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

front end


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

half ass patched..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sss


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

silver w/ black top. i plan on sticking with the silver..and black


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

once i brought it home...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

top down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

in the winddd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

silver guts


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rear


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one for now this is the engine. looks ruff but runs excellent cant tell its on at the redlight. just needs some chrome touch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plans are

i want some chrome 72 d's with black emblems

and a basic 2 pump 2 dump setup..and clean up the engine. still going to be a street cruiser. nothing like riding with the top down :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh ya not to mention replace the bondo infested panels :uh:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

damn thats nice good luck homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

NICE FIND!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =-)


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

How much did you pay for that beauty?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice ride, keep us updated


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

thats clean wish it was mine...how much did u pay for it?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

your steering wheel is upside down ya dumb bastard :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cant say what i paid. but i got an offer already for it that will bring big profit but this one isnt for sale just yet...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 9 2004, 07:03 PM
> *your steering wheel is upside down ya dumb bastard  :0
> [snapback]2120658[/snapback]​*



ya its upside down, the top is missing too  :0


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice & clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

fucking beautiful


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i got that same bondo shit problem with my 63 rag. lots of panels to replace


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice Rag Lonestar!!!!!!! :0 That in the wind talk is making me Jealous!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: Good Luck with it Homie, looks like a real solid ride.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Aug 9 2004, 07:19 PM
> *i got that same bondo shit problem with my 63 rag. lots of panels to replace
> [snapback]2120699[/snapback]​*



ya but once you get down and look and mine there is really only 2 that need work. the other primered spots are where the rust was starting but hadnt eaten it up yet. thats probably the first thing im going to do is paint it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2004, 07:30 PM
> *Nice Rag Lonestar!!!!!!! :0  That in the wind talk is making me Jealous!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin: Good Luck with it Homie, looks like a real solid ride.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2120725[/snapback]​*



yours is still cleaner


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2004, 10:31 PM
> *yours is still cleaner
> [snapback]2120729[/snapback]​*


Yea,yea,yea.............The top wont drop though. The only way is to pop the bubble! :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

oh my dear lord. nice find.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

one nice LIL'ER to find you such a good find at a good price. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice ride... homie.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I WANT ONE TOO.... I WANNA SS RAG SO BAD... GREAT FIND BROTHER ENJOY IT THERE ARENT MANY LEFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_CARLITTO (Jun 20, 2004)

Good buy bro cant wait to see the finished product good luck bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

nice rag bro-------i know that your white hardtop was nice but i'm sure this one will come out nicer-----great solid start-------------good luck bro

'richee"


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree+Aug 9 2004, 08:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that 3 of us then........mine's in the sam spot. I'll be cutting/replacing the sheetmetal this weekend. I already started stripping the paint!


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Nice find bro! :thumbsup:

I got a 64 Impala coming this winter so I can understand your new found excitement! :biggrin:


----------



## MO.CITY SPIK (Apr 21, 2004)

NICE CAR BRO! CAN'T WAIT TILL YOU COME SCOPP ME UP AND GO RIDIN IN THE WIND LIKE BACK IN DA DAYZ!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Nothing like a 64 rag!! The car looks exceptionaly sound. I am sure you will do good thinds with it, just don't sell it. Pass it to the kids :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Damn homie nice find..not too fond of SS's but shit it is a rag...better get it right by Dallas :biggrin:


----------



## SAL (Feb 20, 2004)

damn that is a nice car with what you say your gonna do it is gonna look cashe looks in pretty decent shape for the year


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for the compliments, real motivating. i might sacrifice a few things just to get a head start on the car.

and for spanky....im not sweating dallas. im already in a whole nother class (hardtop and conv are different classes) so lets get the crew to bump it up a notch :biggrin: 


just fuckin with you


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by On Fire_@Aug 10 2004, 09:18 AM
> *Nice find bro!  :thumbsup:
> 
> I got a 64 Impala coming this winter so I can understand your new found excitement!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2122033[/snapback]​*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont wanna lose the topic.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2004, 02:01 PM
> *thanks for the compliments, real motivating.  i might sacrifice a few things just to get a head start on the car.
> 
> and for spanky....im not sweating dallas. im already in a whole nother class (hardtop and conv are different classes)  so lets get the crew to bump it up a notch  :biggrin:
> ...


My 26s will roll over your shit anyday.................. 
:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

congratulations lone star


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2004, 06:56 AM
> *lone star, please take me for a ride, I'll either ride bitch or sit in the backseat
> [snapback]2124420[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2004, 08:56 AM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]2124686[/snapback]​*


Pinche joto ******* hijo de la chingada! I didn't write that shit!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice.... i was upset you were selling the hardtop, but you did good!


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

I think you made the right choice in getting rid of the hard top for this one. Keep us posted as you work thru this new project..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Aug 11 2004, 09:29 AM
> *Pinche joto ******* hijo de la chingada!  I didn't write that shit!
> [snapback]2124807[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

How much did you sell the hard top for? If you don't mind me asking




nice ride BTW!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy: 


trudawg i got what i wanted for the HT....12g to a man in tucson arizona.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 11 2004, 08:45 AM
> *Nice.... i was upset you were selling the hardtop, but you did good!
> [snapback]2124867[/snapback]​*



never back track.

always take steps forward


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2004, 10:51 AM
> *:cheesy:
> trudawg i got what i wanted for the HT....12g to a man in tucson arizona.
> [snapback]2125262[/snapback]​*



leaves you with a couple thousand extra to fix this one up.  


any pics of it with the rims on?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

how much did you pay for the drop???????? and you got any pictures of your hardtop i havent seen it???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 11 2004, 03:23 PM
> *leaves you with a couple thousand extra to fix this one up.
> any pics of it with the rims on?
> [snapback]2126427[/snapback]​*



dont have rims for it just yet. first on the list is to get the damaged panels patched and repaint it silver. not flakes, but metalflake is what im thinking with some black pinstripe maybe, or a darker shade of grey/silver. i wouldnt ride around on 13s with those primer spots, but it will all come together in time.

oh and heres a pic of the HT i sold for the guy who requested. i dont miss it one bit honestly.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i do miss these though.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are BAD ASS


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2004, 03:01 PM
> * and for spanky....im not sweating dallas. im already in a whole nother class (hardtop and conv are different classes)  so lets get the crew to bump it up a notch  :biggrin:
> just fuckin with you
> [snapback]2122931[/snapback]​*


I know and they have :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Any Progress yet?  :dunno: 






















J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2004, 06:45 PM
> *Any Progress yet?   :dunno:
> J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2129383[/snapback]​*



damn give me some time!! actually going to get an estimate on body work this saturday hopefully..i saw this pearl on an eclipse today i want the color. looked classy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

authenticity to the fullest :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yup. even got the original key


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2004, 07:18 PM
> *yup. even got the original key
> [snapback]2129500[/snapback]​*


I'm soooo jealous... :angry: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what about option booklet


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2004, 07:50 PM
> *  nothing like riding with the top down  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2120476[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Damn i got the exact same shit with the 64 I just got same 3 manuals I guess old people know wassup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 12 2004, 09:00 PM
> *Damn i got the exact same shit with the 64 I just got same 3 manuals I guess old people know wassup
> [snapback]2129707[/snapback]​*



ya i also got some first aid kit that was in the glove box in a little leather handmade case. blast from the past


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

damn! you got a hell of a deal!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2004, 10:18 PM
> *yup. even got the original key
> [snapback]2129500[/snapback]​*


I know those moldings arent original though! :0 
Whats going on there?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 13 2004, 09:43 AM
> *I know those moldings arent original though!  :0
> Whats going on there?
> [snapback]2130638[/snapback]​*



which moldings? the bottom side moldings that are non-ss?..if those, i dont know what the owner was thinking i questioned it before i bought the car though....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2004, 03:24 PM
> *which moldings? the bottom side moldings that are non-ss?..if those, i dont know what the owner was thinking i questioned it before i bought the car though....
> [snapback]2131135[/snapback]​*


Yea man, that shit looks weirddddddd.... never seen anything like that before.... and the trunk molding too..... but im sure you are gonna do it up right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont wanna lose this topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates coming soon


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Pics??

I'm on a downhill stroke now.....finished cutting out the old rusted panels and welded new ones in.....Paint will be in 2 weeks!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 19 2004, 08:01 AM
> *Pics??
> 
> I'm on a downhill stroke now.....finished cutting out the old rusted panels and welded new ones in.....Paint will be in 2 weeks!!
> [snapback]2148709[/snapback]​*



havent put it in the shop yet. still pricing around. plus waiting for this dude to give me my $2300 :twak: but wheels have been purchased.


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

a ken rumors are that u talked that old man into selling u the 64 for 6500,wondering if its true


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna start tearing it down...going to the paint and body shop next friday. rims are on the way too :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got started tearing the car down. heres pic for those who asked,, heres the front end..gonna leave the grill in...too much hassle plus im not really going for a show winning kandy paint, just a stock color because this one is going to be a cruiser..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

side moldings gone, going to polish them up real good they are very straight already..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk. still gotta rip out all the interior and some other misc shit. going to paint shop next friday.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here are the rims going on it but with the bowtie diecast emblems. dont really plan on keeping these wheels long, just wanted something to roll on at a cheap price. all chrome 72's will be on there eventually but i rather use the money for paint right now instead of rolling on D's with primer rust spots....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

are you cutting it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 21 2004, 03:06 PM
> *are you cutting it?
> [snapback]2156254[/snapback]​*



good question. id like 2 pump 2 dump 2 switch setup. just some nice chrome pumps, chromed adex, rack etc. short simple hardlines..who knows whats next. folks keep telling me not to cut it...you caught me at a bad time yesterday on the phone..i was up under the car fuckin with the front bumper didnt mean to come off rude if i did


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2004, 07:40 PM
> *good question. id like 2 pump 2 dump 2 switch setup. just some nice chrome pumps, chromed adex, rack etc.  short simple hardlines..who knows whats next. folks keep telling me not to cut it...you caught me at a bad time yesterday on the phone..i was up under the car fuckin with the front bumper didnt mean to come off rude if i did
> [snapback]2156535[/snapback]​*


you were just being your typical assholish self no?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2004, 04:40 PM
> *good question. id like 2 pump 2 dump 2 switch setup. just some nice chrome pumps, chromed adex, rack etc.  short simple hardlines..who knows whats next. folks keep telling me not to cut it...you caught me at a bad time yesterday on the phone..i was up under the car fuckin with the front bumper didnt mean to come off rude if i did
> [snapback]2156535[/snapback]​*


excuses, excuses....in Dallas it was" I was so sleepy!" now it's " I was under my car" :tears: oh yeah...cut it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 21 2004, 04:58 PM
> *you were just being your typical assholish self no?
> [snapback]2156632[/snapback]​*



:guns:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2004, 11:04 PM
> *:guns:
> [snapback]2157011[/snapback]​*



haha, I've been waiting for you to see that :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

8========D ( / )


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:0 NOT WASTING ANY TIME I SEE! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 21 2004, 08:10 PM
> *:0 NOT WASTING ANY TIME I SEE! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2157039[/snapback]​*



ya. wheels should be here monday or tues, along with my special order emblems :biggrin: ....paint and body may take 3 weeks..(what he quoted) but we all know to double what is always quoted......it may be awhile until i mess with the suspension unless i find a good deal...im always looking for deals


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya went ahead and ripped out the grill assembly...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bumpers gone too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just waiting...some dummy tires i got are going on and taking out some of the interior before it goes to the shop.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2004, 05:07 PM
> *just waiting...some dummy tires i got are going on and taking out some of the interior before it goes to the shop.
> [snapback]2158779[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: Should be nice when it come back


----------



## loop64 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dam it...thats one clean 64 homie..nice find.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey lonestar, 

I noticed the your have some straight impala hubcaps. Would you be interested in trading me some some SS hubcaps?

The hubcaps I have are in great condition. 

Let me know



-Los


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thats a Nice ass car bro. I can't wait to see it done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pm was sent about the hubcaps, let me know.

UPS man came today too


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 22 2004, 10:49 PM
> *Hey lonestar,
> 
> I noticed the your have some straight impala hubcaps. Would you be interested in trading me some some SS hubcaps?
> ...



Those are 63 hubcaps so i don't think you wanna trade


----------



## lord of the flies (Mar 21, 2003)

so what shop is it going to? metal masters?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lord of the flies_@Aug 24 2004, 07:44 PM
> *so what shop is it going to? metal masters?
> [snapback]2164840[/snapback]​*



not metal masters. its my homeboys girl's dad thats doing it. im gonna help out too with the odds and ends


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 24 2004, 04:35 PM
> *Those are 63 hubcaps so i don't think you wanna trade
> [snapback]2164434[/snapback]​*


I crossed checked the hubs with 64 manuel I have and they were an exact match???So Lonestar, I'll PM you tomorrow to find out if we have a go ahead. 

thx


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 24 2004, 02:24 PM
> *pm was sent about the hubcaps, let me know.
> 
> UPS man came today too
> [snapback]2164350[/snapback]​*


nice...........please send a photos when your done for my hall of flame wall.....thanks ken


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 24 2004, 10:26 PM
> *I crossed checked the hubs with 64 manuel I have and they were an exact match???So Lonestar, I'll PM you tomorrow to find out if we have a go ahead.
> 
> thx
> [snapback]2165181[/snapback]​*



Oh ok I must be stupid then :angry: 










64 SS HubCaps ^^^^^^^ 










63 SS HubCaps^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

OWNED......


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Aug 25 2004, 01:16 AM
> *Oh ok I must be stupid then  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



Now why would someone get upset over this? Come on, mistakes are made all the time. But I guess you're the man for today or whatever you want to call yourself.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well ive got a set of hubcaps off another 64 i had...ill trade you those, ill just hang those SS ones in my garage for looks....i dont know if the other ones are a true non-ss impala set...but they are old :cheesy:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 25 2004, 01:15 PM
> *Now why would someone get upset over this? Come on, mistakes are made all the time. But I guess you're the man for today or whatever you want to call yourself.
> 
> [snapback]2166212[/snapback]​*


This guy is the biggest dumbass on this site. Always has something dumb to say. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 25 2004, 02:07 PM
> *This guy is the biggest dumbass on this site. Always has something dumb to say. :uh:
> [snapback]2166909[/snapback]​*



ive never noticed him...maybe a good thing?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2004, 05:14 PM
> *ive never noticed him...maybe a good thing?
> [snapback]2166940[/snapback]​*



I think he was talking about you :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 25 2004, 02:21 PM
> *I think he was talking about you  :0
> [snapback]2166978[/snapback]​*



bitch..***


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 25 2004, 10:15 AM
> *Now why would someone get upset over this? Come on, mistakes are made all the time. But I guess you're the man for today or whatever you want to call yourself.
> 
> [snapback]2166212[/snapback]​*



not upset at all just don't like being corrected when I know i'm right


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh no! Im skurrrrred! Big scary gangsta is PMing me! Somebody help! :roflmao: 

_mxcn_roc What's Your Problem, Today, 06:24 PM 

Full Member

Group: Members
Posts: 101
Member No.: 12,409
Joined: Mar 2004



So what's your problem? Why are trying to talk bad about me, you have no idea who I am or what I do. Don't try to make this personal and let it get to a level that is doesn't need to get to. 

Next time you have something to say, feel free to contact me so that I can forward my address and we can settle this in a more traditional manner. _


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ha boy said traditional.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

JasonJ[/i]@Aug 25 2004 said:


> [snapback]2167255[/snapback]​[/b]


Like I said...the little bitch trying to bring attention to himself. Way to go big shot.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

alright, tigthen up, take it too off topic...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2004, 05:24 PM
> *bitch..***
> [snapback]2166991[/snapback]​*



non lowrider owning bastard


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 25 2004, 04:03 PM
> *non lowrider owning bastard
> [snapback]2167364[/snapback]​*


stick around, you might learn something :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2004, 07:38 PM
> *stick around, you might learn something  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2167434[/snapback]​*



I hope so!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates coming soon. finished stripping the ext. and ripped out the door panels and stuff for the door jambs today. paint shop tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

what color?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 27 2004, 02:18 PM
> *what color?
> [snapback]2173232[/snapback]​*



its gonna be the same color, silver. with some black pinstripes when its done. i also ordered new weatherstrip, and a gas door guard. gonna shave the antenna on the fender and put duals in the back, thats down the road. yesterday on the way to the shop i had the hood bungee strapped down and it flew open doing about 45. but no damage just scared me a little bit. ill take some pics when i go help out on thursday....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fenders are patched and tires are bought :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today was a pretty good day. i got my emblems, some weatherstrip and a few misc the car needed, and i got the title in the mail with my name on it :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a pic for the homie...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2004, 04:30 PM
> *a pic for the homie...
> [snapback]2186225[/snapback]​*


looks good...not too sure about the black on the emblem anymore. i guess i have to see them in person


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow! It's beautiful Lone Star! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks, ill have pics this afternoon, once i go to the shop and drop the man some money to keep the project rolling... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 1 2004, 02:53 PM
> *looks good...not too sure about the black on the emblem anymore.  i guess i have to see them in person
> [snapback]2186270[/snapback]​*



you know where im at


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2004, 11:10 AM
> *you know where im at
> [snapback]2187956[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the fenders patched up. he cut out the old and welded in new metal, and then a little layer of body filler to smooth it out...i have pics of the metal work but dont know how to scan them. ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

both sides were rotted


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the quarters should be cut out this evening and welded in on saturday...here it is all bondo'd up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking kind of ruff for now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wasnt expecting a new body mount :uh: but its gonna be taken care of....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getting there. car should be sanded by the weekend....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: got my tires mounted


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stripped off the black paint on the grill..gonna clean it up , its real straight so it should clean up nice. all the pics for now, more this weekend..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I feel all warm inside


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 2 2004, 02:50 PM
> *I feel all warm inside
> [snapback]2188611[/snapback]​*


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 2 2004, 01:50 PM
> *I feel all warm inside
> [snapback]2188611[/snapback]​*



uhhh


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

bro....it could just be the picture......but that body work does not look that good bro....what is up w/ the locations i pointed out............. :0 not hating just asking so you can check it out before you have paint on the area and it really shows......peace


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya the pic doesnt look too good. its the pic though, it all lines up pretty good, ill get more tomorro.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

just watching out ....ya know


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2004, 07:40 AM
> *ya the pic doesnt look too good. its the pic though, it all lines up pretty good, ill get more tomorro.
> [snapback]2190683[/snapback]​*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2004, 05:36 PM
> *some of you may know that i sold the white 64 i had...got the tip from a fellow layitlow member on this 64 rag ss in my area, went and dropped cash this morning on this new project. all original, 2nd owner, 283, very solid car.....has some rust issues along the bottom. nothing big.  sold frame and belly.  just needs some tlc.
> 
> heres a pic from the ebay ad that i had the man cancel for the amount i offered
> [snapback]2120420[/snapback]​*



NICE 64 RAG TOP HOMIE , I WISH MINE WAS A RAG TOP ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sd_mexican (Jul 19, 2004)

On the body mount, can you buy that mount? Or do you just
a piece of metal to replace the rust?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sd_mexican_@Sep 3 2004, 04:08 PM
> *On the body mount, can you buy that mount? Or do you just
> a piece of metal to replace the rust?
> [snapback]2191434[/snapback]​*


the paddock sells them, others probally do as well.

CAR6844 is the p/n for the left box brace
CAR6845 is for the RH box brace

72.95 each.

thats a very common rust area on old impalas.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2004, 11:08 AM
> *uhhh
> [snapback]2190611[/snapback]​*


what, a motherfucker cant get all mushy about a drop top up in here?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 3 2004, 01:40 PM
> *the paddock sells them, others probally do as well.
> 
> CAR6844 is the p/n for the left box brace
> ...



is there a website for that??? i dont know if the guy wants to replace, or fabricate one for alot less..........what would u suggest..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 3 2004, 01:40 PM
> *what, a motherfucker cant get all mushy about a drop top up in here?
> [snapback]2191504[/snapback]​*


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 2 2004, 01:19 PM
> *wasnt expecting a new body mount  :uh:  but its gonna be taken care of....
> [snapback]2188386[/snapback]​*



i need a new rear driver side body mount im gettin ready to take my car off the frame pretty soon paint the frame and the fire wall and the whole car. its also gettin a new frame cause my frame is garbage it sat in the grass for quite a long timefucked the frame all up cause of the srpings being chopped on it...the frame sat almost directly on the grass! also from it sitting on the grass i got dime size rust bubbles, three or 4 along the back passenger side fender and few along the doors on each side. also a pretty nasty one along the rear window on both sides passenger and driver.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 3 2004, 05:02 PM
> *is there a website for that??? i dont know if the guy wants to replace, or fabricate one for alot less..........what would u suggest..
> [snapback]2191559[/snapback]​*



get the replacement one, so it will look stock, ya know, dont need no hill jack shit under there...

http://www.paddockparts.com/Paddock/search...t=false&GiftID=

http://www.impalaparts.com/customer/search...tring=box+brace

like I said, I'm sure other places have them also.


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 3 2004, 08:15 PM
> *get the replacement one, so it will look stock, ya know, dont need no hill jack shit under there...
> 
> http://www.paddockparts.com/Paddock/search...t=false&GiftID=
> ...



thanks bro... which way are they lookin at it from from the front of the car or the back of the car cause i need the passenger side one but i might just replace both?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Sep 3 2004, 10:34 PM
> *thanks bro... which way are they lookin at it from from the front of the car or the back of the car cause i need the passenger side one but i might just replace both?
> [snapback]2192224[/snapback]​*


left and right sides of the car are always determined as if you were sitting in the drivers seat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya im gonna look in my stack of books to see who has the best prices. gonna try to get one in by next weekend. here are some pics from today. didnt buy replacement quarters, to guy molded some for me. look pretty good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking kind of ruff here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

close up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

behind the wheel quarter..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no more antenna on the fender


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aasa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

tried to get a better pic of the fender...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some sanding


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some more hungover sanding...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no trunk, not the last time the trunk will be taken off


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a little primer to see where we stand


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last pic for today

need to smooth out the patched quarter, cut and patch the other side and more sanding...getting there slowly since its a side job for the man its not his top priority

any comments


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

FUCK ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 





Damn Been Away for toooooo long,My first post in a while. 64 coming along Lonestar, I love the wheels too!!! 



FUCKING HURRICANE, Fucking up my property right now!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya havent seen you on in a while


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Been real busy lately........Supposed to get married tomorrow but that doesnt look to be happening with this Hurricane. :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

looking good, if you need any help sanding the car some more..i'll be available in about two months :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 4 2004, 04:12 PM
> *looking good, if you need any help sanding the car some more..i'll be available in about two months :biggrin:
> [snapback]2193967[/snapback]​*



taking the day off tomoro, we might throw down again on labor day. i told him im ready to work...if not, next saturday again for sure, doenst look like im gonna make san antonio this year


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

man you guys accomplished alot in one day! damn! good shit


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks fucking great man!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Sep 4 2004, 06:45 PM
> *man you guys accomplished alot in one day! damn! good shit
> [snapback]2194175[/snapback]​*



alot of help from a couple homies of mine. amazing how far a 20 pack will go..


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2004, 04:44 PM
> *alot of help from a couple homies of mine. amazing how far a 20 pack will go..
> [snapback]2195527[/snapback]​*



its that type of shit that gets shit done. a 20 pack everyday and you should be done in a week! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2004, 03:07 PM
> *no more antenna on the fender
> [snapback]2193805[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Sep 5 2004, 09:10 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2195967[/snapback]​*


finally got the emblems to seal on the knock offs... :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

update
no body work today, just polished up the trim, and wet sanded the grill down, shines up pretty good now to be 40 yrs old....thanks to the big homie for helping out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no quite chrome, but it will do for now..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for those wondering.

i used aircraft stripper to remove the factory black paint, then i used 600 grit wet sand, then some aluminum polish i got


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

used to be faded black paint and oxidized, but a little work cleaned it up pretty good...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one for today :biggrin: balanced and ready to mount up..


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

One question. After sanding and polishing on the grill, do you have/need to put anything over it to keep the shine?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Sep 6 2004, 02:22 PM
> *One question.  After sanding and polishing on the grill, do you have/need to put anything over it to keep the shine?
> [snapback]2197549[/snapback]​*


cant really answer that one right now, give me a few weeks to see how it holds up...although i do have some sealer that came as a package deal with the polish, it puts a coat on there, that makes the water roll off....like a duck...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2004, 07:36 PM
> *some of you may know that i sold the white 64 i had...got the tip from a fellow layitlow member on this 64 rag ss in my area, went and dropped cash this morning on this new project. all original, 2nd owner, 283, very solid car.....has some rust issues along the bottom. nothing big.  sold frame and belly.  just needs some tlc.
> 
> heres a pic from the ebay ad that i had the man cancel for the amount i offered
> [snapback]2120420[/snapback]​*




project...all the shit looks done...

i got a real 64 projest rag....the bitch is all gutted and we have to cut....

but nice find...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 6 2004, 03:11 PM
> *project...all the shit looks done...
> 
> i got a real 64 projest rag....the bitch is all gutted and we have to cut....
> ...



i consider it a project because i still have to pull the motor and ad my touch to it, along with some goodies in the trunk. :biggrin: u got some pics of what you working on?


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2004, 04:27 PM
> *cant really answer that one right now, give me a few weeks to see how it holds up...although i do have some sealer that came as a package deal with the polish, it puts a coat on there, that makes the water roll off....like a duck...
> [snapback]2197569[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 

Keep us updated on the turnout. 


Yet another 64 Rag getting the V.I.P treatment! Looks good


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2004, 02:02 PM
> *update
> no body work today, just polished up the trim, and wet sanded the grill down, shines up pretty good now to be 40 yrs old....thanks to the big homie for helping out
> [snapback]2197345[/snapback]​*


 you wet sanded the chrome how do you do that what type of grit did you use and then what do you polish it outwith? explain this?


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2004, 02:05 PM
> *for those wondering.
> 
> i used aircraft stripper to remove the factory black paint, then i used 600 grit wet sand, then some aluminum polish i got
> [snapback]2197353[/snapback]​*


OK! my shit is oxidized pretty bad so i need to use some aur craft striper on my chrome then wet sand with 600 grit... then polish by hand with an aluminum polish??? damn that aircraft stripper is some strong ass shit!!! i would have never thought!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2004, 03:02 PM
> *update
> no body work today, just polished up the trim, and wet sanded the grill down, shines up pretty good now to be 40 yrs old....thanks to the big homie for helping out
> [snapback]2197345[/snapback]​*


you know i'll be sending you the bill  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Sep 6 2004, 09:11 PM
> *OK! my shit is oxidized pretty bad so i need to use some aur craft striper on my chrome then wet sand with 600 grit... then polish by hand with an aluminum polish??? damn that aircraft stripper is some strong ass shit!!! i would have never thought!
> [snapback]2198476[/snapback]​*



i dont think the grill is chrome., i think its anodized aluminum, i could be wrong though. the aircraft stipper was used to remove the black paint on the grill, not the anodized coat. and the wet sanding was to kind of smooth out any chips or bugs n shit that was stuck to the grill, i dont know if it took the anodize coat off. really i dont know what it did, but it worked and made it shine more. and only cost about 6 bucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oh then i used some polish called master formula.....then some other polish called white diamond

www.master-formula.com. flea market has the bottles for sale cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

after seeing what it can do to these coke cans i bought it.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DAMN!!! that shit does the job!


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

so it was probally the polish!! but can i still wetsand the grill and shit cause my shit is lookin dull as fuck! and did youbuff that shit or hand polish it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know how much the sanding helps, but you could tell a difference on mine from one side to another. more pics of the car maybe tomoro if i stop by the shop....


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn nice work Ken,64 is turning out nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

you fagboy!

I found this on their site, might want to look into it.

" Very important: Apply Sealer Gloss on the entire surface. see details. "


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2004, 08:10 PM
> *after seeing what it can do to these coke cans i bought it.
> 
> 
> ...




THAT SHIT DOES NOT WORK!!!! 

AS A MATTER OF FACT IT *ONLY* WORKS ON POPCANS!
I bought a a couple bottles last year at the Vegas show, I believe I threw them away :angry:  

...had better luck with Mothers aluminum polish


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 8 2004, 06:37 PM
> *THAT SHIT DOES NOT WORK!!!!
> 
> AS A MATTER OF FACT IT ONLY WORKS ON POPCANS!
> ...



worked fine for me :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 8 2004, 06:32 PM
> *you fagboy!
> 
> I found this on their site, might want to look into it.
> ...


ya i got the sealer..... :twak:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 8 2004, 10:11 PM
> *ya i got the sealer..... :twak:
> [snapback]2202625[/snapback]​*



dont :twak: me motherfucker

:guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

^^^ see how hardcore I am :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 8 2004, 07:26 PM
> *dont :twak: me motherfucker
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> ...



so whats the status on your car , cock sauce


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ups man came again today. more pics tomoro :cheesy:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

damn lets see some more pics?? what color you got in mind by the way!!

AND HOW THE HELL DO I GET ALL THAT OXIDATION OUTTA MY ALUMINUM???? SUGGESTIONS?????????????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

just to fuck up ken's topic..

here the color I'm going with on my drop  
[attachmentid=39599]



should look good with this interior!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 10 2004, 09:46 PM
> *just to fuck up ken's topic..
> 
> here the color I'm going with on my drop
> ...


You have a new project ???


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

damn lone star got a drop!! lucky bastard!


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 10 2004, 06:46 PM
> *just to fuck up ken's topic..
> 
> here the color I'm going with on my drop
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya well anyways. big dan is still just dreaming of a convertible top...


but here are the pics from today. getting closer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the right rear smoothed out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lines up pretty decent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no more rust :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

something he put together.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

side shot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont ask me how this is done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hjghj


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

same treatment


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

cars llloking damn good before u put the body filler on u put fiberglass under it to waterproof it???????? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first coat of primer alot of sanding to come


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asdf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rust be gone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cleaned up the quarter panel. looking more like a car now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thats all for now. might smooth out the other quarter tomoro, maybe replace the body mount this week, and next week sand it down a few times....should be done within 2 more weeks hopefully then the fun part starts


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2004, 07:28 PM
> *thats all for now.  might smooth out the other quarter tomoro, maybe replace the body mount this week, and next week sand it down a few times....should be done within 2 more weeks hopefully then the fun part starts
> [snapback]2209414[/snapback]​*


64 is looking good man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Sep 10 2004, 06:10 PM
> *damn lets see some more pics?? what color you got in mind by the way!!
> 
> AND HOW THE HELL DO I GET ALL THAT OXIDATION OUTTA MY ALUMINUM???? SUGGESTIONS?????????????
> [snapback]2207768[/snapback]​*



its gonna be the stock color, "satin silver" the guy got the paint code and i think hes ordering the paint monday.

on the oxidation....did u ruff it up any then buff it out???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 10 2004, 06:46 PM
> *just to fuck up ken's topic..
> 
> here the color I'm going with on my drop
> ...



so is it a done deal yet???


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2004, 07:30 PM
> *so is it a done deal yet???
> [snapback]2209423[/snapback]​*



leaving to get it on Friday!! :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking REAL nice man......I'm almost at the same point with body work where you're at. I had 4 places to cut/re-weld.........body work is a bitch when you're not a "Body" person.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2004, 06:30 PM
> *Looking REAL nice man......I'm almost at the same point with body work where you're at. I had 4 places to cut/re-weld.........body work is a bitch when you're not a "Body" person.
> [snapback]2209645[/snapback]​*


ya i wouldnt really know where to start. i just sand shit, and stand in front of the fan :biggrin: nah but im learning some stuff just by hanging around and helping out a little bit, plus it saved me some on the price. u got some pics of what u working on???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we can all have 64 ss rags


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 11 2004, 07:44 PM
> *ya i wouldnt really know where to start. i just sand shit, and stand in front of the fan  :biggrin:  nah but im learning some stuff just by hanging around and helping out a little bit, plus it saved me some on the price. u got some pics of what u working on???
> [snapback]2209675[/snapback]​*


Yea I do homie......I have to resize them though, also we're getting ready to paint my old mans bomba tomorrow (1950 Desoto). I'll probably dump a shit load of pics on one topic once I dl them.....keep up the good work though I'm gauging alot of my body lines from your guy's stuff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 11 2004, 06:49 PM
> *we can all have 64 ss rags
> [snapback]2209686[/snapback]​*



some can have more than others :uh: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 11 2004, 06:55 PM
> *Yea I do homie......I have to resize them though, also we're getting ready to paint my old mans bomba tomorrow (1950 Desoto). I'll probably dump a shit load of pics on one topic once I dl them.....keep up the good work though I'm gauging alot of my body lines from your guy's stuff :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> [snapback]2209707[/snapback]​*



get them pics up homie i wanna see the bomb....ill have more pics in a few hours, gonna go sand it down a few times :uh: oh by the way did u call about those tires???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

didnt get much accomplished today. more sanding, and he finished up the metal work, just need to smooth it out....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this was rusted pretty bad so it was cut out and just put a little piece in it, it looks kind of ruff now, but it will be ok when its done. i dont think this part is visible once it put back together


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just welded in, no grinded down smooth yet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looking a little better


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2004, 01:37 PM
> *this was rusted pretty bad so it was cut out and just put a little piece in it, it looks kind of ruff now, but it will be ok when its done. i dont think this part is visible once it put back together
> [snapback]2211122[/snapback]​*


what the hell part of the car is that man?

and how far down is he grinding the welds afterwards?

details man!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think this is the last of the metal work.......cut out all the quarters front and rear on both sides....patched both fenders at the bottom, and filled in some holes around the taillights, and the piece under the tail lights....and shaved the antenna....oh and both rocker panels are redone under the car, all the way up to almost the fender. ....anyone got a figure on what some work like this would cost ?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 12 2004, 10:40 AM
> *what the hell part of the car is that man?
> 
> and how far down is he grinding the welds afterwards?
> ...



thats right under the left taillight it has a rubber strip that goes over it. and i guess it had some moisture trapped under it and it rotted out...just that little section. when the trunk is closed you dont even see it,  it looks kind of ruff in that pic, since its not grinded or cleaned up, but it will be ok when its all done...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id like to know what all this would cost at a shop. ive heard different estimates ranging from $3000, all the way up to 5 or 6000......i want to know where i stand on the price im paying.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

you'd be looking at about 10,000CAN at my shop to start, frame off. all patches but welded and dressed on the inside access permitting! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much is that us dollars?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2004, 02:11 PM
> *how much is that us dollars?
> [snapback]2211180[/snapback]​*



http://finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?...&submit=Convert


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

10k canadian is about 6400 us right?????????? maybe more but with that kinda of work on the car, around here itd be about 5k :0 

since we do our own work about the cost of metal and wire for welder electricity and gas :biggrin: and some pizzas


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya i guess all the figures i get are about the same. anywhere from 3-5 thousand. guess im getting hooked up :0


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 12 2004, 01:59 PM
> *ya i guess all the figures i get are about the same. anywhere from 3-5 thousand.  guess im getting hooked up  :0
> [snapback]2211264[/snapback]​*


checking out some of the pictures...and its looking dam good. I'm going too try to help out this sat. for sure


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 12 2004, 12:40 PM
> *checking out some of the pictures...and its looking dam good.  I'm going too try to help out this sat. for sure
> [snapback]2211306[/snapback]​*


its for sure ill be there saturday. gona try to get the under hood and trunk and jambs sprayed, let me know


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finished up the rest of the body work and more sanding today :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like a lot of filler but its just a thin layer...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice and smooth now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cleaned up around taillights


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

body mount, door jams under hood and trunk will be painted this saturday. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

see if this works....




























dont have it primer but the whole car is primer now waiting for a few more steps then paint.. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

hows the floorpans?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 17 2004, 06:15 PM
> *hows the floorpans?
> [snapback]2226135[/snapback]​*


good condition.....thought u had a rag to go pick up tonight??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2004, 09:39 PM
> *good condition.....thought u had a rag to go pick up tonight??
> [snapback]2226177[/snapback]​*


getting it delivered instead, wednesday night


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 17 2004, 06:46 PM
> *getting it delivered instead, wednesday night
> [snapback]2226196[/snapback]​*


 :0 u gonna restore it all orginal? :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

You gonna park next to me at Magnificos? :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 17 2004, 09:47 PM
> *:0  u gonna restore it all orginal?  :roflmao:  :twak:
> [snapback]2226200[/snapback]​*


nah, anyone can do that :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Sep 17 2004, 06:53 PM
> *You gonna park next to me at Magnificos? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2226211[/snapback]​*


it can be arranged


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice STOCK cars complement eachother :cheesy:  LoL


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 15 2004, 10:10 PM
> *see if this works....
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of welder u using for the body, 
that ride is gonna be sick when finished


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a wire feed. ill get more info today if you need some


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good man......how was the body work after you hit it w/primer??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 18 2004, 02:51 PM
> *Looking good man......how was the body work after you hit it w/primer??
> [snapback]2227627[/snapback]​*



it looked fine. finally got a little bit sprayed today..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the door jams, under hood and trunk today. but the camera doesnt show it very good, since its silver it looks like primer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first coat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

think this was taken after clear


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asdf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plan on putting under hood and trunk mirrors in the future...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Looking good  Project/progress topics are the best


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

inner fender


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

since its silver and my $30 camera it doesnt show the gloss very good...gonna go with 3 coats of clear on the car.............2 under the hood and trunk


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asdfsd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hhh


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

where the trunk weather strip goes


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last pic for now. i didnt get any of the door jams

its ppg paint, supposed to be an exact match to the paint code :dunno: 

still have to sand the outside more should be all done by next weekend maybe drive home next sunday :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Sep 18 2004, 06:06 PM
> *Looking good  Project/progress topics are the best
> [snapback]2227970[/snapback]​*


when u gonna start yours


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

quit cutting corners :angry:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2004, 06:16 PM
> *when u gonna start yours
> [snapback]2228001[/snapback]​*


My progress has stopped for now since Vegas is coming up  Im gonna do a few more things when I get back and start a topic up


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Its Comming Sweet


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

nice....im dropping mine off. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 18 2004, 07:02 PM
> *quit cutting corners  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



what u mean?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 19 2004, 10:52 AM
> *what u mean?
> [snapback]2229254[/snapback]​*


He meant to say don't be lazy and take it apart! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wanted to pull the engine, shave firewall paint frame etc. but cant do all that right now, but since its just a stock color shouldnt be too hard down the road....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How many coats of the color did you guys spray on the hood and jambs??

Seeing the color is giving me some SERIOUS motivation to get my paint done......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 19 2004, 04:27 PM
> *How many coats of the color did you guys spray on the hood and jambs??
> 
> Seeing the color is giving me some SERIOUS motivation to get my paint done......
> [snapback]2229742[/snapback]​*


just 2 coats of the silver...nothing special

u got pics of the finished bomb???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT.....

Yes, coming after lunch, I forgot to bring the cam into work this morning. Monday mornings always fuck me up


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 18 2004, 08:03 PM
> *think this was taken after clear
> [snapback]2227956[/snapback]​*


looks good, way better then what you had described on the phone :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

coming along nicely ... :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where are we at with the 64 now?????????????Updates? :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no updates just yet. but the plan is to paint the car this saturday...so it will be ready soon im dont know if i should keep the steering wheel black.........or paint it silver...........the dash is black..any suggestions :dunno:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

2 tone the wheel blk and silver


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 21 2004, 10:51 AM
> *2 tone the wheel blk and silver
> [snapback]2234625[/snapback]​*



which part black and which part silver....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 20 2004, 08:03 AM
> *looks good, way better then what you had described on the phone :biggrin:
> [snapback]2231247[/snapback]​*



u down to come out this saturday?? :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lt and rt blk top and bottom silver


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

did you do the painting?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Sep 21 2004, 11:08 AM
> *did you do the painting?
> [snapback]2234671[/snapback]​*


nah, the painter is the father of a friend of mine..but i did stuff like sand, tape off, clean, tear down the interior etc.


----------



## DON NUTTS (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2004, 11:14 AM
> *nah, the painter is the father of a friend of mine..but i did stuff like sand, tape off, clean, tear down the interior etc.
> [snapback]2234679[/snapback]​*


not going to lift it lonestar?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DON NUTTS_@Sep 21 2004, 11:40 AM
> *not going to lift it lonestar?
> [snapback]2234738[/snapback]​*


the trunk will get some attention... probably next step.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2004, 02:46 PM
> *the trunk will get some attention... probably next step.
> [snapback]2234765[/snapback]​*


It's about to get deflated. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 21 2004, 11:59 AM
> *It's about to get deflated. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234808[/snapback]​*



when i do "alter the suspension" ill probably post a pic of the car on the ground....then ask if it is a lowrider to see what the layitlow critics think..then ill open the trunk...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2004, 08:57 PM
> *when i do "alter the suspension" ill probably post a pic of the car on the ground....then ask if it is a lowrider to see what the layitlow critics think..then ill open the trunk...
> [snapback]2235813[/snapback]​*


haha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

updates? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car should get sprayed tomoro, i will post pics then. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 24 2004, 04:46 PM
> *car should get sprayed tomoro, i will post pics then.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2243577[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

god damn son of a bitch :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2004, 11:45 AM
> *  god damn son of a bitch  :angry:
> [snapback]2245807[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! HAVING YOUR PAINTER SELL YOUR ASS OUT ON YOUR DAY OFF YOU PLANNED TO BE THERE REALLY FUCKING SUCKS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what did i say in the beginning, the man qouted me 3 weeks...


next weekend it should be 6 weeks. double.

they should be more thoughtful when "promising" time frames :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey at least your not about to get Directly hit by a Fucking Hurricane for the second time! :biggrin: :angry:  :ugh: I'm moving to L.A. Fuck this shit!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2004, 11:54 AM
> *what did i say in the beginning, the man qouted me 3 weeks...
> next weekend it should be 6 weeks. double.
> 
> ...


sounds like my fucking shipper :angry: :angry:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

sounds like you are getting fucked dan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 25 2004, 11:21 AM
> *sounds like my fucking shipper  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]2246018[/snapback]​*



so whats the story on that??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2004, 03:36 PM
> *so whats the story on that??
> [snapback]2246142[/snapback]​*


still waiting :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well let me tell you about shippers. I waited 7 weeks to get my 64 rag here and i heard nothing but excuses every other day. SO don't anyone tell me they waited more than I did LOL damnnear 2 months :angry: But when it got here I think it was probably the best 5900.00 64 rag I have ever gotten


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 25 2004, 04:23 PM
> *Well let me tell you about shippers. I waited 7 weeks to get my 64 rag here and i heard nothing but excuses every other day. SO don't anyone tell me they waited more than I did LOL damnnear 2 months  :angry: But when it got here I think it was probably the best 5900.00 64 rag I have ever gotten
> [snapback]2246210[/snapback]​*


Thats really f'in nice..

I got 6500 into this one.. (but the rocker is fucked now due to some incompetent ******* truck driver)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 25 2004, 02:28 PM
> *sounds like you are getting fucked dan
> [snapback]2246028[/snapback]​*


That would be fucked! :0  :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 25 2004, 04:23 PM
> *Well let me tell you about shippers. I waited 7 weeks to get my 64 rag here and i heard nothing but excuses every other day. SO don't anyone tell me they waited more than I did LOL damnnear 2 months  :angry: But when it got here I think it was probably the best 5900.00 64 rag I have ever gotten
> [snapback]2246210[/snapback]​*


Got you beat ol' buddy went through 4 different transport companies over a 5 month period for me. They just dont wanna drive to North Dakota....Finally it was one hell of a Day when it arrived.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wheres north dakota :dunno:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

sweet find homie!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2004, 10:06 AM
> *wheres north dakota  :dunno:
> [snapback]2247760[/snapback]​*


I Dunno
:dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Sep 25 2004, 02:23 PM
> *Well let me tell you about shippers. I waited 7 weeks to get my 64 rag here and i heard nothing but excuses every other day. SO don't anyone tell me they waited more than I did LOL damnnear 2 months  :angry: But when it got here I think it was probably the best 5900.00 64 rag I have ever gotten
> [snapback]2246210[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2004, 11:48 AM
> *no updates just yet. but the plan is to paint the car this saturday...so it will be ready soon  im dont know if i should keep the steering wheel black.........or paint it silver...........the dash is black..any suggestions  :dunno:
> [snapback]2234620[/snapback]​*


I agree with Mr. Impala ... two tone it black and silver ... or just keep it black ....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Sep 27 2004, 11:15 AM
> *I agree with Mr. Impala ... two tone it black and silver ... or just keep it black ....
> [snapback]2250621[/snapback]​*


All Black................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bumped up to this friday night, but who knows :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getting close :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2004, 12:44 PM
> *getting close  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2257643[/snapback]​*


hope everything goes smooth today


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

He must of passed out in the Paint Booth yesterday, and slept overnight with the 64? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

before clear


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first clear i think


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

patched


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pic came out kinda funny around the door but its good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

patched fender


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

patched again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

almost done


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think this was in between clears


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one, if the clear didnt react over night, might bring it home today and start putting it back together....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HERE IS A "UP ALL NIGHT CHEESEBALL" FOR YOU!!!!!!!! :roflmao: Looks good!


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

looks real good


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

nice!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Damn you!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

coming back together now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

god damn those bumpers are a pain in the ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its got a little gloss to it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last pic for now cuz i ran out of daylight. want to thank the homies that helped out alot today putting it back together, got that shit back together in 1 day thanks to them


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks damn good.......did you have any problems with any of the clips or snapping the chrome back into place??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Should be some good inspiration for Dan right there good job, I was gonna do my red one silver if i keep it now I know it will look nice LOL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on the clips, yea hard a hard time getting the back pieces on.....the fenders bolt on from the inside, the doors have some spring type clips and the rear sides have some push on type clips but we got it all on without scratching anything..hardest thing to put on was the bumpers cuz they are pretty heavy and i didnt want to scratch up the fenders or the quarters..



i think the silver came out really nice, the silver and black contrast looks real classy to me, im happy with the turn out :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks better than I was expecting, makes me wanna do mine tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

but you won't!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ill take some interior pics tomoro after i clean it, its gonna take about 3 hrs to clean all that dust


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy: Looks real nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How about the fender flags......they have nuts on the back of them and to get to them you'll need to loosen up the wheel-wells........or do you have push in types for those??


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn homie that shit looks good as hell!!!!! :thumbsup: :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2004, 08:11 PM
> *last pic for now cuz i ran out of daylight.  want to thank the homies that helped out alot today putting it back together, got that shit back together in 1 day thanks to them
> [snapback]2264529[/snapback]​*


anytime


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas..

on the fender flags i havent gotten around to those yet. in fact i think thats all thats left on the outside.......but yea i think you can get to 1 bolt thru the door jam, but cant reach the other one, so ya, the fender well has to be dropped....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2004, 02:45 PM
> *thanks fellas..
> 
> on the fender flags i havent gotten around to those yet. in fact i think thats all thats left on the outside.......but yea i think you can get to 1 bolt thru the door jam, but cant reach the other one, so ya, the fender well has to be dropped....
> [snapback]2266218[/snapback]​*



I would like to find some "Push-In" types or find a way to snap them in.......dropping those wheel wells is a pain in the ass.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

is it a pain?? i never done it......thats why i left those 2 emblems on when i took it in, and let the painter take them off.........i think he popped out the fender to get to them when he patched them.........i dont know which is easier.......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 4 2004, 03:00 PM
> *is it a pain?? i never done it......thats why i left those 2 emblems on when i took it in, and let the painter take them off.........i think he popped out the fender to get to them when he patched them.........i dont know which is easier.......
> [snapback]2266285[/snapback]​*


Time consuming really.....I painted my wheel wells seperately and installed them last night, now I hate the thought of removing them and scratching them when they drop down......I'll definately find a way to snap them into place or some kind of strong adhesive.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post up pics...


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 3 2004, 06:06 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2264516[/snapback]​*


thats a bad ass color scheme :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

almost got it complete again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sdfg


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

front end


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the insides clean, sorta, had a bunch of dust

ill get some daytime pics in a few days :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn it's clean....nice work G....!! Looks HOT AS FUCK with the top down too!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

clean impala.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Turned out Real Nice Ken! :0


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

looks tight as hell :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks peeps :cheesy:


----------



## JonnyBoy_64 (Mar 4, 2003)

looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SHE IS READY 4 SOME BLING! GIVE ME A RING!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: pics look great!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy: i see you got her all cleaned up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 7 2004, 08:04 AM
> *:cheesy:  i see you got her all cleaned up
> [snapback]2274213[/snapback]​*


yea sorta that was the first round. i used simple green and that shit works pretty good. i diluted it with water. still got all the greasy hand prints on it, and i still have some stuff to put on like weatherstip and other small shit. if it ever stops raining :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

I see u puttin it down in hiram! Nice to see some lowlows in Htown still.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

testing dig cam


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asdfsd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ragedy layitlow wont let me upload detailed pics :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

side shot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

getting better at resizing :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got a burnt out bright light..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

side


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

jjj


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

top down


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im camera happy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nsdsdfg


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

top up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sb


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one for now


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks i need to get me one of these digital cameras


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Bout time you got your hands on a good Digital Camera.  


Some Nice pics,looks like good Rag weather to today! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MO.CITY SPIK (Apr 21, 2004)

SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN CLEAN! BADASS BRO! MUCH LUV NOW COME SCOOP ME UP SO WE CAN GO LOWRIDIN LIKE BACK IN DA DAYS RIDIN IN DA WIND!


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

you take some shitty pictures but im sure the car is nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 11 2004, 11:23 AM
> *you take some shitty pictures but im sure the car is nice
> [snapback]2285198[/snapback]​*


yea my profession isnt photography


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

The rag looks beautiful Lone Star, the wires really set it off :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Nice Ride! Looks good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 11 2004, 09:59 PM
> *yea my profession isnt photography
> [snapback]2285625[/snapback]​*


i was jokin you got some nice ones


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

the car looks awesome. you picked the perfect color.


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

with some chrome it will get in lowrider real soon.
you did a great job the cuttin and re welding on it or who ever did it!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like i finally get to wash it today and clean the top :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the newest feature to the 64 is a little something to listen to. i was gonna mount in the glove box but i think its ok where its at. dont mind the steering wheel wrap :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cut out the kickpanels for some 6 1/2s and still was able to save the vent.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

That looks good. The headunit aint bad either. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 17 2004, 03:18 PM
> *That looks good. The headunit aint bad either. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2305151[/snapback]​*



yea its just something to listen to. i was on a budget on this project....next up is probably pinstripes


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

how close was I on that dash speaker?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 17 2004, 03:47 PM
> *how close was I on that dash speaker?
> [snapback]2305212[/snapback]​*


its a 5x7 i think. i replaced with a 6 1/2....i bought 4 6 1/2's..........2 kick panels, 1 dash, 1 rear seat, and 2 tweets


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ttt...resting


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2004, 04:15 PM
> *the newest feature to the 64 is a little something to listen to. i was gonna mount in the glove box but i think its ok where its at. dont mind the steering wheel wrap  :twak:
> [snapback]2305144[/snapback]​*


So you haven't done anything with the steering wheel yet?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 10 2004, 06:09 PM
> *aaa
> [snapback]2283105[/snapback]​*


ttt :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for bumping it..


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2004, 02:29 PM
> *thanks for bumping it..
> [snapback]2418764[/snapback]​*


This is a cool thread!!!!!!!1

But I couldnt help but noticing you dont have an antenna.............. You going to go with the dual rears or clean no antenna at all look??????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i shaved the front antenna....eventually im going with the duals. i have the template for them. progress on the ride has slowed, will pick back up after the holidays hopefully.


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

ill be honest, this is probably the beautifullest64 drop top i have ever seen...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Nov 16 2004, 06:32 PM
> *ill be honest, this is probably the beautifullest64 drop top i have ever seen...
> [snapback]2419465[/snapback]​*


  
thanks homie


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2004, 09:19 PM
> *yea i shaved the front antenna....eventually im going with the duals. i have the template for them.  progress on the ride has slowed, will pick back up after the holidays hopefully.
> [snapback]2419421[/snapback]​*


musta been a cool mofo that hooked you up with a template.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 18 2004, 04:29 PM
> *musta been a cool mofo that hooked you up with a template.
> [snapback]2425544[/snapback]​*




:uh: :uh: :uh: 


I GUESS YOU GAVE IT TO HIM HUH??????????




LOOKS AWESOME.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 18 2004, 02:29 PM
> *musta been a cool mofo that hooked you up with a template.
> [snapback]2425544[/snapback]​*



he's a pretty cool dude, but....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Lookin good Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 05:59 PM
> *he's a pretty cool dude, but....
> [snapback]2425697[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 18 2004, 05:33 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> I GUESS YOU GAVE IT TO HIM HUH??????????
> LOOKS AWESOME.
> [snapback]2425559[/snapback]​*


ya, and I didnt overcharge him either :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 18 2004, 04:57 PM
> *ya, and I didnt overcharge him either  :0
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2425936[/snapback]​*




:uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 18 2004, 10:55 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2426517[/snapback]​*


ya, keep up with the attitude mister, and I might just come down there and jack slap your ass into Mexico.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 18 2004, 08:06 PM
> *ya, keep up with the attitude mister, and I might just come down there and jack slap your ass into Mexico.
> [snapback]2426539[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 19 2004, 12:10 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2426702[/snapback]​*


ya, you need a new smilie, try this one 

:twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt for the upcoming set-up pics :0


----------



## MO.CITY SPIK (Apr 21, 2004)

:angry: STILL WAITING FOR THAT RIDE IN THE WIND THROUGH THE CLARK!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MO.CITY ****_@Nov 23 2004, 02:21 PM
> *:angry: STILL WAITING FOR THAT RIDE IN THE WIND THROUGH THE CLARK!
> [snapback]2441377[/snapback]​*



yea the weather has been perfect!! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 23 2004, 11:54 AM
> *ttt for the upcoming set-up pics :0
> [snapback]2440853[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 23 2004, 04:23 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2441381[/snapback]​*


2 pumps to the front :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks DAMN clean man.....


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should be lifted here soon....hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

damn! i would never cut that!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Can't believe I missed this topic :dunno: 


Clean ass rag tho :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 5 2004, 11:02 AM
> *should be lifted here soon....hopefully  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2476212[/snapback]​*


Yes......cut that bitch....

what's your plans?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 5 2004, 04:13 PM
> *Yes......cut that bitch....
> 
> what's your plans?
> [snapback]2477037[/snapback]​*



yea im gonna cut it...i thought about airbags...but that just isnt me..

on this one i just want a simple 2 pump setup. but i want to maximize the setup with accesories...i want custom blocks with pressure coming out the middle of the block with no return. i want to run the return back to the tanks....if not. side return ports... want oil coolers, pressure gauges, bowtie , accumulators, faucet slowdowns, hardlines, maybe some square tanks. and just 4 batteries, oversized checks and hardlines. will probably do the vynil floors and walls like i did the last setup...2 pump, 2 dumps.

just 2 switches , F/B only..thats my plans...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont wanna lose the topic....maybe something like this :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

bump for my boy ...


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

do four pumps! keep it real straight up street cruiser though if your just street cruisn man 4 pmps will last forever they will never be stressed esspecially if you buy some good pumps! think about it!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigjaydogg_@Dec 17 2004, 08:31 PM
> *do four pumps! keep it real straight up street cruiser though if your just street cruisn man 4 pmps will last forever they will never be stressed esspecially if you buy some good pumps! think about it!
> [snapback]2518417[/snapback]​*



yep im thinkin about it...


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

if your gonna cut it dont do it half ass do it right.........4 pumps!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

going to keep it simple and under budget for the time being. picked up these pumps, will add gauges, maybe some oil coolers, and a bowtie Y block if i can some...and maybe some chrome accums....2 pump, 48v...2 switch :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pumps are nice for the price :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

Are you gonna be lifted by Dallas? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Dec 20 2004, 11:00 PM
> *Are you gonna be lifted by Dallas? :cheesy:
> [snapback]2526612[/snapback]​*


yea, thats my plan...i just gotta get the rest of the setup like hoses, cylinders and cups...all i bought was the pump assemblies... :cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2004, 10:45 AM
> *yea, thats my plan...i just gotta get the rest of the setup like hoses, cylinders and cups...all i bought was the pump assemblies... :cheesy:
> [snapback]2527427[/snapback]​*


man, talk about motivation :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Ohhhhhh you fucker, you bought those pumps. I watched them for a while man and wished I had the funds to pick them up.......what a good deal!! You going to add 2 more??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 21 2004, 03:03 PM
> *Ohhhhhh you fucker, you bought those pumps. I watched them for a while man and wished I had the funds to pick them up.......what a good deal!! You going to add 2 more??
> [snapback]2528615[/snapback]​*


yea i bought them. im just gonna stick with these for now...until i can run into some more money...maybe after i clean up the engine i can do more in the trunk, right now i just wanna hit the switch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2004, 03:21 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2528689[/snapback]​*


yea, merry christmas to me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

testing out my new digi cam


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

black and white :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

color


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sdhfsdfgh


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

the pics look damn pixelated, what the deal?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what does pixelated mean?..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i decreased the quality by 70% is that what u mean....i have to do that so they fit on layitlow


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2004, 08:31 PM
> *i decreased the quality by 70% is that what u mean....i have to do that so they fit on layitlow
> [snapback]2540579[/snapback]​*


blah..

if you have XP, download the Microsoft Powertoys Imaga Resizer, it's awesome.

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whi...wertoySetup.exe


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Fuck What both you **** think!












Merry Christmas! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 24 2004, 07:29 PM
> *blah..
> 
> if you have XP, download the Microsoft Powertoys Imaga Resizer, it's awesome.
> ...


XP?...o naw....i have windows ME.....dont hate on the camera....its not hard to tell its a convertible  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 25 2004, 11:51 AM
> *Fuck What both you **** think!
> Merry Christmas! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2541887[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Haahahahaa! where am I? hahahaha!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 25 2004, 11:55 AM
> *Haahahahaa! where am I? hahahaha!
> [snapback]2541895[/snapback]​*


get on aol queer


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres my newest edition to the project


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the other one...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still need to be taken apart and cleaned up real good...but it should be a nice 2 pump setup once im done...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sickness........

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 27 2004, 03:56 PM
> *sickness........
> 
> :cheesy:
> [snapback]2546834[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asgs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bump for the ups man that came today :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2004, 05:46 PM
> *heres my newest edition to the project
> [snapback]2546819[/snapback]​*


addition motherfucker

New Edition=


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here bitch, fresh out the dictionary


edition = 
2 a : one of the forms in which something is presented <this year's edition of the annual charity ball>


anyways., i got 2 oil coolers..and some cylinders....gonna place the next order soon.....can u still get the gauges???


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bump


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2005, 11:33 PM
> *here bitch, fresh out the dictionary
> edition =
> 2 a : one of the forms in which something is presented <this year's edition of the annual charity ball>
> ...


english motherfucker, do you speak it? edition is still being used wrongly here.  

Its like saying, I added an edition to my house. WRONG
but, saying, I added an addition to my house, well, thats right.


Get it? Good.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm just hating because you have a drop top and I dont :angry:


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice Rag ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 17 2005, 05:55 PM
> *english motherfucker, do you speak it? edition is still being used wrongly here.
> 
> Its like saying, I added an edition to my house. WRONG
> ...



lololol....
Dan is right though. I might have a little bit of hate in my blood also though because your car is bad ass.

Rob


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 17 2005, 02:55 PM
> *english motherfucker, do you speak it? edition is still being used wrongly here.
> 
> Its like saying, I added an edition to my house. WRONG
> ...



ok cock sauce. i went back and re-read my post..i meant it to say.

here is the newest edition of my project....edition meaning a new version of it...improving from the old..........get it? good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 17 2005, 02:56 PM
> *I'm just hating because you have a drop top and I dont  :angry:
> [snapback]2613695[/snapback]​*



....do you mind if i tell the truth...


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 09:50 PM
> *ok cock sauce. i went back and re-read my post..i meant it to say.
> 
> here is the newest edition of my project....edition meaning a new version of it...improving from the old..........get it? good.
> [snapback]2619121[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

he said 'cock sauce', thats a good one..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 10:51 PM
> *....do you mind if i tell the truth...
> [snapback]2619128[/snapback]​*


go ahead Kenny,


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 17 2005, 03:55 PM
> *english motherfucker, do you speak it? edition is still being used wrongly here.
> 
> Its like saying, I added an edition to my house. WRONG
> ...


I also have to agree ...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

pumps look nice :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just waiting on my bowtie T fittings to arrive :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:38 PM
> *just waiting on my bowtie T fittings to arrive  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619393[/snapback]​*


still don't have them...whats the hold up :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:41 PM
> *still don't have them...whats the hold up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2619409[/snapback]​*


the dude said they shipped on i think friday....but no confirmation :dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2005, 11:48 PM
> *the dude said they shipped on i think friday....but no confirmation  :dunno:
> [snapback]2619446[/snapback]​*


if they went out ups then they don't count sat. and sun. so you should have them by friday at the latest


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 18 2005, 09:51 PM
> *if they went out ups then they don't count sat. and sun.  so you should have them by friday at the latest
> [snapback]2619466[/snapback]​*


got em :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asdfads


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2005, 08:34 PM
> *asdfads
> [snapback]2646920[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this ragedy ass shit wont let me reply with a picture!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2005, 08:36 PM
> *this ragedy ass shit wont let me reply with a picture!!!!
> [snapback]2646932[/snapback]​*


save it to your com. then attch.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Pretty! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is my least favorite of the plans


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is ok


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2005, 08:45 PM
> *this is ok
> 
> 
> ...


what are those things next to the accum...at the very bottom


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fire extinguishers....heres a nicer one i think


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last sketch












the bubbles are accums, the squares are oil coolers the x's are slow downs and the bowties are Ts


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2005, 08:48 PM
> *fire extinguishers....heres a nicer one i think
> 
> 
> ...



i like this one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya me too damn those pics are blurry give me a headache


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont wanna lose my topic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some of my accesories :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chrome shop on monday :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2005, 10:02 PM
> *some of my accesories  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2680889[/snapback]​*


nice....your stuff is lost in transit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2005, 09:03 PM
> *nice....your stuff is lost in transit
> [snapback]2680899[/snapback]​*


no prob as long as i get it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2005, 10:04 PM
> *no prob as long as i get it
> [snapback]2680902[/snapback]​*


its just the three fittings...but im not going to work tomorrow so i'll get them monday


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 3 2005, 09:05 PM
> *its just the three fittings...but im not going to work tomorrow so i'll get them monday
> [snapback]2680910[/snapback]​*


must be nice to be off!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2005, 10:15 PM
> *must be nice to be off!!!
> [snapback]2680949[/snapback]​*


i got paid today $$$$ :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks nice man!! How much did those gauges run you?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 4 2005, 07:47 AM
> *Looks nice man!! How much did those gauges run you?
> [snapback]2682184[/snapback]​*



i got them from 216 rider...pm him...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

thanks man.......car is gonna be even hotter!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just a little something im putting together. just 2 pumps..but im gonna try to make it look nice :biggrin: 

hows your 64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates coming soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

back from the chrome shop


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

some ideas of how i might do the setup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the return lines wont be the same. gonna use the coolers on the return side


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

almost everything is either plated or stainless. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: sickness...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Setup looks gangsta...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks...gonna look better with some polished stainless tubing and vinyl floors and mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

very nice, Kenneth ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

nice carpet! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

clean setup for a clean car uffin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

this is a great car for a homosexual to drive.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I like setup number 2


Had to put my chades on to look at that shit.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks folks. i dont know how im gonna do it, gotta see how the trunk space plays out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2005, 03:16 PM
> *very nice, Kenneth ...
> [snapback]2734537[/snapback]​*


whos kenneth?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 16 2005, 03:37 PM
> *this is a great car for a homosexual to drive.
> [snapback]2734663[/snapback]​*


then ill be a *** all day


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2005, 08:02 PM
> *then ill be a *** all day
> [snapback]2735334[/snapback]​*


I have something to show you this weekend :0


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 16 2005, 09:33 PM
> *I have something to show you this weekend  :0
> [snapback]2735452[/snapback]​*


that comment just don't look right after those series of responses :0 lol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Feb 16 2005, 09:45 PM
> *that comment just don't look right after those series of responses :0 lol
> [snapback]2735497[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2005, 03:14 PM
> *thanks...gonna look better with some polished stainless tubing and vinyl floors and mirrors  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2734527[/snapback]​*


*THATS ELECTRO POLISHED STAINLESS TUBING* you know who to holla at!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so u wanna polish my tube


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 16 2005, 06:33 PM
> *I have something to show you this weekend  :0
> [snapback]2735452[/snapback]​*



is it something ragedy


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2005, 08:57 PM
> *so u wanna polish my tube
> [snapback]2741197[/snapback]​*


 :uh: im going to run that tube up your ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 17 2005, 10:58 PM
> *is it something ragedy
> [snapback]2741202[/snapback]​*


but of course :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

it has a really cheesy hood ornamnet too! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 17 2005, 09:48 PM
> *but of course  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2741415[/snapback]​*



so whats the new project did u sell the 62


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2005, 03:07 PM
> *so whats the new project did u sell the 62
> [snapback]2744627[/snapback]​*


216rider????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2005, 08:31 PM
> *216rider????
> [snapback]2749614[/snapback]​*


http://www.lowriderimpala.com/63drop/3.JPG

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 19 2005, 07:17 PM
> *http://www.lowriderimpala.com/63drop/3.JPG
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2749746[/snapback]​*



damn that looks nice :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the vinyl and plexi glass today and some other things, gettin close :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Take your time you have all weekend and uhhhh oh yea dont forget to take PICS fucker! :biggrin: You are using all 1/2'' lines and two 6 gallon tanks right?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea im using 6 gallon tanks..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

where did u get the presure guages from? how much


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 4 2005, 06:18 PM
> *where did u get the presure guages from? how much
> [snapback]2809494[/snapback]​*


Ken will be right back...he is uploading pics...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i got the guages from 216rider...



OPINIONS PLEASE having a hard time deciding how im gonna do this...

#1


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#4


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#5


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#6


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#7


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#8


so u get the point


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i like #6 and #8 personally


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

#9


----------



## impala workz (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2005, 03:37 PM
> *#8
> so u get the point
> [snapback]2809604[/snapback]​*


hey ken,this one looks good to me!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

number #8 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

#8 is cool. just run the Accum's parallel to the coolers and the gates. Nevertheless, I think it looks good either way. 

***Make sure you turn the gauge faces around so you can see them dork.***


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for Ken. Today is cutting day! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight ride homie!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

THAT LOOKS HELLA NICE HOMMIE
WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 5 2005, 02:17 PM
> *THAT LOOKS HELLA NICE HOMMIE
> WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS??
> [snapback]2812249[/snapback]​*


HE IS CUTTING IT AS WE SPEAK.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got a little accomplished today. got the pump rack and battery racks drilled and welded and the brackets that are gonna bolt to the frame cut. here a pic of the trailing arms and upper control arms. these were done by shorty's hyd. in houston tx. dont plan on chroming soon so the cosmetic griding i didnt care for...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2005, 04:19 PM
> *HE IS CUTTING IT AS WE SPEAK.
> [snapback]2813110[/snapback]​*



cutouts gonna have to wait until monday.  ...auto supply had to order the lower ball joints. no sense is not replacing balljoints and bushing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 5 2005, 11:17 AM
> *THAT LOOKS HELLA NICE HOMMIE
> WHAT ARE YOUR PLANS??
> [snapback]2812249[/snapback]​*



gonna be a driver, that will compete in street class at shows. after lifts im gonna clean up under the hood but that wont be for a few more months.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

so are you ready to suicide the doors today.....the suicide hood we did yesterday came out good. :0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

cars gonna look good bro, can't wait to see it lifted!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya so me and the homie were pressing in the control arm bushings in my bench vise and the vise broke and the cheater bar swung around and busted me right in the face now i got a swollen face and a black eye :angry: 


but its gonna be worth it in the end i guess :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres a pick of a "mock up" with the batteries in. the rack bolted to the frame using the angle iron that drops down thru the slit in the trunk.....only thing that will be seen is gonna the pump rack that goes across ...everything else is gonna be boxed in with vynil....wanted to do the batteries length wise...but didnt have enough angle iron....plus it would be a close fit...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here another shot. im gonna make a little solenoid rack thats gonna run off of the exta angle iron sticking out on the left side ...

front end is torn down and ready for cut outs...just need to get a new vise :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Lone Star--> :buttkick: <--vise......... :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SAY HOMIE I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU!!! I SAID SAY HOMIE I NEED TO HOLLA AT YOU!!!!!! WHAM!!!!!!! RIGHT IN THE KISSER!!! Thats what really happened. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 6 2005, 08:31 PM
> *Lone Star--> :buttkick: <--vise......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2816794[/snapback]​*



yea...thinkin back.....you were doing it first then u said "here youre the one with the muscle"....then i get popped in the face..................should have been you!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2005, 09:42 PM
> *yea...thinkin back.....you were doing it first then u said "here youre the one with the muscle"....then i get popped in the face..................should have been you!!!
> [snapback]2816841[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the front end back together and sittin proper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres the cut...please ignore the dirty look. im not messing with cleaning up under the hood until i pull the motor out...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a arms extended, i had to shim them back a little though..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy: heres how it sits now...gonna cut the back holes tomoro. the back will sit a little lower than it is now


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm purdy!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2005, 05:49 PM
> *a arms extended, i had to shim them back a little though..
> [snapback]2820592[/snapback]​*


Damn, I'm gone for a couple days and you lift it :uh:

I extended mine 1 inch and shimmed them back also. When it's dumped the tires tuck nice and almost rub, but don't!!

Installs looking good man!!!!


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

this vert is beautiful, what are you plans for the motor? just a clean up or give it a little more power?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Hope you get some new trunk splatter spray ese!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2005, 05:47 PM
> *got the front end back together and sittin proper
> [snapback]2820580[/snapback]​*


so far....Car-1, Vise-1, Team GoldStar-1.....tomorrow we take out the competition :biggrin: 



(inside joke)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 7 2005, 08:15 PM
> *so far....Car-1, Vise-1, Team GoldStar-1.....tomorrow we take out the competition :biggrin:
> (inside joke)
> [snapback]2821449[/snapback]​*


i got that new vise mounted up...that bitch aint going no where now!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 7 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Damn, I'm gone for a couple days and you lift it :uh:
> 
> I extended mine 1 inch and shimmed them back also. When it's dumped the tires tuck nice and almost rub, but don't!!
> ...


yea man we had hella time getting the old control arm off...we unbolted the gearbox and finally got it out...im sure theres an easier way...besides cutting down the studs.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn at least i know how my cars gonna look with the top up :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by downsouthplaya_@Mar 7 2005, 06:24 PM
> *this vert is beautiful, what are you plans for the motor? just a clean up or give it a little more power?
> [snapback]2820966[/snapback]​*


thanks homie, as far as the motor...maybe add some external power...like headers, and air cleaner...not gonna really overhaul the motor, just pull it out and clean it up...runs good and no smoke already so dont really need to mess with the internals.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unfunkyufo_@Mar 7 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Hope you get some new trunk splatter spray ese!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2821147[/snapback]​*



its all gonna be hidden...only thing gonna see is black and chrome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 7 2005, 08:57 PM
> *damn at least i know how my cars gonna look with the top up  :0
> [snapback]2821705[/snapback]​*


r u gonna lift it?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2005, 09:55 PM
> *i got that new vise mounted up...that bitch aint going no where now!!
> [snapback]2821696[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2005, 06:29 AM
> *r u gonna lift it?
> [snapback]2822965[/snapback]​*



i have hydros but i think im gonna lift my 63 not the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2005, 09:57 PM
> *yea man we had hella time getting the old control arm off...we unbolted the gearbox and finally got it out...im sure theres an easier way...besides cutting down the studs.
> [snapback]2821701[/snapback]​*


It's past the fact now, but if you would've left the nut on the tip of the studs and tapped them with a hammer, they would've came right out!!

Looking good though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 8 2005, 09:40 AM
> *It's past the fact now, but if you would've left the nut on the tip of the studs and tapped them with a hammer, they would've came right out!!
> 
> Looking good though
> [snapback]2823402[/snapback]​*



im confused...are u talking about the 2 studs that the top control arms bolts to the frame....the steering shaft is in the way...i had to unbolt the gearbox and pry on the shaft, just enuff to slip the control arm by..it was real close fit...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres the progress from today

got a little solenoid rack put together. its all gonna be hidden behind some panels though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more than 1 use for an engine hoist...picked the car up by the battery rack so im confident the rack isnt going anywhere


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

out with the old :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

in with the new


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pancaked....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one for the day..this is how much the cylinder pokes thru the trunk. with the top down it should clear OK.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

what size cylinders there Kenny?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 8 2005, 08:03 PM
> *what size cylinders there Kenny?
> [snapback]2825989[/snapback]​*


10 in the back. 8 in front.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

ttt ... for today's progress ....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I have 12's in mine and you'd be fine with those......Looks good man!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ive got 2600's in the back of mine you will be ok... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more progess today... got the suspension kinks straightened out. this is pancaked now. no rub.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pumps in for test fit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got some wood panels in


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more wood panels


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got some lines bent...they are not tight yet so they may look a little off center. but they all line up. had to redesign the setup due to limited space.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another shot. still got some extras to go with the setup


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one for today. the 4 lines on top are gonna run thru the wall to the cylinders. the bowties are gonna be floating along with the accumulators and the oil coolers are gonna be mountd on the wall. the lines are with the polisher now..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

SAY HOMIE LET ME HOLLA AT YOU! LOOKS GOOD KEN-E.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2005, 09:29 PM
> *SAY HOMIE LET ME HOLLA AT YOU! LOOKS GOOD KEN-E.
> [snapback]2830814[/snapback]​*



thanks but the pics make it look like it dont line up  

im thinkin about redoing one of the returns a diff way i got an idea


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

that car was getting back at us for putting hydros on it....my head still hurts :twak:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

just make sure you dont run too much pressure through them coolers they have been known to crack looks real nice though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 9 2005, 10:09 PM
> *just make sure you dont run too much pressure through them coolers they have been known to crack looks real nice though
> [snapback]2830908[/snapback]​*



yea. im sure they will, they dont seem too beefy. but im gonna baby the setup. it probably wont be very fast with only 48v and the accumulators to front and back. gonna be real light on the switch since its a convt. w/o frame wrap. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks good, peckerwood.

how are you going to get the covers off of the batts?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 10 2005, 07:49 AM
> *looks good, peckerwood.
> 
> how are you going to get the covers off of the batts?
> [snapback]2832135[/snapback]​*


cmon dan thats already been thought thru....the tops are removable and they slide out....they sit on a ledge on the inside of the side walls....will probaby do some velco or something to hold them in place....easy to charge batteries and easy to replace solenoids if i should have to.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 9 2005, 10:57 PM
> *that car was getting back at us for putting hydros on it....my head still hurts :twak:
> [snapback]2830876[/snapback]​*


what happened to you? you get hit, too? :dunno:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

looking good!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 10 2005, 10:43 AM
> *what happened to you?  you get hit, too?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2832674[/snapback]​*


lets just say i got a couple of bumps on my head(from trunk lid corner)


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more progress , got the wood covered in vynil...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

also reworked the return lines...and got some lines back from the polisher...

i like these returns better...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another angle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

again before the vinyl


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres a close up of the pump assembly. chrome fittings and accumulator, chrome slowdowns, chrome bowtie Ts, stainless polished lines and fittings. :biggrin: 

big thanks to the homie texas gold for helping me everyday so far.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should be able to hit the switch tomoro...if everything goes as planned.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2005, 09:59 PM
> *heres a close up of the pump assembly. chrome fittings and accumulator, chrome slowdowns, chrome bowtie Ts, stainless polished lines and fittings.  :biggrin:
> 
> big thanks to the homie texas gold for helping me everyday so far.
> [snapback]2836097[/snapback]​*


thats what true homies do


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 11 2005, 12:00 AM
> *thats what true homies do
> [snapback]2836109[/snapback]​*


Hope your charging that fucker double Texas Gold, I would. :angry: :biggrin: j/k looks great so far Ken. Great work!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 11 2005, 04:37 AM
> *Hope your charging that fucker double Texas Gold, I would. :angry:  :biggrin:  j/k looks great so far Ken. Great work!
> [snapback]2837462[/snapback]​*


he knows im good for it. he needs tools, torch, welder, hoist, or whatever i got him covered.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt for todays pics :0 yall gonna like this


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still gota few kinks to work out. but no leaks thats a good thing.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

total 7 days from stock suspension to this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

That is a clean set up! I really like how you got that lookin.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Well done Kenny, All that hardwork and punishment finally paid off! Congrats. Now I wanna see some pics of it Locked up,Pancaked, Front up w/ ass down,etc......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas. finally paid off, just gonna fix the odds and ends today, get some paint under the front end it looks bad after i pressure washed it, wash the car and take some good pics outside, sunny day. will post pics today of the whole car.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

nice, needs some mirrors :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got it all done, washed up and some new pics.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ya, had to rip out the whole setup after install, for 1 inch of clearance so the trunk can close :twak:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2005, 07:25 PM
> *ya, had to rip out the whole setup after install, for 1 inch of clearance so the trunk can close  :twak:
> [snapback]2843467[/snapback]​*


where the good pics at :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN looks good, you guys must've been hittin' it hard to get it done in 7 days!!

Couple of questions, where/who did you get your lines from? Are they chrome......and who/how did you bend them????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

locked up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

little creative with the pics


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 12 2005, 07:27 PM
> *DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN looks good, you guys must've been hittin' it hard to get it done in 7 days!!
> 
> Couple of questions, where/who did you get your lines from? Are they chrome......and who/how did you bend them????
> ...


the line came from me and its electro polished stainless steel, LoneStar did the bending


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 12 2005, 07:29 PM
> *the line came from me and its electro polished stainless steel, LoneStar did the bending
> [snapback]2843478[/snapback]​*


PM Sent


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 12 2005, 06:27 PM
> *DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN looks good, you guys must've been hittin' it hard to get it done in 7 days!!
> 
> Couple of questions, where/who did you get your lines from? Are they chrome......and who/how did you bend them????
> ...



yep 7 days. we started last saturday and finished up cruising it today. i did the bending and texas gold did most of the wood panels and other misc stuff. i cant take credit for everything. he helped out ALOT. was here everyday wrenchin, got alot of respect for the homie.

also, lord tx did the polishing of the stainless tubing. with next day turn around time


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2005, 07:33 PM
> *yep 7 days. we started last saturday and finished up cruising it today.  i did the bending and texas gold did most of the wood panels and other misc stuff. i cant take credit for everything. he helped out ALOT. was here everyday wrenchin, got alot of respect for the homie.
> [snapback]2843486[/snapback]​*


 uffin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

looks extremely nice!.....I agree with Dan..throw some mirrored Plexi in the mix


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 12 2005, 06:39 PM
> *looks extremely nice!.....I agree with Dan..throw some mirrored Plexi in the mix
> [snapback]2843498[/snapback]​*



i had an idea of plexiglass...infact i bought it....i was gonna go with limo tinted plexi glass....something different. still might do it.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

bEAUTIFUL CAR!

You all did a great job. beaut setup too! Correct me if I am wrong but its a 2 pump two dump setup right? I like the oil coolers and wish I could budget some of those fauce style slows! lol... (someday I'll get'em) 

Anyways, I am ramblng... NICE JOB!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

STR8 GANGSTA


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2005, 06:33 PM
> *yep 7 days. we started last saturday and finished up cruising it today.  i did the bending and texas gold did most of the wood panels and other misc stuff. i cant take credit for everything. he helped out ALOT. was here everyday wrenchin, got alot of respect for the homie.
> 
> also, lord tx did the polishing of the stainless tubing. with next day turn around time[snapback]2843486[/snapback]​*


  ..looks good electrofied by the *HOUSE OF ELECTRO POLISHING*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vwlownslo_@Mar 12 2005, 06:55 PM
> *bEAUTIFUL CAR!
> 
> You all did a great job. beaut setup too!  Correct me if I am wrong but its a 2 pump two dump setup right?  I like the oil coolers and wish I could budget some of those fauce style slows! lol... (someday I'll get'em)
> ...


yep youre right. its a 2 pump 2 dump setup with simple front and back only. im not big on clowning cars and tearing them up, especially this one. so i figure front and back with just 4 batteries and some accumulators to smooth the ride shouldnt tear up the car. the slow downs arent too bad i think they have the same ones on CCE website for 50 bucks.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

priceless....................


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 13 2005, 07:02 PM
> *priceless....................
> 
> 
> ...


thanks heres another one from yesterday


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

great job...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates comin soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2005, 02:21 PM
> *updates comin soon
> [snapback]2905322[/snapback]​*


FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

VERY VERY NICE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 25 2005, 11:25 AM
> *FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE?
> [snapback]2905348[/snapback]​*


nah just some lines to accent the body


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 12 2005, 05:27 PM
> *locked up
> [snapback]2843473[/snapback]​*


DID YOU COPY MY PAINT SCHEME?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bump for a new pic


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

very nice homie keep up the good work I like the set up :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Mar 28 2005, 06:30 PM
> *very nice homie keep up the good work I like the set up :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2920422[/snapback]​*



thanks, im proud of my work as u can see :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

That car and set up are beautiful.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 09:59 PM
> *thanks, im proud of my work as u can see  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920601[/snapback]​*


I know you is Kenneth! :biggrin: Nice Photo!

Chrome for the under?????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 28 2005, 09:15 PM
> *I know you is Kenneth! :biggrin:  Nice Photo!
> 
> Chrome for the under?????? :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2921299[/snapback]​*



nah no chrome for a while , if any. i dont think im gonna take this car to that level. just some engine clean up and that might be it..........but i always say that "this will be it"


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

IM TRYING TO FIND A BETTER SHOT OF THE WHEEL LIP FOR YOU BUT THIS IS WHAT I HAVE HERE. ILL TAKE A FEW WITH THE SKIRT OFF LATER FOR YOU. HOPE IT HELPS. ON THE PIC OF THE RAG THE SKIRT IS OFF ON THE DRIVERS SIDE DUE TO THE BODY SHIFT. ONLY THING FOR THAT IS THE SLINGSHOT OR THE FAMOUS PANHARD BAR. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks. hey next time you take the conv. out with a camera if u can snap some pics of the clearance u have between the rim and the skirt i would appreciate it alot. also what size cylinder u have there, i have 10s but with the shocks still on it doesnt fully extend..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

my tire hits the quarter panel befor I get full extension on the 12's.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 05:36 PM
> *bump for a new pic
> [snapback]2920192[/snapback]​*


hey homie what color is your car i know it's silver but what brand of paint did you use


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ONCE AGAIN, N.T.R. 1'' BITCHES


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 07:59 PM
> *thanks, im proud of my work as u can see  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2920601[/snapback]​*


and you have every right to be... :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 30 2005, 08:54 PM
> *hey homie what color is your car i know it's silver but what brand of paint did you use
> [snapback]2931714[/snapback]​*


i think the color name from the factory is "satin silver". pm mr impala. hes the one who gave me the info. i got the paint code , its dupont paint i think but im not sure. but its a factory match.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2005, 04:31 AM
> *ONCE AGAIN, N.T.R. 1'' BITCHES
> [snapback]2932859[/snapback]​*


whats NTR stand for?...and how much does it usually cost to shorten, just a ball park.?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 31 2005, 12:12 PM
> *and you have every right to be... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2934389[/snapback]​*


see you in afew weeks??


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Mar 25 2005, 01:53 PM
> *DID YOU COPY MY PAINT SCHEME??????????  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2905840[/snapback]​*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 28 2005, 05:36 PM
> *bump for a new pic
> [snapback]2920192[/snapback]​*


MAN THAT RIDE LOOKS REAL GOOD LONE STAR ! :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 30 2005, 09:29 PM
> *thanks. hey next time you take the conv. out with a camera if u can snap some pics of the clearance u have between the rim and the skirt i would appreciate it alot.  also what size cylinder u have there, i have 10s but with the shocks still on it doesnt fully extend..
> [snapback]2931571[/snapback]​*



WILL DO. I'M NOT RUNNING SHOCKS RIGHT NOW SO I GET UP PRETTY HIGH IN THE REAR. MY QUARTER DOESNT TOUCH BUT IT SITS RIGHT OVER THE WHEEL WHEN LOCKED UP. I'LL GRAB A RULER FOR THE CLEARANCE PIC.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finally got the man to come out and put down some fine lines on the car today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just wanted something basic. nothing fancy at all.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the colors are charcoal and black.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still have to clean it up from all the buffing glaze


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

simple design


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is about as fancy as the lines got right here. i wnated to stick to straight lines, since the body lines of the car are pretty much straight


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

last one, not bad for 140 bucks i think.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

resize the pics so we can see em


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet, luv your car bro. i'll have to see it in person some time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

have your striper fill in your fender flags to match. I like the scheme of the stripes but must be hard to find a quality striper out there


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

very nice car homie buuuuut buff off that striping or shoot who did it :guns: :guns:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I heard Angelo was out that way you should have had him do it.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

sick ass progress trudogg
man shit looks hella clene
what are some more specs??????/
let us know


----------



## TEXAS MADE (Apr 2, 2005)

You should have "let Angelo do it" LOL

Car came out great Ken


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks for all comments, good or bad. i like to hear opinions on everything., next up will probaby be some skirts.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2005, 03:03 PM
> *thanks for all comments, good or bad. i like to hear opinions on everything., next up will probaby be some skirts.
> [snapback]2944125[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 2 2005, 02:03 PM
> *thanks for all comments, good or bad. i like to hear opinions on everything., next up will probaby be some skirts.
> [snapback]2944125[/snapback]​*



I dont think you';ll look very good in a skirt Kenny Boy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 3 2005, 09:02 AM
> *I dont think you';ll look very good in a skirt Kenny Boy
> [snapback]2947044[/snapback]​*


yea, youre right, do you think this will?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin fitted for a dress


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:cheesy: stripes look good


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looking good ken!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks DAMN good!!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks peeps.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont want to lose my topic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 23 2005, 11:15 AM
> *dont want to lose my topic.
> [snapback]3041140[/snapback]​*


hhgfgfg


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

looks nice, but i do agree with the stripe job, guy needs a steadier hand, good simple concept though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bump for new pic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I HEARD IT IS FOR SALE, IF SO I KNOW THIS CAR WILL BRING A NICE $$$$$


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2005, 01:33 PM
> *I HEARD IT IS FOR SALE, IF SO I KNOW THIS CAR WILL BRING A NICE $$$$$
> [snapback]3232253[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That is a high dollar car now. More than before.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I hear that rag had an offer at $20k last weekend and the owner is still picking his ass?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2005, 11:39 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3234475[/snapback]​*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i new you were going after that 59 rag :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Boring ass thread.......

progress?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2005, 07:17 PM
> *Boring ass thread.......
> 
> progress?
> [snapback]3299725[/snapback]​*


hell na its still in the garage with a busted carrier bearing, hasnt moved in weeks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Fix that shit and go cruise. Its probably hot as fuk in TX right now huh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its been fixed....its only 88 degrees with 78% humidity :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WHAT IT IS?

64 rag minus five.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 26 2005, 11:12 AM~3696665
> *:uh:
> *


so did you get that 59


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 6 2005, 11:02 AM~3762109
> *so did you get that 59
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 05:28 PM~3764051
> *:uh:
> *


oh my bad, you didn't want me saying anything


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 6 2005, 07:28 PM~3764051
> *:uh:
> *


Yeah...In his wettest dream.












































































:uh: 

*UPDATES U BITCH*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just some stuff on the way, dual antennas and bumper gaurds, skirts are probably next.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Looks pretty good, nice find


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2005, 08:53 PM~3772043
> *just some stuff on the way, dual antennas and bumper gaurds, skirts are probably next.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2005, 08:52 PM~3773625
> *
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 11 2005, 05:39 PM~3794659
> *
> *


updates soon :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a little update


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin: bumper gaurds are next


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice car brother ! uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 06:03 PM~3896315
> *a little update
> *


Thats looks tight Kenny, Im really glad you kept the antennas OG, instead of ones from other years like most people do.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2005, 04:03 PM~3896315
> *a little update
> *


they look good.....now you can pick up UFOs :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 28 2005, 10:49 PM~3905791
> *they look good.....now you can pick up UFOs :biggrin:
> *


I think your screen name gives Ken too many ideas.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

i love the way dual antennas look. now you just need skirts. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 28 2005, 09:04 PM~3906356
> *i love the way dual antennas look. now you just need skirts. :biggrin:
> *


yep, soon...skirts and i already got front and rear bumper gaurds. then i may start on the engine clean it up a little bit, not too much though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2005, 04:18 PM~3910654
> *yep, soon...skirts and i already got front and rear bumper gaurds.  then i may start on the engine clean it up a little bit, not too much though.
> *


You say that shit now, Next thing you know you will be chroming the undercarriage and yadda,yadda,yadda....  Its a sickness. One thing after another. Sorta like your Gambling problem.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 29 2005, 03:33 PM~3911504
> *You say that shit now, Next thing you know you will be chroming the undercarriage and yadda,yadda,yadda....   Its a sickness. One thing after another. Sorta like your Gambling problem.
> *


i aint got no gambling problem puto. :uh:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

damn i want this car...................beautiful ragtop 64...........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2005, 08:50 PM~3912389
> *i aint got no gambling problem puto.  :uh:
> *


Sorry you Drunk! :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2005, 09:23 PM~3906022
> *I think your screen name gives Ken too many ideas.
> *


i finally understand what that means :biggrin: .....but i think it will look good, just gotta have the right touch  





and Ken I think you should do it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Should look pretty good once he gets done.  

So So Gangsta.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

whatd you cut the hole with


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 30 2005, 06:29 PM~3919305
> *whatd you cut the hole with
> *


glad you asked i went to hardware store and it was like 26 bucks for a 7/8 drill bit, so i bought a 7/8 hole saw and cut it with that....put down some blue tape....and used your stencil, and cut with hole saw, worked fine, no chiped paint...easy job, 10 mins.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 30 2005, 02:17 PM~3917989
> *Should look pretty good once he gets done.
> 
> So So Gangsta.
> ...


damn thats what im talking about :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Double ant. really set off the rear end nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 30 2005, 08:03 PM~3919908
> *Double ant.  really set off the rear end nice.  :thumbsup:
> *


skirts in a few weeks :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today skirts, scuff gaurds and rocker panel moldings have been ordered :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 11:14 AM~3960458
> *today skirts, scuff gaurds and rocker panel moldings have been ordered  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 7 2005, 11:42 AM~3960648
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


u dont like?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 02:45 PM~3960664
> *u dont like?
> *


No he's just not feeling well on the computer today. :uh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 11:45 AM~3960664
> *u dont like?
> *


thats just my personal opinion but to each there own.....i actually just went back and looked at a picture of a 64 with rockerpanels and it didnt look to bad, but they just dont belong there.....i would leve those up to the 62's


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 02:33 PM~3961738
> *No he's just not feeling well on the computer today. :uh:
> *


sup seth? im ready to hit up jody homie


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 7 2005, 03:58 PM~3962028
> *sup seth? im ready to hit up jody homie
> *


you cannot discuss business in open :angry: :angry: 
that's it ur fined $10.... by Richee VP Premier


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 7 2005, 06:00 PM~3962049
> *you cannot discuss business in open :angry:  :angry:
> that's it ur fined $10.... by Richee VP Premier
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 7 2005, 05:58 PM~3962028
> *sup seth? im ready to hit up jody homie
> *


I called you, where you at? :uh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 08:07 PM~3963661
> *I called you, where you at? :uh:
> *


i dropped my cell phone in the lake yesterday :angry: ...you got a pm


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 7 2005, 09:38 PM~3964193
> *i dropped my cell phone in the lake yesterday :angry: ...you got a pm
> *


WHAT KIND OF PHONE YOU DROPPED HOMIE NEXTEL PHONE IF SO I GOT A I730 THE GRAY ONE CLEAN


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 7 2005, 09:44 PM~3964225
> *WHAT KIND OF PHONE YOU DROPPED HOMIE NEXTEL PHONE IF SO I GOT A I730 THE GRAY ONE CLEAN
> *


it was the old school i95 nextel...but i just got to turn it in and they'll give me a referbished one...thanks though


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Oct 7 2005, 02:56 PM~3962010
> *thats just my personal opinion but to each there own.....i actually just went back and looked at a picture of a 64 with rockerpanels and it didnt look to bad, but they just dont belong there.....i would leve those up to the 62's
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2005, 02:33 PM~3961738
> *No he's just not feeling well on the computer today. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2005, 08:58 AM~3965094
> *:uh:
> *


It's all about the Stainless, Fuck that Aluminum ribbed repop shit.

Rocker Mouldings were beautiful up to 1961. They went to shit after that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2005, 07:23 AM~3965240
> *It's all about the Stainless, Fuck that Aluminum ribbed repop shit.
> 
> Rocker Mouldings were beautiful up to 1961. They went to shit after that.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2005, 12:31 PM~3965561
> *:uh:
> *


You know I had to bust on you. :biggrin: 

When you get them do a quick mock up and take some photos before you start drilling. 

Dip them in Chrome baller.

Here's a present Kenneth.

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2005, 08:23 AM~3965240
> *It's all about the Stainless, Fuck that Aluminum ribbed repop shit.
> 
> Rocker Mouldings were beautiful up to 1961. They went to shit after that.
> *


pics of them on a 64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 8 2005, 09:57 AM~3965624
> *pics of them on a 64
> *


not a 64 but here they are on a 62


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2005, 01:03 PM~3965640
> *not a 64 but here they are on a 62
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what u think i got a money tree in my yard :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2005, 12:14 PM~3960458
> *today skirts, scuff gaurds and rocker panel moldings have been ordered  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna get some too.......I like the look of them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2005, 10:59 AM~3965812
> *I'm gonna get some too.......I like the look of them
> *


it was like 240 for everything plus shipping. and u gotta paint the skirts of course..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2005, 02:01 PM~3965818
> *  and u gotta paint the skirts of course..
> *


Although I hear Primer is making a BIG COMEBACK nowadays! :0 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 8 2005, 05:23 PM~3966968
> *Although I hear Primer is making a BIG COMEBACK nowadays! :0  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Grey or Yellow?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 8 2005, 09:24 PM~3967419
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Grey or Yellow?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 8 2005, 12:39 PM~3965763
> *what u think i got a money tree in my yard  :uh:
> *


i heard you do....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 9 2005, 07:43 AM~3968863
> *i heard you do....
> *


let me know which tree it is so i can protect it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2005, 11:51 AM~3969028
> *let me know which tree it is so i can protect it
> *


Viper Alarms, Them shits work good.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 9 2005, 09:16 AM~3969120
> *Viper Alarms, Them shits work good.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 9 2005, 10:17 AM~3969127
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Classic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*TOPIC CLOSED!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2005, 04:00 AM~3992185
> *TOPIC CLOSED!
> *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

seriously??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 15 2005, 08:36 AM~4005446
> *seriously??
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 15 2005, 11:36 AM~4005446
> *seriously??
> *


*BOWLSHITTER THAT KENNETH IS*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

reproduction parts suck


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 09:00 AM~4009273
> *reproduction parts suck
> *


Some do,and some dont.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2005, 08:50 AM~4009631
> *Some do,and some dont.
> *


like women huh or men in your case


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 12:37 PM~4009771
> *like women huh or men in your case
> *


 :uh: 

NEW PROJECT FOR SIXONE? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

make your own topic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 16 2005, 08:23 PM~4012062
> *make your own topic
> *


Will do, if the deal goes through. What you think?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think its chillin. its a rag so u cant go wrong...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 20 2005, 05:05 PM~4039956
> *:uh:
> *


RAGEDY :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2005, 03:48 AM~4043907
> *RAGEDY :uh:
> *


THE LIFESTYLE OF THE WEST, RESIDES IN THE SOUTH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2005, 05:44 PM~4047392
> *:uh:
> THE LIFESTYLE OF THE WEST, RESIDES IN THE SOUTH
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2005, 03:40 PM~4047730
> *
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2005, 11:08 PM~4125054
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: What it be Homeslice? Town got fucked up man.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 3 2005, 09:03 AM~4127508
> *:uh:  What it be Homeslice? Town got fucked up man.
> *


i was wondering where u been hit me up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 3 2005, 07:39 PM~4130664
> *i was wondering where u been hit me up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the skirts back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

with new spinners and black eagles i might slap these 88s on it


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2005, 10:11 PM~4189136
> *got the skirts back
> *



hurry up & get them things on :biggrin: :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 11 2005, 07:51 PM~4189370
> *hurry up & get them things on :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2005, 09:13 PM~4189150
> *with new spinners and black eagles i might slap these 88s on it
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hey ken..do you wear your X-ray gown while you work on your ride..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 13 2005, 09:36 AM~4196391
> *hey ken..do you wear your X-ray gown while you work on your ride..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah a sterile drape :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 11:36 AM~4196394
> *nah a sterile drape  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha... you ever touch the sterlie drape and get screamed at...... i wonder what you have from work in your house... i know you have tons of gloves at home... cause i do.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 13 2005, 09:47 AM~4196423
> *hahaha... you ever touch the sterlie drape and get screamed at...... i wonder what you have from work in your house... i know you have tons of gloves at home... cause i do.... :biggrin:
> *


yea ive done it :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

me working in dominican republic on some mission work......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

test fitted the daytons today with the skirts. no scuff gaurds gotta get them chromed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 06:41 PM~4198005
> *:biggrin:
> *











thats the shit right there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

maybe a little gold plating on the car soon


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2005, 07:20 AM~4184714
> *its ugly
> *


*OGT*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 13 2005, 04:42 PM~4198017
> *thats the shit right there! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. this is just test fit though. i still need to get the rear end shortened, hopefully this week. car is not driveable with the skirts on


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 06:44 PM~4198022
> *thanks bro. this is just test fit though. i still need to get the rear end shortened, hopefully this week. car is not driveable with the skirts on
> *



dual antennas, rear skirts, ass dropped it don't get better than that for a 64.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

need opinions. what looks better the triple golds or the rims i got now...

i like the gold with a little gold plating on the car


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

or this..

the gold ones would have a black eagle or flag on the knock offs ..


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

this car is nice as hell


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 13 2005, 10:20 AM~4196527
> *me working in dominican republic on some mission work......
> *


are you a 1st assist??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

with the top up i prefer the blacks, topdown the golds.
i guess that don't really helpyou.
:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 13 2005, 04:59 PM~4198104
> *with the top up i prefer the blacks, topdown the golds.
> i guess that don't really helpyou.
> :uh:
> *


i know the blacks match better. but with some new spinners and some black eagles i think the golds might look ok. i was thinking maybe a little gold plating on the car but i never seen a silver and black car with gold plating :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

kinda wish i would have taken you up on the offer  .......the rims make the car stand out :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2005, 05:05 PM~4198132
> *kinda wish i would have taken you up on the offer  .......the rims make the car stand out :thumbsup:
> *


so which should i leave on the car


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 06:09 PM~4198159
> *so which should i leave on the car
> *


the gold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2005, 05:10 PM~4198164
> *the gold
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 09:03 PM~4198779
> *:dunno:
> *


Repaint the car black!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2005, 07:13 PM~4198834
> *Repaint the car black!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


a repaint did cross my mind but if i repaint it, its gonna be something a little wetter than stock


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 09:15 PM~4198850
> *a repaint did cross my mind but if i repaint it, its gonna be something a little wetter than stock
> *


He said wetter..................... :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

yea leave the gold Ds on they look much better in my opinion.......but then again i do like gold :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2005, 07:16 PM~4198858
> *He said wetter..................... :cheesy:
> *


i thought about another apple over silver paint job i miss my last one


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 08:29 PM~4198953
> *i thought about another apple over silver paint job i miss my last one
> *


with the square patterns :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2005, 07:40 PM~4199029
> *with the square patterns :uh:
> *


yea that one :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

looks good,,imo black looks better


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 13 2005, 11:40 PM~4199949
> *looks good,,imo black looks better
> *


Mo blacker then tar.............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 13 2005, 10:05 PM~4200165
> *Mo blacker then tar.............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2005, 09:15 PM~4198850
> *a repaint did cross my mind but if i repaint it, its gonna be something a little wetter than stock
> *


Pearl cum

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2005, 12:52 PM~4210281
> *Pearl cum
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Golds.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 15 2005, 06:37 PM~4212950
> *Golds.......
> *


i kept them and sold the black spokes. put some new tires on Ds now i just need to get the spinners right, they have seen better days


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 08:49 PM~4213384
> *i kept them and sold the black spokes. put some new tires on Ds now i just need to get the spinners right, they have seen better days
> *


That mean you're respraying?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 16 2005, 06:20 PM~4220003
> *That mean you're respraying?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2005, 09:49 PM~4213384
> *i kept them and sold the black spokes. put some new tires on Ds now i just need to get the spinners right, they have seen better days
> *


HOUSTON'S FINEST.

61 NOS 4WAY and a 64 NOS 4WAY HAZARD FLASHER.
 

Kenneth needs one.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

naw i dont need that shit, its a waste of money


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 19 2005, 06:09 PM~4240282
> *:0
> *


i was gonna call u to take my car to get done, but damn i didnt wake up til 530


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

progress comin soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 25 2005, 09:40 AM~4273217
> *progress comin soon
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2005, 03:06 PM~4279249
> *:dunno:
> *


Real D's?

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 27 2005, 05:22 AM~4283973
> *Real D's?
> 
> :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NTR, right 61


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 3 2005, 04:00 PM~4329183
> *NTR, right 61
> *


NTR.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 3 2005, 02:00 PM~4329192
> *NTR.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2005, 01:19 PM~4347855
> *:uh:
> *


GO TO BED


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 6 2005, 12:45 PM~4348523
> *GO TO BED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Lone Star burning rubber :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here she is in her new shoes sporting a mini skirt :biggrin: :biggrin: 

no more rubbing :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a shot from the back side :uh:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

Lovely, absolutely lovely :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Dec 11 2005, 02:27 AM~4382338
> *Lovely, absolutely lovely  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Fuck your wishbone!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea thats it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got some new shoes for it too :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 12 2005, 12:13 AM~4386557
> *yea thats it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 12 2005, 07:31 AM~4387862
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 11 2005, 11:13 PM~4386557
> *yea thats it
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Dec 14 2005, 01:02 PM~4404644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP KENNY THIS SI SHAWN FROM DALLAS HOMIE I SEE U PUT ON THE BUMPER GUARDS LOOK NICE HOMIE BUT U NED TO TAKE OF THSOE FUCKING TRIPLE GOLD ONES HOMIE PUT BACK ON THE BLACK N CHROME ONES 100 PERCENT BETTER N MORE O LOOK HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Dec 15 2005, 03:07 AM~4409580
> *SUP KENNY THIS SI SHAWN FROM DALLAS HOMIE I SEE U PUT ON THE BUMPER GUARDS LOOK NICE HOMIE BUT U NED TO TAKE OF THSOE FUCKING TRIPLE GOLD ONES HOMIE PUT BACK ON THE BLACK N CHROME ONES 100 PERCENT BETTER N MORE O LOOK HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i get comments good and bad. im gonna do a little plating on the car though so im gonna keep the triple gold ds


----------



## hoppin6 (Mar 7, 2003)

looks good just the way it is :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin6_@Dec 15 2005, 10:29 AM~4410757
> *looks good just the way it is  :biggrin:
> *


thanks

plans are to pull the motor after new years and maybe get some things on exterior plated..maybe a little gold to accent the wheels


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How much air you running back there bro??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 15 2005, 05:59 PM~4414091
> *How much air you running back there bro??
> *


its a lil low i noticed it earlier today in the garage :happysad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2005, 08:49 PM~4414400
> *its a lil low i noticed it earlier today in the garage  :happysad:
> *


FILL'ER UP BITCH :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2005, 07:20 AM~4424427
> *FILL'ER UP BITCH :uh:
> *


what size pipes u running im gonna dual it out and i want to make sure it doesnt look like yours


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2005, 11:24 AM~4424671
> *what size pipes u running im gonna dual it out and i want to make sure it doesnt look like yours
> *


You can *SUCK* on my pipes while your at it, fool. Now go jackoff on your Nintendo. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2005, 09:26 AM~4424677
> *You can SUCK on my pipes while your at it, fool. Now go jackoff on your Nintendo. :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 17 2005, 01:35 PM~4425502
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


anything new to your four?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

a pic of the rear end after narrow 1 inch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

another angle


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got rid of the panhard and had this wish bone fabricated up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plenty of clearance :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asfgfs


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

final effect :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 12:30 PM~4429917
> *anything new to your four?
> *


It's in the back garage on blocks (winterized). Just buying shit for it this winter....hood/trunk mirror kit, chrome water pump/hood hinges/accumes, an electronic ignition, and maybe some hardlines!!

Say, you shortened your rear end. They had to cut the house AND drive shaft right? Did you take 1 inch of each side, or 1/2 on one side and 1/2 in off the other side totaling 1 inch? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 18 2005, 05:25 PM~4431992
> *It's in the back garage on blocks (winterized). Just buying shit for it this winter....hood/trunk mirror kit, chrome water pump/hood hinges/accumes, an electronic ignition, and maybe some hardlines!!
> 
> Say, you shortened your rear end. They had to cut the house AND drive shaft right? Did you take 1 inch of each side, or 1/2 on one side and 1/2 in off the other side totaling 1 inch? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 05:00 PM~4431067
> *final effect  :biggrin:
> *












Thats a nice pic right there Ken!  

Too bad you got gray hairs growing in the other pic. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

you need some truck pipes.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2005, 06:09 PM~4432177
> *
> Thats a nice pic right there Ken!
> 
> ...


you fuckers always notice the shit that isnt the reason for the picture :twak: :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 08:16 PM~4432233
> *you fuckers always notice the shit that isnt the reason for the picture  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: OLD MAN.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 04:00 PM~4431067
> *final effect  :biggrin:
> *


Does it clear on a three wheel?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Dec 19 2005, 03:23 PM~4437138
> *Does it clear on a three wheel?
> *


:ugh: 3 wheel? Whats that? :ugh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 19 2005, 02:24 PM~4437144
> *:ugh: 3 wheel? Whats that? :ugh:
> *


does it clear on a lean?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Dec 19 2005, 03:35 PM~4437195
> *does it clear on a lean?
> *


 :uh: : Like I said, "Whats that?" :ugh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 19 2005, 02:36 PM~4437202
> *:uh: : Like I said, "Whats that?" :ugh:
> *


Been so long I uhhhh nevermind forgot............ :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Dec 19 2005, 01:35 PM~4437195
> *does it clear on a lean?
> *


i dont know i only have front and back, but i did donuts in the parking lot and it didnt rub it doesnt rub turning on the freeway doing 65


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2005, 03:24 PM~4437518
> *i dont know i only have front and back, but i did donuts in the parking lot and it didnt rub it doesnt rub turning on the freeway doing 65
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks great with skirts :thumbsup: Not enough riders in Tx do it.
Here's mine. Your pic I think


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea i remember that pic. nice car, did you buy it or were u the one selling it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks good buddy, got any extra parts. i think mine is mostly complete, might be missing a trim or two. damn nice car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TXRYDER (Nov 21, 2005)

I built the car (twice). Owned sine '98. Tried to sell but nobody wants to
spend that kind of money on a hardtop. Guess I'll have to keep it. Did you
do any work to your axles? To prevent them from coming out.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Dec 19 2005, 08:56 PM~4440387
> *looks good buddy, got any extra parts. i think mine is mostly complete, might be missing a trim or two. damn nice car homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ive got a few extra parts what do you need?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TXRYDER_@Dec 20 2005, 07:01 AM~4442533
> *I built the car (twice). Owned sine '98. Tried to sell but nobody wants to
> spend that kind of money on a hardtop. Guess I'll have to keep it. Did you
> do any work to your axles? To prevent them from coming out.
> *


i dont know exactly what they did to the axles i couldnt make it they day they have the rear end gutted. are u looking to get some work done??? pm me if so


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont know yet, i gotta go pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet, now i wanna see some chrome :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 01:15 PM~4443848
> *sweet, now i wanna see some chrome :biggrin:
> *


....and some *Gold*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chrome and gold coming real soon fellas


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 20 2005, 12:45 PM~4444015
> *....and some Gold
> *





yea, that too. sell me somthin else so i can give you money so you can hurry up and plate stuff :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 20 2005, 08:07 PM~4447711
> *yea, that too.  sell me somthin else so i can give you money so you can hurry up and plate stuff :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2005, 10:30 PM~4448355
> *:0
> *




CAR STUFF


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 21 2005, 10:44 AM~4451410
> *CAR STUFF
> *


i got some interior trim, a driveshaft, some front fender wells, a couple doors a couple fenders, hood cowl, some bumper brackets some other misc shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2005, 12:58 PM~4451492
> *i got some interior trim, a driveshaft, some front fender wells, a couple doors a couple fenders, hood cowl, some bumper brackets some other misc shit.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 21 2005, 06:54 PM~4455493
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2005, 05:00 PM~4431067
> *final effect  :biggrin:
> *



looks great! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lets see it with the ass dropped...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Dec 23 2005, 02:44 PM~4468029
> *looks great! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> lets see it with the ass dropped...
> *


will soon, one battery went dead and nothing works so car has been sitting for couple weeks at ride height. but soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT....


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

looking a lot better... i like that look :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 26 2005, 10:30 PM~4489205
> *looking a lot better... i like that look :thumbsup:
> *


i know you can dig a silver 64 with skirts


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2005, 05:27 PM~4495472
> *i know you can dig a silver 64 with skirts
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Yes sir, we digg it!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

new year new pics :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lets see that setup fool uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is from a few pages back










me and the homie "texas gold" did the install :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice :cheesy: :cheesy: i think im gonna do a double whammy on mine :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

NICE PICS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 2 2006, 07:23 AM~4532450
> *NICE PICS!
> *


thanks heres another for you more updates coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

nice pics homie..whats nexy chrome undercaraige :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 2 2006, 08:51 PM~4536937
> *nice pics homie..whats nexy chrome undercaraige :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


engine clean up with possible front end make over :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 07:52 PM~4536943
> *engine clean up with possible front end make over  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

































:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jan 2 2006, 09:08 PM~4537058
> *:0  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


nothing too fancy. i enjoy driving the car


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 08:45 PM~4536869
> *thanks heres another for you more updates coming soon  :biggrin:
> *


NICE PIC. HOMIE , RIDE LOOKS GOOD SITTING ALL STRAIGHT UP LIKE THAT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 2 2006, 11:33 PM~4538010
> *NICE PIC. HOMIE , RIDE LOOKS GOOD SITTING ALL STRAIGHT UP LIKE THAT !  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks u guys going to san antone this year?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2006, 08:24 AM~4538722
> *thanks u guys going to san antone this year?
> *


im already there/here :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2006, 07:24 AM~4538722
> *thanks u guys going to san antone this year?
> *



YEAH WE TRYING TO GET A COUPLE OF RIDES READY FOR SAN ANTONIO , SEE YOU UP THERE HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks real NICE !!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 2 2006, 10:45 PM~4536869
> *thanks heres another for you more updates coming soon  :biggrin:
> *


O that pic sucks you sucka.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2006, 06:05 AM~4559388
> *O that pic sucks you sucka.
> *


so does your hardtop


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 09:30 AM~4559583
> *so does your hardtop
> *


and so does candy on a already clean 64rag. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2006, 08:54 AM~4559952
> *and so does candy on a already clean 64rag. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2006, 10:55 AM~4559957
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Just ran into this topic today and I have to give you props lone star. From that white 64 to this rag, your doing it up right. I see it all the time, but not in TX, so keep at it because your making alot of haterz jealous. 

Curly


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 6 2006, 11:35 AM~4561041
> *Just ran into this topic today and I have to give you props lone star. From that white 64 to this rag, your doing it up right. I see it all the time, but not in TX, so keep at it because your making alot of haterz jealous.
> 
> Curly
> *


thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2006, 10:03 PM~4529833
> *this is from a few pages back
> 
> 
> ...


Setup is nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Jan 6 2006, 06:42 PM~4563974
> *Setup is nice
> *


thanks bro hows that 67 treating you


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn man, it already looks done. Nice car.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jan 6 2006, 08:10 PM~4564394
> *Damn man, it already looks done.  Nice car.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2006, 11:35 AM~4567013
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice pic


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Yea, that's a trip


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jan 7 2006, 06:15 PM~4568887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry guys I had the camera backwards...I was looking through the lens instead of the viewfinder. :biggrin: :roflmao: j/k.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not funny


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2006, 12:48 AM~4591337
> *:uh:
> *


Get a new Computer cake?

Looky here...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 10 2006, 10:59 PM~4591407
> *Get a new Computer cake?
> 
> Looky here...
> *


got my hooptie computer back up again im back on live :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

did u paint it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 11:50 AM~4633145
> *did u paint it yet? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2006, 07:16 PM~4636124
> *:0
> *



jus messin wit ya cus i saw it on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2006, 07:22 PM~4719447
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2006, 05:45 PM~4719591
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 6 2006, 10:35 AM~4561041
> *Just ran into this topic today and I have to give you props lone star. From that white 64 to this rag, your doing it up right. I see it all the time, but not in TX, so keep at it because your making alot of haterz jealous.
> 
> Curly
> *


lonestar knows how to shake them haterz off......

   :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 01:53 PM~4723221
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Jan 28 2006, 12:34 PM~4723393
> *lonestar knows how to shake them haterz off......
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 28 2006, 02:40 PM~4723899
> *:uh:
> *


i had a bottle of that shit with my scrambled eggs this morning


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

your 64 is sick homie my dream car even thou i have a 61.64 is my dream car ss. maybe one day ill post pic of my uncles 64 vert all raidered out just like yours


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jan 28 2006, 05:45 PM~4724684
> *your 64 is sick homie my dream car even thou i have a 61.64 is my dream car ss. maybe one day ill post pic of my uncles 64 vert all raidered out just like yours
> *


post it up. in the process of gettnig some new shoes for it just trying to decide on black gold and chrome combo and zenith or daytons :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 06:47 PM~4724693
> *post it up. in the process of gettnig some new shoes for it just trying to decide on black gold and chrome combo and zenith or daytons  :uh:
> *


post what up go with some ds black and gold would be nice. few yrs back there was one here that combo and it was sick as fuck


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 07:42 PM~4724670
> *i had a bottle of that shit with my scrambled eggs this morning
> *


:roflmao:

Thats an expensive breakfast.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2006, 07:42 PM~4724670
> *i had a bottle of that shit with my scrambled eggs this morning
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jan 31 2006, 11:18 AM~4742235
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2006, 08:08 PM~4745223
> *:biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


What it be Backwood?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

When you gonna put a paint job on that turd??


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 10:25 PM~4746815
> *When you gonna put a paint job on that turd??
> *





he said 'turd'

:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jan 31 2006, 11:25 PM~4746815
> *When you gonna put a paint job on that turd??
> *


or should we ask ... "do you have the balls to" :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What it be Backwood?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 2 2006, 08:47 AM~4757216
> *What it be Backwood?
> 
> 
> ...


whatup sucka


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 1 2006, 08:10 AM~4749806
> *or should we ask ... "do you have the balls to"  :0
> *


just remember whos rolling and whos not


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2006, 06:49 PM~4769524
> *just remember whos rolling and whos not
> *


Where they at? 72's, backwood cant lose. :uh:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2006, 10:58 AM~4774731
> *Where they at? 72's, backwood cant lose. :uh:
> *


str8 baller...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

your making me miss mine now


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 5 2006, 10:12 AM~4780791
> *str8 baller...
> *


thats you i hear you making power moves with that 61 rag wait a minute mr postman whoa yes. heres a preview


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 12:58 PM~4781106
> *thats you i hear you making power moves with that 61 rag wait a minute mr postman whoa yes. heres a preview
> *


Motha-Fucka..... Aint that a bitch....white chips and three prongs. :uh: Make sure they make it to my doorstep.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 5 2006, 11:05 AM~4781179
> *Motha-Fucka..... Aint that a bitch....white chips and three prongs. :uh:  Make sure they make it to my doorstep.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 01:07 PM~4781194
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 11:58 AM~4781106
> *thats you i hear you making power moves with that 61 rag wait a minute mr postman whoa yes. heres a preview
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 

Gangsta lean like a mah-fugga


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 6 2006, 06:34 PM~4791145
> *:0  :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> Gangsta lean like a mah-fugga
> *


will be here soon :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 09:11 PM~4791357
> *will be here soon  :cheesy:
> *


Go an Wackoff with your apple sauce until then.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2006, 07:23 PM~4791460
> *Go an Wackoff with your apple sauce until then.
> *


thanks for the idea :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2006, 09:23 PM~4791468
> *thanks for the idea  :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2004, 05:50 PM~2120476
> *plans are
> 
> i want some chrome 72 d's with black emblems
> ...


a year and a half later and i get my 72s :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 08:03 PM~4813718
> *a year and a half later and i get my 72s  :biggrin:
> *



more gay for your parade :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 07:22 PM~4813845
> *more gay for your parade :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 08:52 PM~4814087
> *:uh:
> *



:uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 09:03 PM~4813718
> *a year and a half later and i get my 72s  :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT? Throw some pics up!

My god.

This is what taken care of 6 year old Daytons look like.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

you like that? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i will get better pics once the wheels are on the car. and cleaned up nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 9 2006, 11:02 PM~4814717
> *i will get better pics once the wheels are on the car. and cleaned up nice.
> *


Clean them up now BITCH!!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 9 2006, 09:12 PM~4814840
> *Clean them up now BITCH!!
> *



:0


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2006, 09:23 PM~4791460
> *Go an Wackoff with your apple sauce until then.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 9 2006, 09:22 PM~4813845
> *more gay for your parade :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 9 2006, 11:47 PM~4815134
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2006, 07:30 AM~4817057
> *:biggrin:
> *


I thought kenny was a Zenith freek??? I guess he's seen the light!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 10:13 AM~4817470
> *I thought kenny was a Zenith freek??? I guess he's seen the light!
> *


Yes he has! Well sorta.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2006, 09:19 AM~4817493
> *Yes he has! Well sorta.
> *


was it a 'rainbow' colored light?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 5 2006, 11:58 AM~4781106
> *thats you i hear you making power moves with that 61 rag wait a minute mr postman whoa yes. heres a preview
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 10 2006, 10:31 AM~4817549
> *was it a 'rainbow' colored light?
> *


Prolly, He's fruity like that.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2006, 10:22 AM~4817842
> *Prolly, He's fruity like that.
> *



:roflmao: 

kenny defend yourself, its amusing


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 08:13 AM~4817470
> *I thought kenny was a Zenith freek??? I guess he's seen the light!
> *


still am. but i think a 64 rag deserves some old school classics like some 72s :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:42 PM~4818517
> *still am. but i think a 64 rag deserves some old school classics like some 72s  :biggrin:
> *


58-64 on 72's is a perfect match. Now post some godamn pics!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2006, 11:55 AM~4818635
> *58-64 on 72's is a perfect match. Now post some godamn pics!
> *



he said he's 'tired' cus hes workin so hard..maybe monday :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i will post pics once i get the wheels cleaned up. and on the car.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2006, 12:31 PM~4818984
> *i will post pics once i get the wheels cleaned up. and on the car.
> *



fuck it, jus leave em out in the rain and pour some soap on em :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

He wont even drive his car it there a 10% chance of rain........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 10 2006, 01:00 PM~4819670
> *He wont even drive his car it there a 10% chance of rain........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i need sum daytons :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK? KEN SUCKS! :cheesy:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2006, 09:03 PM~4836091
> *WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK? I SUCK! :cheesy:
> *




We know!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2006, 09:03 PM~4836091
> *WHAT THE FUCKIN FUCK? KEN SUCKS! :cheesy:
> *


been busy fool. worked about 40 hrs straight this weekend, will get pics soon.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 12 2006, 11:19 PM~4836230
> *We know!
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 09:17 AM~4838058
> *been busy fool. worked about 40 hrs straight this weekend, will get pics soon.
> *


Trying to get that loot up for that 59 rag huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go cum rag


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shfgd


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yik,fbxmn


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

creative with the camera


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gona slap them on this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

i will give you $500 w/o tire split the shipping. :ugh:

Man they look real nice Ken!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

will look better with black flags and maybe some swept spinners.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Them are sweet as fuck.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 07:23 PM~4841895
> *will look better with black flags and maybe some swept spinners.
> *


keep the three prong


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

put em on ur car already.com puto :uh: 

do i have to come over and do it for you?????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 13 2006, 07:49 PM~4842576
> *put em on ur car already.com puto :uh:
> 
> do i have to come over and do it for you?????
> *


shit that would be nice.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 13 2006, 09:28 PM~4842920
> *shit that would be nice.
> *




lazy bitch, maybe i'll do it today cus i have to do valentines things for all my hoes :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 14 2006, 10:22 AM~4845456
> *lazy bitch, maybe i'll do it today cus i have to do valentines things for all my hoes :uh:
> *


:roflmao: 

watch out cause that fool Ken is sicker than fuck right now, he's very contageous!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 14 2006, 10:38 AM~4845777
> *:roflmao:
> 
> watch out cause that fool Ken is sicker than fuck right now, he's very contageous!
> *



damn, smallcox is a killer. better get to the doctor kenny :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go seth since u been buggin. it was getting dark though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

im liking the all chrome look. gonna put on some new trim pieces this weekend and hopefully my goodies from dayton will be here friday :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bout damn time niggruh


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 08:29 PM~4849404
> *here u go seth since u been buggin. it was getting dark though.
> *


That shit looks off the hoook!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

That shit looks tight as hell :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas. more pics and progess soon


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the triple golds are gone now.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2006, 08:21 PM~4856193
> *the triple golds are gone now.
> *


Thank God! :uh:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

What up Boyz? Haven't been on in awhile...........Good to see you got them 72's finally, lookin good!





N8


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 15 2006, 06:41 PM~4856334
> *What up Boyz?  Haven't been on in awhile...........Good to see you got them 72's finally,  lookin good!
> N8
> *


yep finally i will have new kos in a few days to put on them. 


what wrong with the triple golds sean


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2006, 08:42 PM~4856341
> *yep finally i will have new kos in a few days to put on them.
> what wrong with the triple golds sean
> *


:nono: on your ride. :biggrin: I like the chrome 72's, they fit the 64 alot better.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2006, 07:21 PM~4856193
> *the triple golds are gone now.
> *



:ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 15 2006, 08:41 PM~4856334
> *What up Boyz?  Haven't been on in awhile...........Good to see you got them 72's finally,  lookin good!
> N8
> *


Wow! look what the cat dragged in? What you up to Nate?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2006, 09:27 PM~4857026
> *:nono: on your ride. :biggrin:  I like the chrome 72's, they fit the 64 alot better.
> *




but they're gonna look good on a boattail rivi :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 15 2006, 10:29 PM~4857045
> *but they're gonna look good on a boattail rivi :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2006, 09:39 PM~4857112
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *



 



oh yea, kenny, the 7deuces look badass :thumbsup: 

his bitch looks sexy layin in the garage :cheesy:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 15 2006, 10:28 PM~4857034
> *Wow! look what the cat dragged in? What you up to Nate?
> *



sup Seth, seen the Miami pics, lookin good........been working my ass off, story of my life! lol.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 16 2006, 08:59 AM~4859059
> *sup Seth, seen the Miami pics, lookin good........been working my ass off, story of my life!  lol.
> *


Hopefully, on that Supersport. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 14 2006, 08:30 PM~4849417
> *im liking the all chrome look. gonna put on some new trim pieces this weekend and hopefully my goodies from dayton will be here friday  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: I told ya! Looks much better ... very nice, Kenneth :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

lol she said 'kenneth'.

make sure u wash your face and brush your teefs before you go to bed, ok?



:roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 16 2006, 01:44 PM~4860525
> *lol she said 'kenneth'.
> 
> make sure u wash your face and brush your teefs before you go to bed, ok?
> ...


That's his name ... :biggrin: That's what I call him ... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 16 2006, 11:52 AM~4860578
> *That's his name ... :biggrin: That's what I call him ... :biggrin:
> *


  TELL THEM WHAT ELSE YOU CALL ME :uh:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

The skirts look awsome Ken! I need to get mine on sometime soon................



N8


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 16 2006, 10:20 AM~4859305
> *Hopefully, on that Supersport. :biggrin:
> *



You know it my brother!

N8


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 16 2006, 03:54 PM~4861257
> *You know it my brother!
> 
> N8
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT UP SHAKEY SETH


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Feb 16 2006, 01:51 PM~4861243
> *The skirts look awsome Ken!  I need to get mine on sometime soon................
> N8
> *


YES, SHORTENING THE REAR END WAS THE BEST THING IVE DONE TO THE CAR. I CAN TAKE THE BACK WHEELS OFF WITHOUT TAKING THE SKIRTS OFF :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 03:59 PM~4861281
> *WHAT UP SHAKEY SETH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 16 2006, 02:21 PM~4861375
> *:uh:
> *



Don't you have some poodles to accessorize or something? :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 16 2006, 07:28 PM~4863542
> *Don't you have some poodles to sodomize  or something?  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 10:22 PM~4864657
> *:0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 17 2006, 10:45 AM~4867059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh:

Go put your mouldings on!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 17 2006, 06:45 PM~4870811
> *:uh:
> 
> Go put your mouldings on!
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its 45 and raining out. perfect day to mess with the car :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 18 2006, 01:09 PM~4874725
> *its 45 and raining out. perfect day to mess with the car  :angry:
> *


What a wuss. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 19 2006, 06:50 AM~4879682
> *What a wuss.  :uh:
> *


plus dayton stalled me out :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

i wanted those d kos man i missed out


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: 

post in my topic loadstar, i need criticism


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ups decided to come today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2004, 05:50 PM~2120476
> *plans are
> 
> i want some chrome 72 d's with black emblems
> ...


took a while but i finally got them :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i likes those.









baller stuff.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 07:25 PM~4888997
> *ups decided to come today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's what im talking about, I like that.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 20 2006, 08:25 PM~4889773
> *That's what im talking about, I like that.
> *



they never send me packages with that inside :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 06:25 PM~4888997
> *ups decided to come today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


kenny sweep your garage fool


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 07:26 PM~4889007
> *took a while but i finally got them  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I like :thumbsup:


----------



## LV 60 (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 07:26 PM~4889007
> *took a while but i finally got them  :biggrin:
> *




nice my brother............looking good!


N8


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 20 2006, 09:51 PM~4889928
> *they never send me packages with that inside :angry:
> *


Thats some tight assssssss shit boy!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

kenny said he wants to sell these spinners.... he asked me to post up the pic he took in his room


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 21 2006, 09:54 PM~4897777
> *kenny said he wants to sell these spinners.... he asked me to post up the pic he took in his room
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 21 2006, 09:54 PM~4897777
> *kenny said he wants to sell these spinners.... he asked me to post up the pic he took in his room
> *


I KNEW THAT MOTHERFUCKER WAS SUSPECT!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

KENNY'S LAST DATE, HE DIDNT GET NONE, SO HE RETREATED TO HIS ROOM FOR SOME ENJOYMENT ON HIMSELF.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2006, 05:25 PM~4888997
> *ups decided to come today  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


power move...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Feb 22 2006, 08:46 PM~4906287
> *power move...
> *


the big move is yet to come


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 10:06 PM~4906491
> *the big move is yet to come
> *


 :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 10:06 PM~4906491
> *the big move is yet to come
> *



a bowel move?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 09:34 PM~4906807
> *a bowel move?
> *


yea a bowel move damn youre an idiot


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 22 2006, 10:42 PM~4906923
> *:uh:
> yea a bowel move damn youre an idiot
> *



hater


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

haha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Feb 22 2006, 11:34 PM~4906807
> *a bowel move?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 23 2006, 05:29 PM~4913633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was it really that funny?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

some people thought so...... :around:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 22 2006, 11:42 PM~4906923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*THIS TOPIC TOO FUCKING FUNNY*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

HEY SEAN DO YOU PARENTS KNOW YOURE A ***


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2006, 11:41 AM~4925541
> *HEY SEAN DO YOU PARENTS KNOW YOURE A ***
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WTF did you do to your rearaxle Ken?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2006, 07:09 PM~4927886
> *Kenneths new Daytons were rubbing the skirts so decided to put in some work today and use his skills. Ken, I think you took a little too much off the ends.
> *



LAME!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Feb 25 2006, 09:11 PM~4927898
> *LAME!
> *


***! Happy.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 22 2006, 09:38 AM~4900803
> *I KNEW THAT MOTHERFUCKER WAS SUSPECT!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2006, 08:09 PM~4927886
> *WTF did you do to your rearaxle Ken?
> *


That for a 4 link??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 26 2006, 02:45 PM~4931850
> *That for a 4 link??
> *


yeah.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2006, 10:05 AM~4925621
> *:uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nooo i cant go for that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did a little something today thanks to the big homie texas gold again  

pinstriping looks crooked :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

new mirrors


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

new ss badge


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

added passenger mirror and knuckle gaurds :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

had to rework some hoses so the top goes down all the way, to fit the boot but its right now :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still need to order some trim parts and get some parts chromed but its gettin there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=4976368&

old stuff for sale


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 06:26 PM~4976345
> *had to rework some hoses so the top goes down all the way, to fit the boot but its right now  :biggrin:
> *


GOD DAMN THAT MOTHAFUCKER LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks bro but its just mediocre. still have alot of plans for it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 06:44 PM~4976410
> *thanks bro but its just mediocre. still have alot of plans for it
> *


You didnt happen to get any free parts there did you? :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2006, 04:45 PM~4976416
> *You didnt happen to get any free parts there did you? :roflmao:
> *


nah bro non of my shit is free or stolen work real hard for what i got


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 06:47 PM~4976429
> *nah bro non of my shit is free or stolen work real hard for what i got
> *


You will always be medicore though. :uh:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Some of your parts were almost free! :0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 05:47 PM~4976429
> *nah bro non of my shit is free or stolen work real hard for what i got
> *




and that people is what you can accomplish plantin tulips :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 4 2006, 05:03 PM~4976492
> *and that people is what you can accomplish plantin tulips  :uh:
> *


just let me know when you are planting yours. and where


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 05:18 PM~4976325
> *did a little something today thanks to the big homie texasgold again
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

shit looks sick i thought u had black interior thou


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 4 2006, 05:43 PM~4976707
> *shit looks sick i thought u had black interior thou
> *


not the interior is stock its in pretty good shape. the dash is black the carpet is black and the bottom door panels are black, and the top is black.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 4 2006, 03:42 PM~4976399
> *GOD DAMN THAT MOTHAFUCKER LOOKS GOOD!
> 
> 
> ...


I CO SIGN THAT......KEEP IT UP HOMIE CAUSE THAT SHIT IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD!!!..NICE IMPROVEMENTS


----------



## LacTre (Nov 10, 2004)

looking nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 06:09 PM~4976511
> *just let me know when you are planting yours. and where
> *


right here [attachmentid=486379]

:uh: 










lookin good foolio :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas more chrome coming soon


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

lookin' good Kenneth


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 5 2006, 10:29 AM~4980014
> *lookin' good Kenneth
> *


hope your game is tight cuz im getting ready to make power moves.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 12:40 PM~4980064
> *hope your game is tight cuz ...On the Toilet.  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sick


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2006, 12:42 PM~4980071
> *...On the Toilet.   :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


thats just dam nasty....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2006, 11:42 AM~4980071
> *...On the Toilet.   :uh:
> 
> 
> ...





so, a bowel movement right?

:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 5 2006, 10:33 PM~4983075
> *so, a bowel movement right?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2006, 10:56 PM~4983155
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 5 2006, 03:47 PM~4981008
> *thats just dam nasty....
> *


No, Thats a man shitting in a major way on top of a wall.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2006, 09:00 PM~4983186
> *No, Thats a man shitting in a major way on top of a wall.
> *



hmm, white.....black hat.........


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 5 2006, 11:01 PM~4983193
> *hmm,  white.....black hat.........
> *


That you?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2006, 09:02 PM~4983206
> *That you?
> *



I think you should direct you attention to your avatar there Sharterforlife!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2006, 05:27 PM~4976349
> *still need to order some trim parts and get some parts chromed but its gettin there
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 5 2006, 11:09 PM~4983255
> *I think you should direct you attention to your avatar there Sharterforlife!
> *


GO FIX YOUR FAKE ASS CHROME.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 6 2006, 02:06 PM~4987805
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!
> *


what the status on brickhouse


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Oh that hurts, someones on their period today! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Mar 6 2006, 08:06 PM~4989580
> *Oh that hurts,  someones on their period today!  :0
> *


Im cool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2006, 09:43 PM~5005497
> *:uh:
> *


:ugh:

Tight mural.
*pop my trunk then yep yep yep*
:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 05:07 AM~5008071
> *:ugh:
> 
> Tight mural.
> ...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 06:07 AM~5008071
> *:ugh:
> 
> Tight mural.
> ...


lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 07:07 AM~5008071
> *:ugh:
> 
> Tight mural.
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

lone star sell it to me you got no use for it






















































j/k looks good, unless you realy wana sell it to me :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 13 2006, 09:39 AM~5038765
> *lone star sell it to me you got no use for it
> j/k looks good, unless you realy wana sell it to me :0
> *


make your offer and if it something i think i can work with its yours


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 13 2006, 03:49 PM~5041544
> *make your offer and if it something i think i can work with its yours
> *


um i got 8gs on it :cheesy: crosses fingers


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 13 2006, 08:22 PM~5041937
> *um i got 8gs on it :cheesy: crosses fingers
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2006, 08:03 AM~5045343
> *:roflmao:
> *


shhh its worth a shot :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 14 2006, 11:04 AM~5045349
> *shhh its worth a shot :cheesy:
> *


He had an offer at $20k and turned it down.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 14 2006, 08:34 AM~5045546
> *He had an offer at $20k and turned it down.
> *


oh fuck good luck wit the build lone star


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 9 2006, 07:07 AM~5008071
> *:ugh:
> 
> Tight mural.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn damn damn.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 15 2006, 12:47 AM~5050848
> *damn damn damn.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 19 2006, 06:49 AM~5079092
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

64 Pages post more pics of the baddass 64!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Yepper


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Mar 28 2006, 03:50 AM~5133326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: Wtf? Bump his topic enough. You aint getting nothing at those times. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2006, 07:56 AM~5155355
> *:uh: Wtf? Bump his topic enough. You aint getting nothing at those times. :uh:
> *


my topic is for lowriders not bagit ******. 


bondo nose :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2006, 07:39 PM~5158596
> *my topic is for lowriders not bagit ******.
> bondo nose  :uh:
> *


LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Mar 31 2006, 07:24 PM~5159045
> *LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what up felix


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 1 2006, 11:07 AM~5161281
> *what up felix
> *


what up *HOUSTON SCREW* through your trim. :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 31 2006, 08:56 AM~5155355
> *:uh: Wtf? Bump his topic enough. You aint getting nothing at those times. :uh:
> *


fucking experts :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 21 2006, 11:30 AM~5093097
> *64 Pages post more pics of the baddass 64!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck yeah man !!!! :thumbsup: love it!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not quite where i want it to be but its a driver and i enjoy it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 05:47 PM~5203408
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 05:49 PM~5203419
> *not quite where i want it to be but its a driver and i enjoy it
> *


Thats all that matters.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ass in the grass


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Well then I guess the big mystery is, who gathered all those remarkably different cultures together and taught them all how to park their cars on their lawns?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 8 2006, 07:02 PM~5203950
> *Well then I guess the big mystery is, who gathered all those remarkably different cultures together and taught them all how to park their cars on their lawns?
> *


your very eccentric bro :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bad ass lawn shot


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 8 2006, 06:02 PM~5203950
> *Well then I guess the big mystery is, who gathered all those remarkably different cultures together and taught them all how to park their cars on their lawns?
> *


i know u see my gangster ass work van :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 09:06 PM~5204222
> *i know u see my gangster ass work van  :biggrin:
> *


Trying to hide his Woody's Ghetto Car Wash sign with the MS Paint I noticed. :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you have nice grass in your yard..... mine is brown like skims 62


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

QUOTE(lone star @ Apr 8 2006, 09:06 PM) 
i know u see my gangster ass work van 


Trying to hide his Woody's Ghetto Car Wash sign with the MS Paint I noticed. 


:ugh:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SUP KENNY HEY DOG THE CAR LOOKS ALOT BETTER ON THSOE ALL CHROME ONES HOMIE GOOD JOB BIG DOG HOW U BEEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 8 2006, 08:42 PM~5204738
> *QUOTE(lone star @ Apr 8 2006, 09:06 PM)
> i know u see my gangster ass work van
> Trying to hide his Woody's Ghetto Car Wash sign with the MS Paint I noticed.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Apr 9 2006, 04:12 AM~5206344
> *SUP KENNY HEY DOG THE CAR LOOKS ALOT BETTER ON THSOE ALL CHROME ONES HOMIE GOOD JOB BIG DOG HOW U BEEN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea i think i like it better with the chrome ds. how u been whats up with the lac did u get it back


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 04:47 PM~5203408
> *:cheesy:
> *


That's a great shot.......the skirts and top down go hand-n-hand


----------



## HIJO DEL REY (Oct 10, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good as fuck homie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 9 2006, 04:24 PM~5208690
> *That's a great shot.......the skirts and top down go hand-n-hand
> *


just need to dual it out now...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 9 2006, 04:39 PM~5208758
> *Looks good as fuck homie!
> *


thanks


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 9 2006, 06:39 PM~5208758
> *Looks good as fuck homie!
> *


if you like that macco look :cheesy:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

looking good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Apr 9 2006, 07:09 PM~5209667
> *if you like that macco look :cheesy:
> *


its paid for though


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 9 2006, 11:02 PM~5210581
> *its paid for though
> *


 :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA DOG I GOT THE LAC BACK IM TRYING TO BE LIKE BRIAN N SHIT NOW LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GOOD TO HEAR U GOT IT BACK


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 27 2006, 11:34 PM~5329459
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 8 2006, 02:47 PM~5203408
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates soon. just placed an order :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 7 2006, 01:24 PM~5385244
> *updates soon. just placed an order  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: For what? More mediocre parts?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 06:47 AM~5389243
> *:uh:  For what? More mediocre parts?
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 05:47 AM~5389243
> *:uh:  For what? More mediocre parts?
> *


yea jotito just some new misc trim pieces.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 07:55 AM~5389261
> *yea jotito just some new misc trim pieces.
> *


firme pendejo.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 05:57 AM~5389264
> *firme pendejo.
> *


went ahead and bought a new hood latch. na mean  


















:uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 07:59 AM~5389270
> *went ahead and bought a new hood latch. na mean
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


  :buttkick: :banghead: :twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 06:40 AM~5389329
> *  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :twak:
> *


JUST FUCKIN WITH U FOOL SHAKEY SEAN IN THE HOUSE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 8 2006, 07:31 PM~5392868
> *JUST FUCKIN WITH U FOOL SHAKEY SEAN IN THE HOUSE
> *


Claims adjuster dropping by this week.... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 8 2006, 07:17 PM~5393586
> *Claims adjuster dropping by this week.... :0
> *


$$$ :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2006, 12:00 AM~5394378
> *$$$  :0
> *


*DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GANGSTER.*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 10 2006, 05:59 AM~5401362
> *DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE A GANGSTER.
> *


what they cut you, money bags


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 10 2006, 09:05 AM~5401541
> *what they cut you, money bags
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

san antonio 2006 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 12:07 PM~5473065
> *san antonio 2006  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: gay


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5473065
> *san antonio 2006  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 12:07 PM~5473065
> *san antonio 2006  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


can i get a A-P and lateral shot of you car.........lol..lol.lol..lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 22 2006, 05:26 PM~5476071
> *can i get a A-P and lateral shot of you car.........lol..lol.lol..lol
> *


that right there is the oblique view :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i got another view


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

got to see the car in person, very nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 22 2006, 08:56 PM~5477502
> *got to see the car in person, very nice
> *


thanks


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2006, 09:39 PM~5477126
> *that right there is the oblique view  :biggrin:
> *


just make sure you turn up the MAG.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 22 2006, 10:26 PM~5477400
> *i got another view
> 
> 
> ...


CHUNKKA BUTT LOOKS LIKE SHE WAS DOING DAMAGE TO THAT OG INTERIOR IN A MAJOR WAY WOOD.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

you could hear the seams popin!! :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I AINT THE ONE WHO CALLED THAT GIRL TO MY CAR. THEY JUST WANTED TO TAKE PICS :uh: 

BUT SHE WAS A LIL CHUNKY...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 23 2006, 12:05 PM~5480290
> *you could hear the seams popin!! :0
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 04:48 AM~5485626
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 23 2006, 12:39 PM~5480500
> *I AINT THE ONE WHO CALLED THAT GIRL TO MY CAR. THEY JUST WANTED TO TAKE PICS  :uh:
> 
> BUT SHE WAS A LIL CHUNKY...
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 10:08 AM~5486237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KENOWNED!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

" I was so scared pullin my car to the show "


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5486831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5486831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*KEN-MEGA-OWNED!*

:roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5486831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: right-click-save


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 24 2006, 03:29 PM~5489222
> *lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: right-click-save
> *


 :angry:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5486831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this mr ken....????
i'm about to open up my photoshop prgram... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 24 2006, 03:37 PM~5489275
> *is this mr ken....????
> i'm about to open up my photoshop prgram... :biggrin:
> *


NAW THAT AINT ME....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 24 2006, 02:50 PM~5488026
> *KEN-MEGA-OWNED!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Ken :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 24 2006, 06:11 PM~5489471
> *NAW THAT AINT ME....
> *


so that is you ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 24 2006, 08:23 PM~5490221
> *so that is you ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 25 2006, 02:09 PM~5494914
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :around: :rofl: :scrutinize: :barf:  :barf: :rofl: :buttkick: :worship: :wave: :burn:  :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:  :twak:  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :dunno: :tears:  :ugh: :worship: :buttkick: :rofl: :nono: :barf: :tongue: :banghead: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 24 2006, 04:37 PM~5489275
> *is this mr ken....????
> i'm about to open up my photoshop prgram... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 25 2006, 05:35 PM~5497051
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@May 24 2006, 11:52 AM~5486831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm......what color dress will ken be wearing.... what color lipstick...hmmmm........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 25 2006, 10:16 PM~5498487
> *hmmmmm......what color dress will ken be wearing.... what color lipstick...hmmmm........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2006, 02:19 PM~5494981
> *:cheesy:    :twak:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :tears:    :ugh:  :worship:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :nono:  :barf:  :tongue:  :banghead:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: you're nutts!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 25 2006, 11:16 PM~5498487
> *hmmmmm......what color dress will ken be wearing.... what color lipstick...hmmmm........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: his favorite color is red :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@May 26 2006, 07:22 PM~5502564
> *:roflmao: you're nutts!
> *


That was my impersonation of Ken going through the emotions after seeing his self portait getting exposed on Layitlow.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 26 2006, 08:19 PM~5503166
> *That was my impersonation of Ken going through the emotions after seeing his self portait getting exposed on Layitlow.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2006, 11:06 PM~5503481
> *:uh:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt
:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2006, 04:44 AM~5504666
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u crazy


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 27 2006, 06:44 AM~5504666
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates this weekend


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 08:37 AM~5531685
> *updates this weekend
> *



pics?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 06:40 AM~5531695
> *pics?
> *


soon hopefully make over by houston show


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 08:43 AM~5531703
> *soon hopefully make over by houston show
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 1 2006, 07:50 AM~5531728
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you wanna help take it apart :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2006, 10:24 AM~5532747
> *you wanna help take it apart :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 08:43 AM~5531703
> *soon hopefully make over by houston show
> *


  not bad for a cake


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 1 2006, 10:19 PM~5535916
> *  not bad for a cake
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 1 2006, 06:37 AM~5531685
> *updates this weekend
> *


SAW YOUR RIDE AT THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW !! LOOKS REAL NICE !!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 3 2006, 02:21 PM~5545852
> *SAW YOUR RIDE AT THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW !! LOOKS REAL NICE !!
> *


thanks, started the make over today. here the tired 283


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice and greasy :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 HRS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plan include chrome paint and more chrome


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more tomoro


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

damm lonestar you got a nice ride .........even better when that motors done


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2006, 05:43 PM~5546416
> *more tomoro
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PROGRESS !! DID YOU DECIDE ON WHO'S DOING YOUR CHROME ??


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

very nice lone..you gona give that firewall a clean shave and mold :cheesy: take it to the next level :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2006, 07:40 PM~5546410
> *gettin there
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BOY MAKIN' POWER MOVES! GIVE DAT NAGGA A 7UP AND TELL HIM TO SHUT DA FUCK UP! 

MAKE SURE YOU CLEAN UP THAT WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Jun 4 2006, 12:44 AM~5547979
> *very nice lone..you gona give that firewall a clean shave and mold  :cheesy: take it to the next level :thumbsup:
> *


nah no mold. ialready bought the heater hoses im gonna chrome the heater core cover and master cylinder though.along with front suspension and rear end, and paint hte belly black...alot of cleaning to do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 3 2006, 08:49 PM~5547227
> *GOOD PROGRESS !! DID YOU DECIDE ON WHO'S DOING YOUR CHROME ??
> *


not yet, i got about 2 weeks before i have the car taken apart...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2006, 05:03 AM~5548292
> *THAT BOY MAKIN' POWER MOVES! GIVE DAT NAGGA A 7UP AND TELL HIM TO SHUT DA FUCK UP!
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU CLEAN UP THAT WINDSHIELD WIPER MOTOR.
> *


should i chrome the wheel wells or paint them


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 09:51 AM~5548628
> *should i chrome the wheel wells or paint them
> *


I say go with that Idea we had spoke about over the phone you know , Brian aka LIV4LACS Le Cabriolet emblems on the firewall and DUB stickers on them wheel wells.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 07:51 AM~5548628
> *should i chrome the wheel wells or paint them
> *



Paint them, and buy my intake!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 4 2006, 12:29 PM~5549027
> *Paint them,  and buy my intake!
> *


The intake is bombass. If Kenny dont buy my nomad is screaming for it.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2006, 11:31 AM~5549035
> *The intake is bombass. If Kenny dont buy my nomad is screaming for it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2006, 06:43 PM~5546416
> *more tomoro
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 07:42 AM~5548604
> *nah no mold. ialready bought the heater hoses im gonna chrome the heater core cover and master cylinder though.along with front suspension and rear end, and paint hte belly BODY COLOR...alot of cleaning to do
> *



Good choice! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 1 2006, 12:24 PM~5532747
> *you wanna help take it apart :cheesy:
> *



sure, call me... :biggrin: 




















Oh, I see It may be to late.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 09:51 AM~5548628
> *should i chrome the wheel wells or paint them
> *




paint... then stripe to match car.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jun 4 2006, 10:59 AM~5549145
> *Good choice!  :biggrin:
> *


im just gonna paint that shit black. but im gonna get it good and clean and replace a couple braces under there more pics from today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

asfsdf


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

oven cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big ups to the homie texas gold for comin thru again with the help :biggrin: 

ready for the plater


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 05:54 PM~5550442
> *big ups to the homie texas gold for comin thru again with the help,and doing the dirty work  :biggrin:
> 
> ready for the plater
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 4 2006, 05:23 PM~5550557
> *
> *


lets compare t shirts :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 06:28 PM~5550572
> *lets compare t shirts  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i threw mine away


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

Ken says he's going to forget about the chrome and make it a hopper :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 4 2006, 08:19 PM~5551667
> *Ken says he's going to forget about the chrome and make it a hopper :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


custom fan too, bitch is older than me :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

in this picture you can see what lonestar was trying to hide.....my car in the background


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 07:51 AM~5548628
> *should i chrome the wheel wells or paint them
> *


PAINT THE WHEEL WELLS AND THE FIRE WALL THE SAME COLOR AS THE BODY . AND CHROME EVERYTHING THAT CAN BE TAKEN OF THE FIRE WALL .


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 4 2006, 11:03 AM~5548805
> *I say go with that Idea we had spoke about over the phone you know , Brian aka LIV4LACS Le Cabriolet emblems on the firewall and DUB stickers on them wheel wells.
> *


:cheesy: ..................










Chrome the wheel wells...... Paint them on the under-side and strip them  The more chrome under the hood the better :biggrin: Puto!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2006, 09:06 AM~5553744
> *:cheesy: ..................
> Chrome the wheel wells...... Paint them on the under-side and strip them   The more chrome under the hood the better :biggrin: Puto!
> *


:biggrin:

Half and half like Ken.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2006, 09:02 AM~5554296
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Half and half like Ken.
> *


that shit was corny


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2006, 05:35 PM~5556489
> *that shit was corny
> *


ya cake boy!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2006, 04:35 PM~5556489
> *that shit was corny
> *


cause he is corny


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 4 2006, 07:28 PM~5550572-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shit was gay


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2006, 06:01 PM~5556624
> *ya cake boy!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

made another move today.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 5 2006, 07:06 AM~5553744
> *:cheesy: ..................
> Chrome the wheel wells...... Paint them on the under-side and strip them   The more chrome under the hood the better :biggrin: Puto!
> *


DONT LISTEN TO BRIAN !! YOU'VE SEEN ALL THE CHROME HE HAS UNDER HIS HOOD ?? :biggrin: PINCHE BRIAN !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 06:42 AM~5548604
> *nah no mold. ialready bought the heater hoses im gonna chrome the heater core cover and master cylinder though.along with front suspension and rear end, and paint hte belly black...alot of cleaning to do
> *


damn lone sounds like a winner :biggrin: im sure it'll come nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2006, 09:39 PM~5558006
> *made another move today.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 4 2006, 07:28 PM~5550572
> *lets compare rainbow t shirts  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 6 2006, 06:45 AM~5559905
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 5 2006, 08:21 PM~5558258
> *DONT LISTEN TO BRIAN !! YOU'VE SEEN ALL THE CHROME HE HAS UNDER HIS HOOD ??  :biggrin: PINCHE BRIAN !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


true :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 5 2006, 10:21 PM~5558258
> *DONT LISTEN TO BRIAN !! YOU'VE SEEN ALL THE CHROME HE HAS UNDER HIS HOOD ??  :biggrin: PINCHE BRIAN !!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats all the chrome the 4100 is getting....... Gotta wait....... All good things come in time


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 6 2006, 08:38 AM~5560537
> *Thats all the chrome the 4100 is getting....... Gotta wait....... All good things come in time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 07:31 PM~5563832
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2006, 04:42 AM~5566148
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 6 2006, 07:31 PM~5563832
> *:uh:
> *


If you only knew GRASSHOPPER!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2006, 07:40 AM~5566610
> *If you only knew GRASSHOPPER!!
> *


come dye my seats sucka. hit me up


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 7 2006, 07:40 AM~5566610
> *If you only knew GRASSHOPPER!!
> *


WAX ON , WAX OFF !! :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So you want me to buy a case of spray paint then :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 8 2006, 09:00 AM~5573270
> *So you want me to buy a case of spray paint then :biggrin:
> *


NO !! I WANT YOU TO MAKE MY MOLDINGS !!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2006, 05:43 PM~5546416
> *more tomoro
> 
> 
> ...


I just read you're whole thread homie. Nobody can fade you on the Blvd with that shit. I'm gonna keep watching this. It motivates me. You're ride lookls tight as a mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

progress today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice and clean :biggrin: 







































more progress tomoro.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking good homie


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2006, 01:38 PM~5585536
> *nice and clean  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You da man.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2006, 03:38 PM~5585536
> *nice and clean  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn, your proud of them fuckin wheel wells arent you :biggrin: why didnt you just mold the firewall while you have the motor out?


you gonna do a motor swap?


looking good though, gonna have it all put together for h-town?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2006, 01:38 PM~5585536
> *nice and clean  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


READY TO SELL IT TO ME YET?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 10 2006, 06:17 PM~5586461
> *damn, your proud of them fuckin wheel wells arent you  :biggrin: why didnt you just mold the firewall while you have the motor out?
> you gonna do a motor swap?
> looking good though, gonna have it all put together for h-town?
> *


yea im proud, me and the homie are the ones who prepped them. 40 yrs of grease and gunk. didnt want to mold the firewall, so i chrome the heater core cover instead. 283 gonna go back in, it runs fine no problems so no swap. progress today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What are you gonna do to the rear?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 10 2006, 06:22 PM~5586483
> *READY TO SELL IT TO ME YET?
> *


price went up now :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 11 2006, 05:12 PM~5590499
> *What are you gonna do to the rear?
> *


chrome it. tear down this week.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2006, 07:14 PM~5590510
> *price went up now  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 11 2006, 06:09 PM~5590491
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


hey i like that garage :cheesy:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

must be nice when u shit money....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 11 2006, 09:17 PM~5591973
> *must be nice when u shit money....
> *


many overtime hours to get this chrome stuff


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice additions :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 12:12 AM~5592294
> *many overtime hours to get this chrome stuff
> *


Might as well rip out that ugly ass gas tank and replace with a new. God knows what is lurking in the bottom of that tank. Ewwwwwwwwww! :ugh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2006, 10:06 AM~5593871
> *Might as well rip out that ugly ass gas tank and replace with a new. God knows what is lurking in the bottom of that tank. Ewwwwwwwwww! :ugh:
> *


chrome it well your at :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5593871
> *Might as well rip out that ugly ass gas tank and replace with a new. God knows what is lurking in the bottom of that tank. Ewwwwwwwwww! :ugh:
> *


GAS TANK IS BONE DRY WORRY ABOUT YOUR STATION WAGON AND LET ME HANDLE THIS RAG.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 11:54 AM~5594578
> *GAS TANK IS BONE DRY WORRY ABOUT YOUR STATION WAGON AND LET ME HANDLE THIS RAG.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the rear out today. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2006, 12:54 PM~5594578
> *GAS TANK IS BONE DRY WORRY ABOUT YOUR STATION WAGON AND LET ME HANDLE THIS RAG.
> *


Hahahahahahaha. :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

You need some more oven cleaner on that belly of yours :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 13 2006, 02:38 PM~5601740
> *You need some more oven cleaner on that belly of yours :uh:
> *


when can you hook up the seats let me know i can rip all that out too while im at it....call me


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 04:58 PM~5601824
> *when can you hook up the seats let me know i can rip all that out too while im at it....call me
> *


You arent getting help for nothing when dont PAY for shit. B aint gonna waste his time on a medicore ride. You heard the man Oven clean that shit. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 13 2006, 08:13 PM~5603454
> *You arent getting help for nothing when dont PAY for shit. B aint gonna waste his time on a medicore ride. You heard the man Oven clean that shit.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


brian knows ill take care of him. this is a lowriding matter. hot rods and airbags dont fit in.

todays progress thanks for helpin out fellas.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5603471
> *brian knows ill take care of him. this is a lowriding matter. hot rods and airbags dont fit in.
> 
> todays progress thanks for helpin out fellas.
> ...


That's right. the market has been CUT by 80% and the plating has made value go down.

Make sure you grind down those ugly ass welds on the ears of the upper a-arms.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i call this one "all nighter" :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i call this one "i fucked up some clean floors" :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

this one's called "no yellow"










:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"good yob"


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

frame off, frame off, frame off, frame off

first time see your tread,,nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jun 14 2006, 09:18 PM~5609616
> *frame off, frame off, frame off, frame off
> 
> first time see your tread,,nice
> *


believe me i thought about it. but the time just aint right.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2006, 07:16 PM~5603471
> *brian knows ill take care of him. this is a lowriding matter. hot rods and airbags dont fit in.
> 
> todays progress thanks for helpin out fellas.
> ...


looks like you guys are not playin around  :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 14 2006, 10:13 PM~5609839
> *looks like you guys are not playin around    :biggrin:
> *


its just a little overhauling :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 14 2006, 11:54 PM~5609739
> *believe me i thought about it for about 1 second.  but the CAR just aint right.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+May 27 2006, 05:44 AM~5504666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:




I'm assuming that X member and the frame rails are gonna get some attention?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

right click and save the picture above....^^^^^ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: i see u coming down wit it...looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the 2nd batch in need of some love


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2006, 10:54 PM~5614936
> *the 2nd batch in need of some love
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2006, 05:06 PM~5619899
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 15 2006, 08:54 PM~5614936
> *the 2nd batch in need of some love
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

whats the plan on the frame?

i got a spare gas tank if ya wannado something with it, Powdercoat maybe.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 17 2006, 11:28 AM~5623183
> *whats the plan on the frame?
> 
> i got a spare gas tank if ya wannado something with it, Powdercoat maybe.
> *


FRAME AND UNDER BODY ARE GONNA GET DEGREASED AND CLEANED UP AND PAINTED....THIS WEEK AND FOLLOWING WEEK


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

TexasGold House of Gold finished the A-arms today 

next is the frame :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 17 2006, 05:34 PM~5624328
> *TexasGold House of Gold finished the A-arms today
> 
> next is the frame :uh:
> *


PICS


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

no pics......but i did lose a poker tonight :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

pics


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks good mang


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 08:41 AM~5626418
> *looks good mang
> *


It really does. I went back and looked at the firewall, looks smooth. Kinda reminds me of your 64 makeover a long time ago Dan.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2006, 12:21 PM~5626765
> *It really does. I went back and looked at the firewall, looks smooth. Kinda reminds me of your 64 makeover a long time ago Dan.
> *


sarcastic bastard


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 11:37 AM~5626800
> *sarcastic bastard
> *


:dunno: ??? I was being serious...Finish your sammich and stop dropping crumbs in the keyboard.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHERE THE PICS OF THE "MOLDED A ARMS" FROM TEXAS GOLD CUSTOMS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2006, 03:02 PM~5627443
> *WHERE THE PICS OF THE "MOLDED A ARMS" FROM TEXAS GOLD CUSTOMS
> *


 :uh: 

I thought "NO YELLOW, GOOD YOB" was going to be posted today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 18 2006, 03:03 PM~5627815
> *:uh:
> 
> I thought "NO YELLOW, GOOD YOB" was going to be posted today.
> *


SOON BUDDY.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 18 2006, 06:14 PM~5628097
> *SOON BUDDY.
> *


COOL DUDE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 17 2006, 01:31 PM~5623453
> *FRAME AND UNDER BODY ARE GONNA GET DEGREASED AND CLEANED UP AND PAINTED....THIS WEEK AND FOLLOWING WEEK
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 20 2006, 01:20 PM~5639777
> *:uh:
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 04:24 PM~5640205
> *X2
> *


X3 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2006, 02:27 PM~5640226
> *X3  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


DOESNT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA MAKE THE HOUSTON SHOW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 04:27 PM~5640232
> *DOESNT LOOK LIKE ITS GONNA MAKE THE HOUSTON SHOW
> *


FUCK A CAR SHOW. 72's SHOW IN THE STREET


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2006, 02:29 PM~5640246
> *FUCK A CAR SHOW. 72's SHOW IN THE STREET
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 04:30 PM~5640255
> *
> *


:twak:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2006, 02:33 PM~5640283
> *:twak:
> *


I WANTED TO PUT IT IN HOUSTON SHOW TO REPRESENT FOR THE SOLO RIDERS OF AMERICA AND THE NBL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 20 2006, 04:39 PM~5640324
> *I WANTED TO PUT IT IN HOUSTON SHOW TO REPRESENT FOR THE SOLO RIDERS OF AMERICA AND THE NBL
> *


WTF


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2006, 10:34 PM~5642591
> *WTF
> *


read the sig :cheesy: VVVVVVV


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

NBL IN FULL EFFECT


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 20 2006, 03:29 PM~5640246
> *FUCK A CAR SHOW. 72's SHOW IN THE STREET
> *


Hard Core


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any new pics


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 21 2006, 01:20 PM~5645973
> *any new pics
> *


soon. probably friday.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just a sneak peek :biggrin:


----------



## cosmo kramer (Jun 19, 2006)

who did the chrome after all?


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 3 2006, 05:43 PM~5546416
> *more tomoro
> 
> 
> ...


LONE STAR DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE ON THAT TRUCK ?? THE WHITE Z71 ??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jun 23 2006, 10:52 PM~5660105
> *LONE STAR DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE RIMS ARE ON THAT TRUCK ?? THE WHITE Z71 ??
> *


i wanna say 24s i can double check they stay across the street


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cosmo kramer_@Jun 23 2006, 06:17 PM~5659050
> *who did the chrome after all?
> *


superior plating in houston i can get the number if you are interested. very nice work "no yellow" is what he preaches


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

boy makin power moves with them 84's poken out


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2006, 06:14 AM~5660839
> *boy makin power moves with them 84's poken out
> *


check it out tonite


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2006, 01:21 PM~5661640
> *check it out tonite
> *


WORD, I WILL DROP A TURD IN THE MEANTIME.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

6 day turn around time


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

alot of X-rays to pay for that chrome..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 24 2006, 08:16 PM~5663698
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> alot of X-rays to pay for that chrome..
> *


very true


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that shit looks phenomonal, holy moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you did good in going to those guys, and 6 days turn around. 

im still waiting for some shit from last year on a car im working on for someone else.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2006, 10:11 PM~5663671
> *6 day turn around time
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks good but dont you dare go placing that *Master Cylinder* on without re-sleeving it. Im serious.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2006, 07:11 PM~5663671
> *6 day turn around time
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2006, 01:05 AM~5660486
> *i wanna say 24s i can double check they stay across the street
> *


ASK THEM !! DONT GO AROUND SNOOPING. THEY MIGHT THINK YOUR TRYING TO JACK THEM . :biggrin: FUCK AROUND AND GET RUSHED !! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2006, 10:07 PM~5663659
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cleaned it up a little bit


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looking fucking tight man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jun 25 2006, 09:02 PM~5667953
> *looking fucking tight man
> *


thanks bud pics show more detail than in person i need to crawl under there and touch up the paint a little bit..


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Looking good man.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Boy makin moves in a major way.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 26 2006, 09:18 AM~5669392
> *Boy makin moves hes a major gay.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2006, 09:30 AM~5669629
> *:ugh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 26 2006, 08:30 AM~5669629
> *:ugh:
> *


Real Recognize Real.....


:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs+Jun 26 2006, 10:30 AM~5669629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 24 2006, 09:11 PM~5663671
> *6 day turn around time
> 
> 
> ...


will look sharp on the 64


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

damn kenny the parts came out clean looking....cant wait to see the car with its chrome parts. keep up the good work playa...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

looking good kenny and frito. Q why didn't you upgrade to disc brakes?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

where the pics foo :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2006, 09:26 PM~5680235
> *where the pics foo :uh:
> *


little progress today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Jun 27 2006, 09:21 PM~5680192
> *looking good kenny and frito. Q why didn't you upgrade to disc brakes?
> *


pockets cant afford it right now....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Jun 25 2006, 08:15 PM~5668034
> *Looking good man.
> *


THATS AN UNDERSTATMENT :biggrin: LOOKING BADASS


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

man that fool is going to have alot to say....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 09:38 PM~5680325
> *man that fool is going to have alot to say....
> *


uh......who


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

lol


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when are u gonna grow up jp


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 27 2006, 09:37 PM~5680315
> *THATS AN UNDERSTATMENT  :biggrin: LOOKING BADASS
> *


thanks bud, bushings getting pressed in tomoro


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

alright ,,looks good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Man......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Jun 27 2006, 10:41 PM~5680348
> *lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

So KenStar, you gonna make Houston LRM or what??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 02:35 PM~5684163
> *So KenStar, you gonna make Houston LRM or what??
> *


i doubt it.....very slow progress today, nothing but a big headache


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jun 28 2006, 02:35 PM~5684163
> *So KenStar, you gonna make Houston LRM or what??
> *


MY MOLDINGS LOOK BAD ASS BRIAN THANKS !! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brian get with me about the seats. i will have the 2 weekends off before the show, but its gonna be crunch time.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

the frame looks ugly...maybe its the pics but looks like a pasty gray color. gloss blac would have been nice. hit me up when ya ready to powdercoat.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 30 2006, 10:53 AM~5693994
> *the frame looks ugly...maybe its the pics but looks like a pasty gray color. gloss blac would have been nice. hit me up when ya ready to powdercoat.
> *


Damn that hurts.....I personally like the black frame look with kennys silver ride but cameras sometimes can kill the actual look of something in person.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

EVERYONE GONNA HAVE THEIR OWN OPINION. IM OPEN TO ALL OPINIONS GOOD OR BAD


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn fool, you running a 2 barrel


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 30 2006, 07:21 PM~5696748
> *damn fool, you running a 2 barrel
> *


keepin is stock just dressing it up...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Jun 30 2006, 09:57 AM~5694021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah n needs a chrome intake...edelbrock etc...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its all good, all i know that baby is gonna be clean when its done uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2006, 09:11 PM~5696738
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Swang,Swang,Swang,Swang,POP-POP- POP MY TRUNK............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 1 2006, 10:01 PM~5701481
> *Swang,Swang,Swang,Swang,POP-POP- POP MY TRUNK............
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cleaned up the motor a little bit , having mixed feelings about the air cleaner...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2006, 01:56 PM~5703517
> *cleaned up the motor a little bit , having mixed feelings about the air cleaner...
> 
> 
> ...



yes looks like garbage, get a nice lil intake no more than 2 bills for a shiny one


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

or use the OG one it will look better than that exposing that cute lil cab u got there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont want to take the intake off and mess with another carb i think i might chrome the stock air cleaner..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2006, 02:13 PM~5703607
> *dont want to take the intake off and mess with another carb i think i might chrome the stock air cleaner..
> *



yes that will look dope


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2006, 02:56 PM~5703517
> *cleaned up the motor a little bit , having mixed feelings about the air cleaner...
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that aircleaner sucks ass on a 2bbl. OG all the way.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I got a nice chrome alternator for sale for that bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 2 2006, 02:33 PM~5703919
> *I got a nice chrome alternator for sale for that bitch
> *


i got one already i can put it on because the ceramic headers didnt come with bolts to bolt them to block and i dotmn feel like going to the store so the motor is on hold for a few days


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2006, 04:34 PM~5703925
> *i got one already i can put it on because the ceramic headers didnt come with bolts to bolt them to block and i dotmn feel like going to the store so the motor is on hold for a few days
> *


:uh:

You betta swang your ass up to the store with that b.s.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 2 2006, 06:24 PM~5704935
> *:uh:
> 
> You betta swang your ass up to the store with that b.s.
> *


swang deez nutz


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2006, 09:07 PM~5705180
> *swang deez nutz
> *


only if they stamped 84's


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 2 2006, 03:34 PM~5703925
> * the motor is on hold for a few days
> *


 :uh: 


i come back to this.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
get to work :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 3 2006, 03:29 PM~5710320
> *:uh:
> i come back to this.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> get to work :biggrin:
> *


been waiting on you. im ready to get it back to my house...


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

what kind of headers are you going to run? where did you get them?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 3 2006, 06:01 PM~5710454
> *been waiting on you. im ready to get it back to my house...
> *


u slackin bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 3 2006, 08:45 PM~5711826
> *what kind of headers are you going to run? where did you get them?
> *


ceramic block huggers,...ebay..


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

t-storm knocked a tree down, and it landed on the garage.....





sorry lone star  .....



i'll pay the car off in payments of $20 a month for the next 100 years

















































































































:cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

must be nice to have the day off


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2006, 05:12 PM~5715447
> *must be nice to have the day off
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2006, 04:12 PM~5715447
> *must be nice to have the day off
> *


:wave: :wave:

Since Friday


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 2 2006, 03:33 PM~5703919
> *I got a nice chrome alternator for sale for that bitch
> *



is it new pm me price


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 09:11 PM~5721856
> *:scrutinize:
> *


not so good pics, but it will have to do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn the springs lookl ike about to fall out..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 09:35 PM~5722042
> *damn the springs lookl ike about to fall out..
> *


yup your car is broken


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2006, 10:35 PM~5722042
> *damn the springs lookl ike about to fall out..
> *


uh oh ... better call MAACO ....:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 6 2006, 06:58 AM~5723912
> *uh oh ... better call MAACO ....:roflmao:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put in a little work today


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh: 








:biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 08:15 PM~5728422
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

IT'S LOOKING NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice before and after shot big change :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You gonna redo/re-route the wiring on the firewall?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas. the wiring will probably remain the same. just maybe put some black loom over it. i dont want to go too far with the car i still consider it a street driver not a show car.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looking goo ken! hey who did the wrap and molding of those lower arms? they did an awesome job because youcant even tell they were done!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2006, 03:12 PM~5733235
> *thanks fellas. the wiring will probably remain the same. just maybe put some black loom over it.  i dont want to go too far with the car i still consider it a street driver not a show car.
> *



Don't make me sick the hell hounds on you!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm diggin this car, I wish I had a garage so I can do some work MYSELF..fucking apartment living sucks.

Good progress homie. I'll check back.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 7 2006, 06:37 PM~5733760
> *Don't make me sick the hell hounds on you!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 10:15 PM~5728422
> *put in a little work today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 7 2006, 04:06 PM~5733431
> *looking goo ken!  hey who did the wrap and molding of those lower arms?  they did an awesome job because youcant even tell they were done!
> *


the arms were extended by shorty over here in houston. but the homie texas gold did the grinding on them . he got down good, thanks tx gold


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 7 2006, 07:41 PM~5734277
> *I'm diggin this car, I wish I had a garage so I can do some work MYSELF..fucking apartment living sucks.
> 
> Good progress homie. I'll check back.
> *


actually all this is going on at texas gold crib. he let me keep the car at his place for a a few weeks. then im gonna bring it home and drop the motor in, hopefully real soon.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

nice work


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

comin home soon :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2006, 01:28 AM~5735613
> *actually all this is going on at texas gold crib. he let me keep the car at his place for a a few weeks. then im gonna bring it home and drop the motor in, hopefully real soon.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today was frustrated to say the least. but it gonna get better


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

whos dogs are those seths?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 8 2006, 07:25 PM~5738400
> *whos dogs are those seths?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

post the rest of the pics i wanna see


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2006, 06:37 PM~5738440
> *post the rest of the pics i wanna see
> *



thats it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 8 2006, 05:39 PM~5738449
> *thats it
> *


me :twak: master cylinder


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2006, 04:20 AM~5735596
> *the arms were extended by shorty over here in houston. but the homie texas gold did the grinding on them . he got down good, thanks tx gold
> *


i think you missed my sarcastic wit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 8 2006, 07:36 PM~5738439
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 8 2006, 08:27 PM~5738660
> *i think you missed my sarcastic wit.
> *


*Fuck your mold and wrap trojan shit...This is 84 (832) street swanga B - I - ITCH!* :biggrin: *We knock the dust off that pussy and chunk a deuce with a mean ass lean, naw mean!*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 8 2006, 06:27 PM~5738660
> *i think you missed my sarcastic wit.
> *


i did, the lowers arent wrapped or molded. because im gonna put air bags on it after this.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 8 2006, 10:11 PM~5739607
> *i did, the lowers arent wrapped or molded.  because im gonna put air bags on it after this.
> *



Your not ready for the dark side!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

actually tuna fish i was gonna contact you for some of those high dollar air bag mounts you make


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2006, 08:34 AM~5740573
> *actually tuna fish i was gonna contact you for some of those high dollar air bag mounts you make
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

I DON'T LIKE! NEEDS MORE LOOKS HALF ASS!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 10 2006, 01:09 PM~5747666
> *I DON'T LIKE! NEEDS MORE LOOKS HALF ASS!
> *


ok ima run out and buy more stuff now


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2006, 03:53 PM~5748248
> *ok ima run out and buy more stuff now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 10 2006, 07:50 PM~5750106
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gotta clean up some loose ends still


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

where's the pics with the wheels on :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

not that good of a pic but atleast it back on the ground.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Damn You gotta love a clean ass silver 64 w/ chrome undies :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

IT JUST KEEPS GETTING NICER. WILL YOU BE READY 4 LRM SHOW?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 11 2006, 05:22 AM~5751866
> *IT JUST KEEPS GETTING NICER. WILL YOU BE READY 4 LRM SHOW?
> *


trying...


thanks trudawg i know you can dig it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 12:01 AM~5750512
> *not that good of a pic but atleast it back on the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


Silver Surfer lookin good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn.....that floor is getting WAY too dirty....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 11 2006, 06:46 AM~5752040
> *Damn.....that floor is getting WAY too dirty....
> *


brake fluid peeled the paint right off the floor...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn man, that car gets cleaner and cleaner every time i look at it. You're doing a hell of a job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 07:47 AM~5752044
> *brake fluid peeled the paint right off the floor...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 11 2006, 07:02 AM~5752111
> *Damn man, that car gets cleaner and cleaner every time i look at it. You're doing a hell of a job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS YOU GOT THAT FLEETWOOD LOOKIN GOOD TOO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

still got burnt out bright light :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

tell me you took it off the trailer :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 11 2006, 08:06 PM~5756331
> *tell me you took it off the trailer :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


nah prolly tomoro somehow


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Tomorrow has came :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 10:04 PM~5756313
> *still got burnt out bright light  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Toooooooooooo GHETTO. CUZ, THIS ***** CLOWNIN'!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 09:27 PM~5756425
> *nah prolly tomoro somehow
> *


hows it going :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 12 2006, 04:58 PM~5762005
> *hows it going :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good Lone. Damn I wished I woulda followed this earlier.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 09:04 PM~5756313
> *still got burnt out bright light  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks fellas. more progress this weekend.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

u gona be scared to drive it now huh?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yeah


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

cus of the ******* or cus you might scratch it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

or because of the ******* scratching it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cuz i dont want dena to hop on me.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 13 2006, 07:09 AM~5765422
> *cuz i dont want dena to hop on me.
> *


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jul 13 2006, 07:06 AM~5765412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2006, 07:59 AM~5765394
> *cus of the ******* or cus you might scratch it
> *


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 11 2006, 08:04 PM~5756313
> *still got burnt out bright light  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


rag lookin good homie :thumbsup: wish i was big ballin like u.when i grow up wanna be just like u :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2006, 07:19 AM~5765460
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Damn! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:45 PM~5768058
> *:uh: Damn! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

what's the problem with the pics :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 14 2006, 04:05 PM~5774559
> *what's the problem with the pics :angry:
> *


look like pichut.org changed the name or something????


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

lookin damn good!!! You had any problems stopping w/o power brakes, and trunk full of batts?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 15 2006, 04:41 PM~5779226
> *lookin damn good!!! You had any problems stopping w/o power brakes, and trunk full of batts?
> *


ill find out once i get it rolling. but nah i never had problems only sometimes if u mash the brakes it might pull to the side a little but it stops... had hell putting that thing in there its always something you know. but its there, tomoro i add all the goodies :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Dat boy makin power moves


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Nice waterpump!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 15 2006, 08:45 PM~5779715
> *  Nice waterpump!
> *


Its nice to say thank you! :uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2006, 04:40 PM~5779218
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *


THE PICS ARE SMALL !! WHAT THE PROBLEM IS ??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 15 2006, 10:44 PM~5780797
> *THE PICS ARE SMALL !! WHAT THE PROBLEM IS ??
> *


you gotta click on the pics chief...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

damn that carb looks horrible throw it away or hide it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 16 2006, 11:09 AM~5781947
> *damn that carb looks horrible throw it away or hide it.
> *


OG air cleaner will conceal it, dont trip.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2006, 10:28 AM~5781994
> *OG air cleaner will conceal it, dont trip.
> *


hope so.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 16 2006, 03:13 PM~5783227
> *hope so.
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: dam fool you talking like you on another level :thumbsdown:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2006, 12:42 AM~5781198
> *you gotta click on the pics chief...
> *


I KNEW THAT !! :biggrin: HOUSTON SHOW 2 MORE WEEKS !! I'M NOT TRYING TO PUT PRESSURE ON YOU !!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2006, 06:40 PM~5779218
> *
> 
> :uh:
> *



badass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 16 2006, 03:27 PM~5783643
> *I KNEW THAT !!  :biggrin: HOUSTON SHOW 2 MORE WEEKS !! I'M NOT TRYING TO PUT PRESSURE ON YOU !!
> *


might run out of time though. they say block huggers are a tight fit. but damn they aint lying spend almost 3 hrs tryin to get the driver side on with no luck.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2006, 09:28 AM~5781994
> *OG air cleaner will conceal it, dont trip.
> *


didnt even get to set the points today maybe sometime this week. ran into some problems today :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2006, 07:50 PM~5784401
> *didnt even get to set the points today maybe sometime this week. ran into some problems today  :uh:
> *


28 to *32* You need figure it to the thousandth. My dwell meter doesnt give that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 16 2006, 06:55 PM~5784684
> *28 to 32 You need figure it to the thousandth. My dwell meter doesnt give that.
> *


yea i need to get some header bolts first.. :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 16 2006, 08:08 PM~5784756
> *yea i need to get some header bolts first.. :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 16 2006, 07:15 PM~5784810
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh man someone aint makin it to the show


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 13 2006, 08:09 AM~5765422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

LOOKS ALRIGHT I GUESS!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today was a better day got the headers and alt. on and starter wired up.


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 17 2006, 12:23 PM~5788641
> *LOOKS ALRIGHT I GUESS!
> *


so do you!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2006, 08:04 PM~5790878
> *today was a better day got the headers and alt. on and starter wired up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

looking good big homie


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

oh that bitch looks cold.


that carb is killin me tho


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 17 2006, 11:52 PM~5791985
> *oh that bitch looks cold.
> that carb is killin me tho
> *


Put a pipe in it for a minute. :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 17 2006, 09:10 PM~5790915
> *so do you!
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD LONE


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

You need to get at me fuckwad!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 11:50 AM~5802309
> *You need to get at me fuckwad!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jul 19 2006, 04:10 PM~5804643
> *:roflmao:
> *


might not make the show


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2006, 09:19 PM~5805615
> *might not make the show
> *


UP WITH HOPE! DOWN WITH THE DOPE!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 19 2006, 07:34 PM~5805755
> *UP WITH HOPE! DOWN WITH THE DOPE!
> *


im tryin. ima see what i can do


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 19 2006, 09:50 AM~5802309
> *You need to get at me fuckwad!!
> *


YEA YOU TO, MY PANELS READY ?? HAVE YOU FOUND ME A 44" MOONROOF ?? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 19 2006, 09:23 PM~5806290
> *YEA YOU TO, MY PANELS READY ?? HAVE YOU FOUND ME A 44" MOONROOF ??  :biggrin:
> *


that fool aint been doin shit. cant even call no one anymore


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 19 2006, 11:52 PM~5806494
> *that fool aint been doin shit. cant even call no one anymore
> *


You and Jessie will both see at the show what Ive been doing!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 06:18 AM~5807989
> *You and Jessie will both see at the show what Ive been doing!
> *


i hope i can make it. still have alot to do.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 20 2006, 08:27 AM~5808016
> *i hope i can make it. still have alot to do.
> *


call me!! :uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 20 2006, 06:18 AM~5807989
> *You and Jessie will both see at the show what Ive been doing!
> *


LET ME GUESS MY PANELS ?? :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 21 2006, 11:05 PM~5820628
> *:uh:
> *


DONT LOOK UP TO ME HOMIE !! I'M THE WRONG ***** TO LOOK UP TO !!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 22 2006, 11:38 AM~5822173
> *DONT LOOK UP TO ME HOMIE !! I'M THE WRONG ***** TO LOOK UP TO !!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 05:01 PM~5822834
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 22 2006, 03:02 PM~5822840
> *:uh:
> *


car sounds like a nascar with just the headers on.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 04:04 PM~5822847
> *car sounds like a nascar with just the headers on.
> *


it looks like it just needed the magic touch of the Golden One


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 22 2006, 03:14 PM~5822888
> *it looks like it just needed the magic touch of the Golden One
> *


man i dont know forreal. been fuckin with it for about 4 days straight and u stop by and in 30 mins its running :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 22 2006, 06:20 PM~5823091
> *man i dont know forreal. been fuckin with it for about 4 days straight and u stop by and in 30 mins its running  :uh:
> *


I always knew your were fakein the funk :uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2006, 10:49 AM~5826793
> *I always knew your were fakein the funk :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Jul 23 2006, 10:49 AM~5826793
> *I always knew your were fakein the funk :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stock air cleaner going back on soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

LOOKS READY !!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 23 2006, 04:49 PM~5828378
> *LOOKS READY !!
> *


still needs some things but if it falls into place like i plan ill be there next wkend


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2006, 06:43 PM~5828356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She movin' now? :cheesy:

Remember, 3.5 torque converter & 6.5 Glide.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Man you got that 4 right :thumbsup:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

You get it home yet :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

Sup' KW did you get stuff handled or are you still having technical difficulties.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Jul 24 2006, 10:42 PM~5836790
> *Sup'  KW  did you get stuff handled or are you still having technical difficulties.
> *


i got it taken care of, it wasnt the bearing i guess i overtighten to pipe fitting for the heater hose and the pump had hairline crack....its fixed though now i got a good paper weight.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 24 2006, 09:38 PM~5836251
> *You get it home yet :biggrin:
> *


not yet but i got them glasspaks talking to me


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

purdy :biggrin:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 01:22 AM~5837035
> *not yet but i got them glasspaks talking to me
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I like that you're doing it YOUR way. Nice, clean and simple. NOOOBS, take some notes!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 25 2006, 02:27 PM~5840214
> *:barf:
> *


 :wave:

i thought that was you, how's the car coming along


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

very depressing day today for the car and me


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 25 2006, 04:35 PM~5841137
> *very depressing day today for the car and me
> *


Why I havent even posted my updated pics yet, think its bad now just wait for that, lol.........j/k bro car looking good homie...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 25 2006, 03:44 PM~5841189
> *Why I havent even posted my updated pics yet, think its bad now just wait for that, lol.........j/k bro car looking good homie...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2006, 11:22 PM~5837035
> *not yet but i got them glasspaks talking to me
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN I USED TO SMOKE OUT !! NOT ANYMORE IM CLEAN NOW !!


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jul 25 2006, 03:44 PM~5841189
> *Why I havent even posted my updated pics yet, think its bad now just wait for that, lol.........j/k bro car looking good homie...
> *


DONT WORRY STAR !! KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO !! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 24 2006, 10:22 PM~5837035
> *not yet but i got them glasspaks talking to me
> *


DID THEY SAY RATA-TAT-TAT :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 23 2006, 05:42 PM~5828350
> *stock air cleaner going back on soon
> 
> 
> ...



yeah you need to hide that ugly lil carb you got there.

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

stock air cleaner is back, and bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Jul 26 2006, 01:51 PM~5847026
> *:barf:
> *


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2006, 08:19 AM~5765460
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I was sore for a while with them d's all up on me


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WANT TO GIVE BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIES FOR HELPING ME MAKE THE HOUSTON SHOW. TEXAS GOLD, JP, AND JOE. WITHOUT THE HELP WOULD NOT HAVE MADE THE SHOW. HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW. NEXT STEP IS MORE PLATING :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

after the show, Ken said fuck the show i'm cruising MLK :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 31 2006, 07:22 PM~5878278
> *after the show, Ken said fuck the show i'm cruising MLK :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


then i pop my trunk yep yep yep


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2006, 09:04 PM~5878812
> *then i pop my trunk yep yep yep
> *


respect that for driving a show car.. :thumbsup: next you should get the under hood and under trunk mirrors :thumbsup: congrats on your awards too....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Jul 31 2006, 09:09 PM~5878847
> *respect that for driving a show car.. :thumbsup:  next you should get the under hood and under trunk mirrors  :thumbsup:  congrats on your awards too....
> *


hittin the freeway is the best part


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2006, 05:32 AM~5873198
> *WANT TO GIVE BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIES FOR HELPING ME MAKE THE HOUSTON SHOW.  TEXAS GOLD, JP, AND JOE. WITHOUT THE HELP WOULD NOT HAVE MADE THE SHOW. HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW. NEXT STEP IS MORE PLATING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2006, 08:37 PM~5879016
> *hittin the freeway is the best part
> *


and the scary part, everytime i hit the freeway in a gone thru car i always wonder if i forgot to tighten a bolt or something :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2006, 04:30 AM~5880278
> *and the scary part, everytime i hit the freeway in a gone thru car i always wonder if i forgot to tighten a bolt or something :0
> *


that too...


----------



## WHIRLWIND (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WHIRLWIND_@Aug 1 2006, 12:08 PM~5882048
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks good for a car built by a jackass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 1 2006, 04:03 PM~5883545
> *looks good for a car built by a jackass
> *


a low-ballin jackass


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 1 2006, 06:30 AM~5880278
> *and the scary part, everytime i hit the freeway in a gone thru car i always wonder if i forgot to tighten a bolt or something :0
> *



I thought I was the only one who thought about that :uh: 


btw car looks great


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> WANT TO GIVE BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIES FOR HELPING ME MAKE THE HOUSTON SHOW. TEXAS GOLD, JP, AND JOE. WITHOUT THE HELP WOULD NOT HAVE MADE THE SHOW. HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW. NEXT STEP IS MORE PLATING ......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> > WANT TO GIVE BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIES FOR HELPING ME MAKE THE HOUSTON SHOW. TEXAS GOLD, JP, AND JOE. WITHOUT THE HELP WOULD NOT HAVE MADE THE SHOW. HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW. NEXT STEP IS MORE PLATING ......
> 
> 
> what u smokin on


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

LOOKED REAL NICE AT THE SHOW !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

car is looking really good!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 1 2006, 05:03 PM~5883545
> *looks good for a car built by a jackass
> *



x2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2006, 11:43 AM~5941461
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Aug 10 2006, 07:45 PM~5944728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motor looks good ........where did you get some of your parts ? :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 10 2006, 08:53 PM~5944846
> *motor looks good ........where did you get some of your parts ? :biggrin:
> *


some guy in n cali?....man that battery hold down looks bad. i need to work on that...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

A mirror kit for the hood and trunk would look good to!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2006, 07:55 AM~5947184
> *A mirror kit for the hood and trunk would look good to!
> *


comin soon...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 11 2006, 06:30 AM~5946743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from where ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 07:30 AM~5946743
> *some guy in n cali?....man that battery hold down looks bad. i need to work on that...
> *


Optima battery sounds good right about now. :biggrin: I'm going to visit............


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2006, 04:30 AM~5946743
> *some guy in n cali?....man that battery hold down looks bad. i need to work on that...
> *


get an optima ......i got a bad-ass hold down for ya 
http://www.detroitspeed.com/productpages/i...mounts_prod.htm


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2006, 09:21 PM~5951399
> *get an optima ......i got a bad-ass hold down for ya
> http://www.detroitspeed.com/productpages/i...mounts_prod.htm
> *


hmmm, how much optimas run


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 12:45 PM~5953352
> *hmmm, how much optimas run
> *


Sears had them on sale last week $119.99 red top, $129 yellow, $144.99 blue.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2006, 11:36 AM~5953554
> *Sears had them on sale last week $119.99 red top, $129 yellow, $144.99 blue.
> *


boy said sears


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 04:43 PM~5954424
> *boy said sears
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2006, 05:43 PM~5954424
> *boy said sears
> *


I wears dat shit...ROEBUCK ***** STANDIN TALL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2006, 06:13 PM~6019647
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 23 2006, 05:04 PM~6027384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

took it for a labor day cruise SRA style.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 05:22 PM~6102727
> *took it for a labor day cruise SRA style.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 04:22 PM~6102727
> *took it for a labor day cruise SRA style.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Swang on deez nutz.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2006, 04:05 AM~6106445
> *Swang on deez nutz.
> *


still rollin burnt bright light, what


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm thats a nice ass car!!!!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiakirk007_@Sep 5 2006, 06:14 AM~6106678
> *damm thats a nice ass car!!!!!!!
> *


thanks. its not perfect has plenty of flaws but i like driving it, so im fine with it :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 07:13 AM~6106676
> *still rollin burnt bright light, what
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 08:13 AM~6106676
> *still rollin burnt bright light, what
> 
> 
> ...



this niggruh here, spends all that money on chrome n shit and won't come and get one of the FREE extra brights i have..... :uh: 











:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Sep 5 2006, 04:43 PM~6110783
> *this niggruh here, spends all that money on chrome n shit and won't come and get one of the FREE extra brights i have..... :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


thats you fool u act like u lost my number n shit i know u a busy man with the new addition but damn no love for the homies :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 07:13 AM~6106676
> *still rollin burnt bright light, what
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 08:13 AM~6106676
> *still rollin burnt bright light, what
> 
> 
> ...


You Hardcore, for real. bOy SaId BuRnT bRiGhT lIgHt.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 5 2006, 07:32 PM~6111256
> *You Hardcore, for real. bOy SaId BuRnT bRiGhT lIgHt.
> *


He just got $35 from TLM so he can buy another headlight now. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2006, 08:00 PM~6111473
> *He just got $35 from TLM so he can buy another headlight now.  :biggrin:
> *


UHHHHHHH OHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! You knew this was comin!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 5 2006, 05:00 PM~6111473
> *He just got $35 from TLM so he can buy another headlight now.  :biggrin:
> *


lol did he really give you a refund back :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 4 2006, 03:22 PM~6102727
> *took it for a labor day cruise SRA style.
> 
> 
> ...


damn like dat   gotta love the 64


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

damn


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

what did you shorten your rear end too 58 inches????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 5 2006, 08:32 PM~6112709
> *lol did he really  give you a refund back :biggrin:
> *


he gave me a little more than just money back.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 5 2006, 08:51 PM~6112832
> *what did you shorten your rear end too 58 inches????
> *


dont know the overall width, but its 1 inch on each side and with the dayton offset thers plenty of clearance i can take the wheel off, without taking the skirt off....


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 07:55 PM~6112856
> *dont know the overall width, but its 1 inch on each side and with the dayton offset thers plenty of clearance i can take the wheel off, without taking the skirt off....
> *


badass :thumbsup: yea cause you at least need 58.5" to ride skirts so your at 58"...stock is 60... badass ride lone


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 5 2006, 09:00 PM~6112899
> *badass :thumbsup: yea cause you at least need 58.5" to ride skirts so your at 58"...stock is 60... badass ride lone
> *


thanks homie. it still need alot of work to be where i want it, but some thought it was good enuff for a magazine but that wont be happening  :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 5 2006, 10:02 PM~6112907
> *thanks homie. it still need alot of work to be where i want it, but some thought it was good enuff for a magazine but that wont be happening    :uh:
> *


 :0 wonder what mag??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I give you props homie...it is a nice looking traditional.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

64's are ugly :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 6 2006, 05:05 PM~6118448
> *64's are ugly :uh:
> *


FU


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 6 2006, 07:10 PM~6118492
> *FU
> *


KUNG?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

We would still shoot the car we have a good photographer out that way no hard feelings here, houston could use some recognition


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man I got at least 3 years befire mine gets here.looks great homie


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 6 2006, 05:46 PM~6118717
> *man I got at least 3 years befire mine gets here.looks great homie
> *


you got a bomb ass 64 to start with :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 07:30 PM~6118626
> *We would still shoot the car we have a good photographer out that way no hard feelings here, houston could use some recognition
> *


 :0 

Let me guess Kenny's next response, "If I get a photoshoot, does it include a free subscription?" :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 08:19 PM~6118960
> *you got a bomb ass 64 to start with  :biggrin:
> *


Damn I forgot Nim has that Blue ragtop you had. That is a nice car.


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 07:30 PM~6118626
> *We would still shoot the car we have a good photographer out that way no hard feelings here, houston could use some recognition
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 6 2006, 04:05 PM~6118448
> *64's are ugly :uh:
> *


THEY ARE? ...........GUESS I GOT SOME BAD INFO :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 7 2006, 02:33 PM~6124196
> *THEY ARE? ...........GUESS I GOT SOME BAD INFO  :uh:
> *


Don't mind him, he's partial to 1975's with 28's on them.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 02:00 PM~6124805
> *Don't mind him, he's partial to 1975's with 28's on them.
> *


hey i got that 59 i was telling you about :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2006, 05:24 PM~6125502
> *hey i got that 59 i was telling you about  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  I told you that was a good buy for 5500.00 it runs,drives,and it's solid as a rock.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 03:26 PM~6125529
> *:uh:  :biggrin:    I told you that was a good buy for 5500.00 it runs,drives,and it's solid as a rock.
> *


it mashes too


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2006, 01:00 PM~6124805
> *Don't mind him, he's partial to 1975's with 28's on them.
> *


K :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 7 2006, 01:33 PM~6124196
> *THEY ARE? ...........GUESS I GOT SOME BAD INFO  :uh:
> *



Ok, let me rephrase, only Lone Stars is :biggrin: 

relax, I'm just hating cuz his is done and mine aint :angry: :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2006, 04:39 PM~6126095
> *Ok, let me rephrase, only Lone Stars is :biggrin:
> 
> relax, I'm just hating cuz his is done and mine aint :angry:  :angry:
> *


let me know when u wanna trade.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2006, 03:39 PM~6126095
> *Ok, let me rephrase, only Lone Stars is :biggrin:
> 
> relax, I'm just hating cuz his is done and mine aint :angry:  :angry:
> *


COOL COOL


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 6 2006, 05:30 PM~6118626
> *We would still shoot the car we have a good photographer out that way no hard feelings here, houston could use some recognition
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ok

:uh:


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn that looks nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Sep 5 2006, 10:32 PM~6112709
> *lol did he really  give you a refund back :biggrin:
> *


I am still waiting on my refund for the second year.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 26 2006, 05:43 PM~6250170
> *I am still waiting on my refund for the second year.
> *


what u gona do with all that money?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 26 2006, 10:58 PM~6251756
> *what u gona do with all that money?
> *


Renewal of LRM. I just got my notice in the mail.

I dont know what the problem is, OC58 stated, He was holding five figures in subscription money and he told me that he had to work a few things out before refunding my second year. I feel like I am getting the runaround.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Yet you turn up the volume on him and you immiediately get refunded, and I opted to be more professional by expressing my concern via PM and I am getting set on the back burner.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 27 2006, 07:22 AM~6253392
> *Yet you turn up the volume on him and you immiediately get refunded, and I opted to be more professional by expressing my concern via PM and I am getting set on the back burner.
> *


good guys always finish last  .............you gotta get straight gangsta with them :guns:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Sep 27 2006, 03:14 PM~6256498
> *good guys always finish last  .............you gotta get straight gangsta with them :guns:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

get yo paper


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 27 2006, 06:55 PM~6258368
> *get yo paper
> *


What did you say Big Bank Hank?


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2006, 06:39 PM~6284645
> *What did you say Big Bank Hank?
> *



lame


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2006, 08:46 PM~6284663
> *lame
> *


Typical Canadian.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2006, 07:04 PM~6284850
> *Typical Canadian.
> *




Don't you have some poop to scoop up of something?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2006, 09:06 PM~6284868
> *Don't you have some poop to scoop up of something?
> *


Check your doorstep, you've got mail.


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2006, 07:09 PM~6284899
> *Check your doorstep, you've got mail.
> *




I already declined the package, and sent it back surface, it will be nice and ripe for ya!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2006, 09:11 PM~6284926
> *I already declined the package,  and sent it back surface, it will be nice and ripe for ya!
> *


LE MI SOUVEIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2006, 07:27 PM~6285009
> *LE MI SOUVEIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skandalouz_@Oct 1 2006, 09:30 PM~6285032
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2006, 07:30 PM~6285039
> *:roflmao:
> *



you keep that crap on the East coast.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2006, 06:39 PM~6284645
> *What did you say Big Bank Hank?
> *


thats all you, mr corporate.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 1 2006, 09:39 PM~6285130
> *thats all you, mr corporate.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WHAT IS INSIDE OF KEN'S TAPE DECK? CLICK HERE <--------------------------------------------------


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: Goodbye Silver surfer, Hello Dookie Deuce!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yep its official the silver surfer is a goner to the west coast. new project on the way. stay tuned for updates


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2006, 09:33 AM~6572518
> *:uh: Goodbye Silver surfer, Hello Dookie Deuce!
> *


Lol!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

brought it back up :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 5 2007, 09:27 AM~8239020
> *brought it  back up  :0
> *


:angel: just reminding u of it Kenny :angel:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Its almost time for part 2 :cheesy:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 AM~8239168
> *Its almost time for part 2  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 AM~8239168
> *Its almost time for part 2  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2006, 09:33 AM~6572518
> *:uh: Goodbye Silver surfer, Hello Dookie Deuce!
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 You got the pooh on you :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 5 2007, 01:37 PM~8240091
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 You got the pooh on you :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i got a new project. this one is a 64 cv, regular impala. non ss. car is a very clean start, very solid. plans include new top new interior, redo the trunk setup, change some things under the hood, 13 inch daytons, digital dash, maybe power seat. chrome the undercarriage, shorten rear end wishbone and skirts :biggrin: coming soon


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

first thing to go were the non extended a arms. changed them out for some extended ones, done by my fellow club member




















the chrome ones are for sale, can be found here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry8311508


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next thing i did was add some accumulators in the rear, to soften up the ride the towncar had a smooth ride so im used to that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

next thing to go were the clear tail lights replaced them with some new red lenses.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

found some clean ass daytons for it. 72 spoke. dont mind the 1995 tires :biggrin: 



























more pics after progess. going with matching blue soft top, and stock blue interior


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2006, 07:33 AM~6572518
> *:uh: Goodbye Silver surfer, Hello Dookie Deuce!
> *


the duece came and went :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Moving along pretty fast there........... :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

looks like a good start Ken,,,,,good luck with everything!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2007, 04:57 AM~8311495
> *so i got a new project. this one is a 64 cv, regular impala. non ss.  car is a very clean start, very solid. plans include new top new interior, redo the trunk setup, change some things under the hood, 13 inch daytons, digital dash, maybe power seat.  chrome the undercarriage, shorten rear end wishbone and skirts  :biggrin:  coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


nice comeup homie ill take a impala over a supersport all day and i have a supersport :thumbsup: 


just marking this tread ill be camping out in here :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember seeing that car several times its a real nice car it beat me a southern showdown about three years ago


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I would be interested in getting the white interior back


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jul 16 2007, 07:32 PM~8322828
> *I would be interested in getting the white interior back
> *


we can work something out. when the time comes.....real soon.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You must've got a GOOD deal to start over again.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 17 2007, 08:50 AM~8326564
> *You must've got a GOOD deal to start over again.
> *


it was a fair price, considering what driver condition cars are going for, this one runs good and is solid, thats why i bought it.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jul 27 2007, 08:16 AM~8404594
> *:uh:
> *


here some pics of the show. last time it will be seen this way. the stereo system is sold the 4 pump setup is sold and the tv's and dvd player are sold. the patterns will be gone soon too, the 14s are sold too.
13 inch daytons 72 spoke. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

put in a little work this morning....

from this 










to this


























:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

redoing the whole trunk setup,. ditchin the stereo shit, ditchin the pumps. going with something a little more basic but nicer., in my opinion


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

WHAT'S UP LONE STAR?? PITBULL GOING IN THE TRUNK????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@Jul 28 2007, 12:03 PM~8413841
> *WHAT'S UP LONE STAR?? PITBULL GOING IN THE TRUNK????
> *


maybe  the car is square so i have to get something to match in the trunk


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THATS WHAT IT DEW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

MESS WIT IT KENNETH..........TIME TO OPEN UP THEM HOUSE OF HARDLINE DOORS ONCE AGAIN....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 01:36 PM~8414166
> *MESS WIT IT KENNETH..........TIME TO OPEN UP THEM HOUSE OF HARDLINE DOORS ONCE AGAIN....
> *


yea have to dust off the tube bender...and get to work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2007, 03:47 PM~8414202
> *yea have to dust off the tube bender...and get to work
> *


 :uh: Tube bender.... :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 15 2007, 06:57 AM~8311495
> *so i got a new project. this one is a 64 cv, regular impala. non ss.  car is a very clean start, very solid. plans include new top new interior, redo the trunk setup, change some things under the hood, 13 inch daytons, digital dash, maybe power seat.  chrome the undercarriage, shorten rear end wishbone and skirts  :biggrin:  coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


nice rag


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2007, 02:36 PM~8414166
> *MESS WIT IT KENNETH..........TIME TO OPEN UP THEM HOUSE OF HARDLINE DOORS ONCE AGAIN....
> *


:0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2007, 12:05 PM~8413847
> *maybe    the car is square so i have to get something to match in the trunk
> *


 :0 square whammy tank :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats up man, saw the new ride in houston, looks sharp


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 28 2007, 09:14 PM~8415699
> *:0 square whammy tank :0
> *


ADEX


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice ride I know it will come out great what did you get for the duece I would of liked to have that car. Your a lucky guy 3 convertible impalas must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 29 2007, 01:32 AM~8417758
> *Nice ride I know it will come out great what did you get for the duece I would of liked to have that car. Your a lucky guy 3 convertible impalas must be nice :biggrin:
> *


i broke even on the duece bought it for i think 14 and sold it for the same. had a change of heart on that car..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2007, 11:35 AM~8418561
> *i broke even on the duece bought it for i think 14 and sold it for the same. had a change of heart on that car..because I was tired of seeing brown, similar to the shit stains in my drawers.
> *


:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2007, 07:22 PM~8421513
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 29 2007, 10:39 PM~8422175
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

If in the near future you take out your interior, I would like to buy it. I have a 64 Impala convetible that I wanted to do an off body restoration but money is been too tight lately. Now i'm just gonna paint it, make the engine run properly and replace the interior. Since I don't have much for a new interior at the time I figured I could put a driver quality for the time being. Since your car has the same interior I figured I could buy yours and use it till I buy it all new again. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Jul 29 2007, 09:05 PM~8422398
> *If in the near future you take out your interior, I would like to buy it. I have a 64 Impala convetible that I wanted to do an off body restoration but money is been too tight lately. Now i'm just gonna paint it, make the engine run properly and replace the interior. Since I don't have much for a new interior at the time I figured I could put a driver quality for the time being. Since your car has the same interior I figured I could buy yours and use it till I buy it all new again. Thanks
> *



How much you willing to pay??


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 12:30 PM~8427008
> *How much you willing to pay??
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2007, 02:30 PM~8427008
> *How much you willing to pay??
> *


Bout as much as the price of a clean Dinsmore... :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2007, 12:26 PM~8456614
> *Bout as much as the price of a clean Dinsmore... :ugh:
> *


and thats fo-life


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2007, 09:52 AM~8404802
> *here some pics of the show. last time it will be seen this way. the stereo system is sold the 4 pump setup is sold and the tv's and dvd player are sold. the patterns will be gone soon too, the 14s are sold too.
> 13 inch daytons 72 spoke.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Car looks good, and take off the audio source stickers on the window and that car is G'd up...  you going to leave the blue paint on the white walls to match the car? :uh: j/k bro...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Aug 2 2007, 01:23 PM~8457179
> *Car looks good, and take off the audio source stickers on the window and that car is G'd up...  you going to leave the blue paint on the white walls to match the car?  :uh: j/k bro...
> *


yea im changing it up. it gonna be a different car next time i bust it out.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 3 2007, 12:37 AM~8461558
> *yea im changing it up. it gonna be a different car next time i bust it out.
> *


I'm gonna toss my junk on it after I visit Gangster. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2007, 06:09 AM~8469595
> *I'm gonna toss my junk on it after I visit Gangster.  :uh:
> *


another step closer....


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2007, 08:58 PM~8478921
> *another step closer....
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 06:59 PM~8478931
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2007, 09:12 PM~8478999
> *thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


are you going to put a Pitbull frame under it?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 07:17 PM~8479026
> *are you going to put a Pitbull frame under it?
> *


well after going to mississippi.......i want to do the whole damn car over. but just aint got the money right now....


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2007, 09:17 PM~8479033
> *well after going to mississippi.......i want to do the whole damn car over. but just aint got the money right now....
> *


what did you see in mississippi? and you know brent will take care of you. Good luck on the build I have always liked that car and I'm sure you will take it to another level


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 5 2007, 10:25 PM~8479087
> *what did you see in mississippi? and you know brent will take care of you. Good luck on the build I have always liked that car and I'm sure you will take it to another level
> *


Walt's got many toys to look at :0 

And glad to see you finally decided on a setup. Looks like you made the right choice :biggrin: I know Pitbull is going in my trunk again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2007, 07:58 PM~8479323
> *Walt's got many toys to look at  :0
> 
> And glad to see you finally decided on a setup. Looks like you made the right choice  :biggrin:  I know Pitbull is going in my trunk again
> *


yea walt got a nice place out there. :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

ya that rag is a nice car...it was a god felling ridein tha vegas strip after tha supershow...we had tha top down and tha tvs and system on. with a 3 place in tha back seat


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

lone star, you really need to start another project thread soon for your rag 64 so you can take that interior out already. :yes: That interior really looks bad in your car, you need something to fit your style. :uh: :werd: Plus my car still looks pretty bad with those half-ass melted seats covers. :tears:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Aug 5 2007, 10:45 PM~8480943
> *lone star, you really need to start another project thread soon for your rag 64 so you can take that interior out already.  :yes: That interior really looks bad in your car, you need something to fit your style. :uh:  :werd: Plus my car still looks pretty bad with those half-ass melted seats covers. :tears:
> *


make an offer to motivate me...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2007, 07:58 PM~8478921
> *another step closer....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice........fuckin' baller :uh:

Seriously though I think if I ever get rid of my PH setup, I'll run some pits in my trunk :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 5 2007, 08:58 PM~8478921
> *another step closer....
> 
> 
> ...


Did you order your Adex straight up from Andy? Did you talk for hours on the phone? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2007, 03:47 PM~8486534
> *Did you order your Adex straight up from Andy? Did you talk for hours on the phone?  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2007, 04:47 PM~8486534
> *Did you order your Adex straight up from Andy? Did you talk for hours on the phone?  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2007, 03:47 PM~8486534
> *Did you order your Adex straight up from Andy? Did you talk for hours on the phone?  :uh:
> *


Andy made him go aircraft.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 8 2007, 01:10 AM~8500546
> *Andy made him go aircraft.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

MASH 1V DREAMS CC


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

setup looks good


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lookin nice Ken, cant wait to see what "you" do with it.
You going to St. Louis next month?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Aug 8 2007, 11:17 AM~8503939
> *lookin nice Ken,  cant wait to see what "you" do with it.
> You going to St. Louis next month?
> *


probably gonna pass on st louis. and go to vegas, u goin to vegas?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8506141
> *probably gonna pass on st louis.  and go to vegas, u goin to vegas?
> *


HI ROLLER C.C. IV LIFE


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8506141
> *Hey SIXONEFORLIFE, we could get webcams and watch each other work on our cars!!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: 

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 9 2007, 11:22 AM~8512769
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> :uh:
> *


hater.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Pitbull..........good choice. seen the 4 in person kenny, you'll turn it out bro! :biggrin:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 9 2007, 03:34 PM~8514772
> *Pitbull..........good choice.  seen the 4 in person kenny, you'll turn it out bro!   :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8514805
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 9 2007, 05:34 PM~8514772
> *Pitbull..........good choice.  seen the 4 in person kenny, you'll turn it out bro!  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Aug 9 2007, 03:44 PM~8514805
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


yea ima turn you out too, when u get to texas, jotoliiiiiiiiiin!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 9 2007, 03:34 PM~8514772
> *Pitbull..........good choice.  seen the 4 in person kenny, you'll turn it out bro!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie. yea the car was real clean to begin with. and a fair price, now im just gonna fine tune it a little bit, change things up.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2007, 07:17 PM~8515835
> *yea ima turn you out too, when u get to texas, jotoliiiiiiiiiin!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hny Brn Eyz_@Aug 10 2007, 08:43 AM~8520132
> *
> *


A simple

"Can I go dippin' with you"

would be fine :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2007, 08:17 PM~8515835
> *yea ima turn you out too, when u get to texas, jotoliiiiiiiiiin!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2007, 10:09 AM~8521297
> *:uh:
> *


sup buddy, hows that ace doin. its missing something though.


----------



## Hny Brn Eyz (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 10 2007, 10:28 AM~8520996
> *A simple
> 
> "Can I go dippin' with you"
> ...


He already told me yes. 

Lol jk. I'm sure this ride will be nothin less than perfect. Perfectionist.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 12:21 PM~8521377
> *sup buddy, hows that ace doin. its missing something though.
> *


You in the driver's seat? Big Bank Hank, drop that check in the mail. . . . . . . .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2007, 02:47 PM~8523519
> *You in the driver's seat? Big Bank Hank, drop that check in the mail. . . . . . . .
> *


shit...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2007, 07:03 PM~8524252
> *shit...
> *


...toilet.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 11 2007, 10:42 AM~8528552
> *...toilet.
> *


this ***** clownin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 11 2007, 04:43 PM~8529882
> *this ***** clownin
> *


with no toilet paper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Post pics of the new paint.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 11 2007, 11:48 PM~8532115
> *Post pics of the new paint.
> *


It's still dripping right now, its so wet.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

POST PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 12 2007, 08:11 AM~8533683
> *POST PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


x2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

no paint, but i did built a work bench in the garage so i have a nice area to work on, instead of the floor :uh:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 12:46 PM~8534679
> *no paint, but i did built a work bench in the garage so i have a nice area to work on, instead of the floor  :uh:
> *


not me Im still workin on tha floor


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Aug 12 2007, 11:07 AM~8534775
> *not me Im still workin on tha floor
> *


it wasnt much to build a table about a 100 bucks. hanging light fixture included :biggrin: now i got a vise, ready to assemble the pumps :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

post pics of the work bench


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 12 2007, 12:04 PM~8535045
> *post pics of the work bench
> *


u never seen a home made work bench made out of wood?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 12 2007, 01:04 PM~8535045
> *post pics of the work bench
> *


X2 WHAT BRANDON SAID OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 01:08 PM~8535065
> *u never seen a home made work bench made out of wood?
> *


PICS OR YOU COULD POSSIBLY BE LIEING


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its just a table. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 12:42 PM~8535248
> *its just a table.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL LETS SEE YOUR TABLE !! :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 01:42 PM~8535248
> *its just a table.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


so high its only made for people 7 foot tall :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Aug 12 2007, 02:04 PM~8535045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ok heres a pic of the table me and texas gold built. its already comin in handy :uh: 










got the batteries painted to match the car thanks to the homie sic713...










i cut out the pump rack, gonna redo it ...










heres a pic of the bucket, sittin on flat looking sad  










but heres some motivational pics for the meantime... :biggrin: 










and heres some of the previous setups me and the homie texasgold have thrown together in the garage....so get ready to put it some work t/g :uh: 



















:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

she'll be on the streets again soon....


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 08:46 PM~8591166
> *ok heres a pic of the table me and texas gold built. its already comin in handy  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I am a little concerned on the safety of this table, was this job permitted & inspected by the City of Houston? You know you can't build a work bench without the use of NOS zig zag nails. I dont see any Woody's Wash materials? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 05:31 AM~8594575
> *Ok, I am a little concerned on the safety of this table, was this job permitted & inspected by the City of Houston?  You know you can't build a work bench without the use of NOS zig zag nails.  I dont see any Woody's Wash materials? :uh:
> *


the wood washing materials are stored in the cabinet. and i consulted a work bench expert before building the table. we talked on the phone for hours he told me how they used to build them in the old days.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 10 2004, 11:26 AM~2122198
> *Nothing like a 64 rag!! The car looks exceptionaly sound. I am sure you will do good thinds with it, just don't sell it. Pass it to the kids :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 08:07 AM~8594640
> *the wood washing materials are stored in the cabinet. and i consulted a work bench expert before building the table. we talked on the phone for hours he told me how they used to build them in the old days.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

clean vert :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 09:53 PM~8591226
> *she'll be on the streets again soon....
> 
> 
> ...


thats matts old car, what are your plans for it? i always like that one


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 20 2007, 11:50 AM~8595754
> *thats matts old car, what are your plans for it? i always like that one
> *


House of hardline, Woody's Wash mural, Kenwood tunes w/ipod, you know the bare essentials.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 20 2007, 09:50 AM~8595754
> *thats matts old car, what are your plans for it? i always like that one
> *


i changed the wheels to 13s, im gonna put in this 2 pump setup, shorten rear end, i got the skirts painted, im gonna get the patterns covered and up and put something else on it, change interior and top


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 19 2007, 07:46 PM~8591166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you look up at the top on the right, you will see a scrub brush :ugh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 12:54 PM~8596354
> *if you look up at the top on the right, you will see a scrub brush :ugh:
> *


His toilet brush don't count. . . . . .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 11:25 AM~8596645
> *His toilet brush don't count. . . . . .
> *


that brush has many uses....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2007, 12:54 PM~8596354
> *if you look up at the top on the right, you will see a scrub brush :ugh:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 04:49 PM~8598268
> *that brush has many uses....
> *


haha!

*Anyways, just ridin' by to show some love. . . . . . . .*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

top down...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 20 2007, 07:54 PM~8599965
> *top down...
> *


So my hair can blow, girlies on standby, waving just to say hi! **Did you stop?** Hell no, I just drove by and onto the Woody's Wash guy . . . .










http://woodyswash.com/woodyswash.cfm?PageID=10000


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 20 2007, 08:30 PM~8601537
> *So my hair can blow, girlies on standby, waving just to say hi! **Did you stop?** Hell no, I just drove by and onto the Woody's Wash guy . . . .
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 21 2007, 07:46 AM~8603973
> *:uh:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 12 2007, 01:25 PM~8534856
> *it wasnt much to build a table about a 100 bucks. hanging light fixture included  :biggrin:  now i got a vise, ready to assemble the pumps  :biggrin:
> *


I could of built & done all that for $25.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Happy 100th filled with Bullshit.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks i miss your call last nite hit me up today. i dont have long distance :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 22 2007, 07:34 AM~8614149
> *thanks i miss your call last nite hit me up today. i dont have long distance  :uh:
> *


Haha! :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

should get the pump rack in. i got this piece of channel iron that is stainless so im gonna see how that looks, polish it up...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2007, 09:30 AM~8637857
> *should get the pump rack in. i got this piece of channel iron that is stainless so im gonna see how that looks, polish it up...
> *


Pictures speak louder than words, and if you act now I will throw in a box of these. . . .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2007, 07:31 AM~8637861
> *Pictures speak louder than words, and if you act now I will throw in a box of these. . . .
> 
> 
> ...


ill have pics later on today. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2007, 09:33 AM~8637868
> *ill have pics later on today.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 07:53 PM~8591226
> *she'll be on the streets again soon....
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2007, 07:33 AM~8637870
> *:biggrin:
> *


sorry buddy, no progess made today


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 25 2007, 07:21 PM~8640486
> *sorry buddy, no progess made today
> *


----------



## HARRY NUTSAX (Oct 6, 2006)

BONE STAR YO 64'Z ARE FIRE LIKE MIKE JOENZ :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 19 2007, 07:53 PM~8591226
> *she'll be on the streets again soon....
> 
> 
> ...


that ***** clean mayne


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

oooohhh!!! that ***** gotta foe!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the pumps halfway mocked up. should have them in the car this weekend dont know if im gonna put the slow downs before or after the dumps.


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

you ever think about getting some of those aluminun slowdown Brent has?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 12:09 PM~8669486
> *got the pumps halfway mocked up. should have them in the car this weekend  dont know if im gonna put the slow downs before or after the dumps.
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean man.......I think my next setup will be some Pitbulls or BM


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 12:09 PM~8669486
> *got the pumps halfway mocked up. should have them in the car this weekend  dont know if im gonna put the slow downs before or after the dumps.
> 
> 
> ...


1/2 Hardline!!!! :biggrin: 


got your quote for the fittings


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 29 2007, 11:29 AM~8669689
> *you ever think about getting some of those aluminun slowdown Brent has?
> *


pic? price?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 29 2007, 03:35 PM~8670988
> *pic? price?
> *


here is a link to the site pm brent for a price not sure what he is charging for them now
http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/equipment.htm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Some more pics. . . . . . . . Clear tail lights are sooooooooooooooo beautiful. . . . . . :ugh: I know you sold them, besides sometimes you have to tell them the truth. My doctor says the small ones are ok, but the larger ones you have to worry about. Dont' worry Al, I will drink the juice, you know I will.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i forgot what the car looks like all cleaned up :uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 31 2007, 08:28 AM~8685170
> *Some more pics. . . . . . . . Clear tail lights are sooooooooooooooo beautiful. . . . . .  :ugh:  I know you sold them, besides sometimes you have to tell them the truth.  My doctor says the small ones are ok, but the larger ones you have to worry about.  Dont' worry Al, I will drink the juice, you know I will.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

did you switch club?
cuz on one pic the 64 says individuals and on the other it says uce


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Aug 31 2007, 06:16 PM~8689286
> *did you switch club?
> cuz on one pic the 64 says individuals and on the other it says uce
> *


the car used to be UCE, i dont think former owner is with them anymore. i am with INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 31 2007, 06:42 PM~8689417
> *the car used to be UCE, i dont think former owner is with them anymore.  i am with INDIVIDUALS.
> *



used to be my car and im am working towards the big I


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This is definitely your signature mock up. One clean bathroom towel, nice cold tile floor, and about 400 different configurations on how the setup will look. Only things missing is the House of Hardline product & a LAZ-D cd.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here u go seth. still need to get some things chromed and make the false floor and wall


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 1 2007, 11:54 AM~8692113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN UP DA GAME! DAWOOOHUH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2007, 05:56 PM~8693210
> *here u go seth.  still need to get some things chromed and make the false floor and wall
> 
> 
> ...


Str8 up layitlow hero! :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I found that continential kit you are looking for. . . . The homie says he will part with on a reasonable offer, but his car is not for sale. 









:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man that bitch is throwed.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

impala bobs sells those kits


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 08:37 PM~8734848
> *I found that continential kit you are looking for. . . .  The homie says he will part with on a reasonable offer, but his car is not for sale.
> 
> 
> ...




HELLS YA W/ A DIVIN BOARD THAT SHIT WOULD BE.............................. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Sep 7 2007, 02:27 AM~8736210
> *HELLS YA W/ A DIVIN BOARD THAT SHIT WOULD BE.............................. :uh:
> *


You and Kenny can sword fight off the back of it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2007, 05:05 AM~8736956
> *You and Kenny can sword fight off the back of it.
> *


 :uh: dropped off some stuff at the chrome shop, this weekend im gonna cut the panels and wait for chrome to come back :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 01:27 PM~8738741
> *:uh:  dropped off some stuff at the chrome shop, this weekend im gonna cut the panels and wait for Frankie to come back to me :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 7 2007, 10:59 AM~8739001
> *:uh:
> *


picsof the 61


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 02:51 PM~8739377
> *picsof the 61
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that looks good Pitbull looks sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

you ain't down to put a kit......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 01:17 PM~8739985
> *you ain't down to put a kit......
> *


not right. got other stuff to do before i spend on a kit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 02:07 PM~8740301
> *not right. got other stuff to do before i spend on a kit.
> *


then why you texting errone?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

GOOD SHIT.............


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 12:51 PM~8739377
> *picsof the 61
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8741713
> *then why you texting errone?? :uh:  :uh:
> *


i thought u were a girl, i have u saved in my phone under brandi. my bad. you know how it is.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 09:09 PM~8741713
> *then why you texting errone?? :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 7 2007, 09:13 PM~8741734
> *i thought u were a girl, i have u saved in my phone under brandi. my bad. you know how it is.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2007, 05:56 PM~8693210
> *here u go seth.  still need to get some things chromed and make the false floor and wall
> 
> 
> ...





nice!!!!! :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendID=67372988

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

change of plans.










sold the setup,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 9 2007, 07:28 PM~8752302
> *change of plans.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Had to laugh


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=1305918


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 1 2007, 03:56 PM~8693210
> *here u go seth.  still need to get some things chromed and make the false floor and wall
> 
> 
> ...


ugly ass batteries. 
:uh:
:uh:
:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

word?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

those some ugly returns. cause you my homie i'll take em off your hands for $10


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

64 looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 13 2007, 10:21 AM~8782128
> *word?
> *


word to dez nuts


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 09:37 PM~8734848
> *I found that continential kit you are looking for. . . .  The homie says he will part with on a reasonable offer, but his car is not for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


I hate those kits! The 2 bar bumper style looks MUUUUUUUCH better!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 fully extended


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:

that fuckin thing.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gettin closer...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

closer...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 22 2007, 05:58 PM~8848581
> *closer...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WHERES THE PICS FROM TODAY?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt save it, post it up...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i only took 1 pic today...patterns are gone....and white trim inserts are painted to match the car...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Stupid question but did you repaint or remove the patterns?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2007, 08:18 PM~8854236
> *i didnt save it, post it up...
> *


OK

*BITCH IM RIDIN WHITE ON CHROME*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 23 2007, 05:25 PM~8854279
> *Stupid question but did you repaint or remove the patterns?
> *


scuff with 400, reprayed and reclear.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2007, 08:22 PM~8854261
> *i only took 1 pic today...patterns are gone....and white trim inserts are painted to match the car...
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DOES THE CENTER & BOTTOM PORTION OF THE CAR LOOK DARKER BLUE THAN THE TOP PORTION? 

HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF A COLOR SCANNER BEFORE? 

BUT THEN AGAIN THIS IS A MEDIOCORE VEHICLE.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Clack clack, hot hand in the dice game. who want in.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 23 2007, 09:29 PM~8854745
> *Clack clack, hot hand in the dice game. who want in.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 23 2007, 05:45 PM~8854412
> *WHY DOES THE CENTER & BOTTOM PORTION OF THE CAR LOOK DARKER BLUE THAN THE TOP PORTION?
> 
> 
> *


cuz its a fade job :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 23 2007, 08:28 PM~8855080
> *cuz its a fade job  :uh:
> *


AND ON THE OTHER SIDE YOU GOT BRAIDS...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Sep 23 2007, 10:28 PM~8855080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That should attract UFO's when da top's down. Crop circles on da dome


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 24 2007, 12:22 PM~8858461
> *That should attract UFO's when da top's down. Crop circles on da dome
> *


I thought it was the inside of an orange :dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2007, 11:28 AM~8858843
> *I thought it was the inside of an orange :dunno:
> *


WERD.....that shit is juicy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 24 2007, 02:48 PM~8859367
> *WERD.....that shit is juicy
> *


THIS SHIT IS TIGHT!

NICE SCORE MEDIOCRE MAN!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2007, 11:28 AM~8858843
> *I thought it was the inside of an orange :dunno:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 25 2007, 08:42 PM~8869310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2007, 06:27 PM~8869205
> *THIS SHIT IS TIGHT!
> 
> NICE SCORE MEDIOCRE MAN!
> ...


that shit come off a conversion van :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Thumbs up for Neon!!


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice project


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

damn your imp is coming along nicely, can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

did you get the hood woman yet


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 25 2007, 06:27 PM~8869205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i emailed my friend telling him i found him a kit and he was all happy till he seen the pic
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


looking good lone star


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 12:37 PM~8888513
> *did you get the hood woman yet
> *


YOU KNOW KEN ONLY ROLLS CHROME GRILLE & WOMAN.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 28 2007, 12:11 PM~8889616
> *YOU KNOW KEN ONLY ROLLS CHROME GRILLE & WOMAN.
> *


the grill in the front, trunk steady hummin, i fell in love with my chrome plated woman


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2007, 11:01 PM~8892324
> *the grill in the front, trunk steady hummin, i fell in love with my chrome plated woman
> 
> *


Chump wit a _Pesco_, so let's _go_, these ****** play you like G.I. Joe and you'll be _Destro_.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 28 2007, 09:01 PM~8892324
> *the grill in the front, trunk steady hummin, i fell in love with my chrome plated woman
> 
> *


lets get that dice game started so I can come up on yo grip right quik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f671ZhlQmYw


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

KENNY GONNA CHROME THAT BITCH OUT WITH ALL NOS ACCESSORIES AND OPTIONS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 11:35 PM~8892993
> *KENNY GONNA CHROME THAT BITCH OUT WITH ALL NOS ACCESSORIES AND OPTIONS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 01:35 AM~8892993
> *KENNY GONNA CHROME THAT BITCH OUT WITH ALL NOS ACCESSORIES AND OPTIONS
> 
> 
> ...


HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY MAN! THAT BITCH IS OUTTA SIGHT!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2007, 10:35 PM~8892993
> *KENNY GONNA CHROME THAT BITCH OUT WITH ALL NOS ACCESSORIES AND OPTIONS
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 29 2007, 09:29 AM~8894490
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 05:12 PM~8895653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 04:12 PM~8895653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fool reminded me of who? mike jones


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

MY KENWOOD BE _BANGIN'_, THEY SEE ME _SWANGIN'_, THE ICE GRILLE BE _HANGIN'_ . . . .

THE CANDY PAINT IS HARD TO THE _CORE_, THE HATERZ ALWAYS WANT _MORE_, I KEEP THEM DOORS OPEN LONGER THEN A 7-11 _STORE_. . . . . . . . . YOU SEE MY TRUNK, YOU SEE THE CHROME, THEY SHELVES & _RACKS_, BEST WATCH YOUR _BACKS_, BEFORE YOU GET HIT BY THE *HARRY NUTSAX*. 

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GIMME SUMMA DAT PURPLE DRANK


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 09:03 PM~8910358
> *GIMME SUMMA DAT PURPLE DRANK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2007, 09:00 PM~8910327
> *MY KENWOOD BE BANGIN', THEY SEE ME SWANGIN', THE ICE GRILLE BE HANGIN' . . . .
> 
> THE CANDY PAINT IS HARD TO THE CORE, THE HATERZ ALWAYS WANT MORE, I KEEP THEM DOORS OPEN LONGER THEN A 7-11 STORE. . . . . . . . .  YOU SEE MY TRUNK, YOU SEE THE CHROME, THEY SHELVES & RACKS, BEST WATCH YOUR BACKS, BEFORE YOU GET HIT BY THE HARRY NUTSAX.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 1 2007, 07:00 PM~8910327
> *MY KENWOOD BE BANGIN', THEY SEE ME SWANGIN', THE ICE GRILLE BE HANGIN' . . . .
> 
> THE CANDY PAINT IS HARD TO THE CORE, THE HATERZ ALWAYS WANT MORE, I KEEP THEM DOORS OPEN LONGER THEN A 7-11 STORE. . . . . . . . .  YOU SEE MY TRUNK, YOU SEE THE CHROME, THEY SHELVES & RACKS, BEST WATCH YOUR BACKS, BEFORE YOU GET HIT BY THE HARRY NUTSAX.
> ...


AAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHA

:roflmao: :roflmao:

Harry Nutsax done dropped the Neon on the Dome......


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 2 2007, 10:55 AM~8914531
> *AAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHA
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


wahahahaha nutsaxowned


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2007, 12:33 PM~8946902
> *:uh:
> *


FEEL BETTER K-DUB.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 7 2007, 10:19 AM~8947059
> *FEEL BETTER K-DUB.
> *


ill feel better when my interior is done. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 7 2007, 01:38 PM~8947123
> *ill feel better when my interior is done.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm feeling blue like that vinyl.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Put some Glo into it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gonna get buffed this weekend finally...hopefully..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

little work done today. homie came and buffed the sides of the car, i put the trim back on, put the ds on, and started on the install of the setup... :biggrin: 


no more patterns...no offense to the previous owner :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Hot shit, like taco bell digested. :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Any plans for asphalt removal?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 03:56 PM~8993628
> *Any plans for asphalt removal?
> *


u lost me


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

He likes the trunk asthetics


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Oct 13 2007, 06:59 PM~8993639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, sorta, um, not really.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Grey splatter.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 07:47 PM~8994401
> *Grey splatter.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks herringtastic


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 03:42 PM~8993571
> *little work done today. homie came and buffed the sides of the car, i put the trim back on, put the ds on, and started on the install of the setup... :biggrin:
> no more patterns...no offense to the previous owner  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Pitbull :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 13 2007, 09:58 PM~8994458
> *That looks herringtastic
> *


Thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 06:44 PM~8994385
> *funk in that trunk, like splatter.
> Well, sorta, um, not really.
> *


its gonna be paneled off...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 01:40 PM~8997282
> *its gonna be paneled off...
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice spotlights


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 14 2007, 03:30 PM~8998602
> *nice spotlights
> :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 13 2007, 07:58 PM~8994458
> *That looks herringtastic
> *


THERES THAT WORD AGAIN :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 15 2007, 01:57 AM~9002246
> *THERES THAT WORD AGAIN  :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

herringtastic


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

get down on that 60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 10:38 AM~9004831
> *get down on that 60
> *


duno mayne.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

LV60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 12:08 PM~9005639
> *LV60
> *


 :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 14 2007, 02:50 PM~8997821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That sucker is nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 15 2007, 05:52 PM~9006881
> *That sucker is nice
> *


thanx bro


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 04:24 PM~9007070
> *thanx bro
> *


Needs some of this though


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 15 2007, 08:07 PM~9007967
> *Needs some of this though
> 
> 
> ...


My driveway is shit, I need new asphalt. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

set up looking lovely..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

CALL BANK REPO AUTO TODAY, TO GET YOUR 60 ON IT'S WAY!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 16 2007, 10:55 AM~9013630
> *My driveway is shit, I need new asphalt.  :biggrin:
> *


I meant the custom Rhino lining fool...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2007, 09:56 AM~9013640
> *set up looking lovely..
> *


hopefullyi get them panels cut out this weekend. and get the car lifted...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 16 2007, 02:55 PM~9014624
> *I meant the custom Rhino lining fool...... :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

car is lifted by the switch now. finally.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 10:58 AM~9050252
> *car is lifted by the switch now.  finally.
> *


 PICS OR IT'S NOT HAPPENIN...........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 21 2007, 09:06 AM~9050280
> *PICS OR IT'S NOT HAPPENIN...........
> *


ill put up a pic later i have to clean up the wiring etc. looks like spaghetti in the trunk right now


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 12:13 PM~9050300
> *ill put up a pic later i have to clean up the wiring etc. looks like spaghetti in the trunk right now
> *


Nevermind then.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Oct 21 2007, 09:06 AM~9050280
> *PICS OR IT'S NOT HAPPENIN...........
> *


got it cleaned up still need to make the panel for the floor and wall...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 06:23 PM~9052168
> *got it cleaned up still need to make the panel for the floor and wall...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 21 2007, 04:23 PM~9052168
> *got it cleaned up still need to make the panel for the floor and wall...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

pitbulll n da trunk


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

thats a nice clean set up right there


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 13 2007, 03:42 PM~8993571
> *little work done today. homie came and buffed the sides of the car, i put the trim back on, put the ds on, and started on the install of the setup... :biggrin:
> no more patterns...no offense to the previous owner  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



none taken :biggrin: I just needed something to change it up a lil and im into the patterns


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Is the interior white? Is the top the only piece white?.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nevermind, I went back and saw you have white herringgutz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2007, 01:58 PM~9058408
> *Nevermind, I went back and saw you have white herringgutz
> *


not for long. its at the interior shop now. and im gonna go look at some canvas material for the top. tomoro. glass back window too :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 05:39 PM~9059572
> *not for long. its at the interior shop now. and im gonna go look at some canvas material for the top. tomoro. glass back window too  :biggrin:
> *


Black inside?

Where do you get the top made at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 22 2007, 04:43 PM~9059596
> *Black inside?
> 
> Where do you get the top made at?
> *


BLUE INSIDES, BLUE CANVAS TOP. THE TOPS COME ALREADY MADE, JUST HAVE TO GET SOMEOEN TO PUT IT ON...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 22 2007, 01:48 PM~9058340
> *none taken :biggrin:  I just needed something to change it up a lil and im into the patterns
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE, AND WORK ON THAT 63 YET? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I FELL IN LOVE WITH MY CHROME PLATED WOMAN.









:uh:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2007, 08:01 PM~9060392
> *I FELL IN LOVE WITH MY CHROME PLATED WOMAN.
> 
> 
> ...


THE SAD THING IS THAT FRONT END IS ON A MONTE CARLO......... :twak:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 22 2007, 05:17 PM~9059923
> *WHATS UP HOMIE, AND WORK ON THAT 63 YET?  :0
> *



Just got back from a 7 day cruise so I am going to get started on it this weekend. I have pretty much everything for it just need to get it painted first.

Ready to put that BIG I plaque in the back :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 23 2007, 05:24 AM~9063692
> *Just got back from a 7 day cruise so I am going to get started on it this weekend.  I have pretty much everything for it just need to get it painted first.
> 
> Ready to put that BIG I plaque in the back :biggrin:
> *














did u see the new LRM. the car came out for houston show coverage


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 24 2007, 07:35 AM~8857499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them look like them lolipops you find at disney world


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 22 2007, 06:01 PM~9060392
> *I FELL IN LOVE WITH MY CHROME PLATED WOMAN.
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone have a full pic of this Monte i know i probably really don't want to see it but just curious


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man its looking like how I wanted to do mine.looks great bro heres a pic of mine all abandoned until my paper is right.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 23 2007, 10:30 AM~9065181
> *man its looking like how I wanted to do mine.looks great bro heres a pic of mine all abandoned until my paper is right.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, twins. the coupe and big brother SS :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 8 2005, 08:30 PM~2825840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't the engine go in the other end?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 09:16 AM~9072360
> *Doesn't the engine go in the other end?
> *


lol. no lift so i work with what i got to get the job done :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Fuck it, Corvair flair to that beeyotch


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 24 2007, 04:12 PM~9074156
> *Fuck it, Corvair flair to that beeyotch
> *


Monza herring style minnow!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 24 2007, 03:07 PM~9075108
> *Monza herring style minnow!
> *


awwwwready


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2007, 08:02 AM~9064103
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ive heard about it but havent seen it yet. I heard its a good size pic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Oct 25 2007, 10:08 AM~9081004
> *Ive heard about it but havent seen it yet.  I heard its a good size pic
> *


yea its a nice size, not quite half a page. havent bought LRM in over a year but went ahead and got this issue..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2007, 01:37 PM~9081179
> *yea its a nice size, not quite half a page.  havent bought LRM in over a year but went ahead and got this issue..
> *


What happened? Did TLM scare you away from buying any other publication? :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 23 2007, 11:21 AM~9065117
> *does anyone have a full pic of this Monte i know i probably really don't want to see it but just curious
> *


i used to


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 25 2007, 11:37 AM~9081179
> *yea its a nice size, not quite half a page.  havent bought LRM in over a year but went ahead and got this issue..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 1 2007, 01:10 PM~9131790
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the panels back, trunk is done :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 09:59 AM~9138496
> *got the panels back, trunk is done  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trunk is done. it aint all that but i can say i did everything myself cept the paint, sic713 did that. and my other homie cut out the pump plates.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 01:12 PM~9138986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the rest of the panels? Whats up with the bulkhead fittings, Where they at?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 2 2007, 10:53 AM~9139268
> *Where are the rest of the panels? Whats up with the bulkhead fittings, Where they at?
> *


the rest of the panels are still at homedepot :biggrin: 

bulk head those will come when the hardlines come, after interior and top.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 01:57 PM~9139309
> *the rest of the panels are still at homedepot  :biggrin:
> 
> bulk head those will come when the hardlines come, after interior and top.
> *


O ok. Nice progress.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks nice man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think i been convinced to redo the wall panel :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u suck...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 2 2007, 05:58 PM~9142447
> *u suck...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 06:58 PM~9142439
> *i think i been convinced to redo the wall panel :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Peer pressure is a bitch


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 2 2007, 06:12 PM~9142546
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Peer pressure is a bitch
> *


i think im gonna re do it like the white 64 i had, any suggestions.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 05:58 PM~9142439
> *i think i been convinced to redo the wall panel :uh:
> *


yep.... mnake the back longer ... just shows too much..
i still got plently of paint left over


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 07:16 PM~9142589
> *i think im gonna re do it like the white 64 i had, any suggestions.
> *


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 05:58 PM~9142439
> *i think i been convinced to redo the wall panel :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 08:58 PM~9142439
> *i think i been convinced to redo the wall panel :uh:
> *


  Exactly like the hardtop, but base/clear.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

set up looks good ken.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 2 2007, 08:58 PM~9142439
> *i think i been convinced to redo the wall panel :uh:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Cant wait to see them new pics. ttt for a good seller!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You going to make the trunk like that of a sixty one?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 8 2007, 12:36 PM~9183826
> *You going to make the trunk like that of a sixty one?
> *


ripped out the panels, gonna see what i can come up with this weekend.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

before the makover....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt for my buddie!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 9 2007, 04:18 PM~9192950
> *before the makover....
> 
> 
> ...



quit it dammitt


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 03:34 PM~9184638
> *ripped out the panels, gonna see what i can come up with this weekend.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 10 2007, 03:53 PM~9198967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 10 2007, 07:24 PM~9199927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big improvement homie. thanks to master carpenter texas gold for the help :biggrin: 










:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Nov 10 2007, 08:24 PM~9199927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold+Nov 10 2007, 09:24 PM~9199927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i can go to home depot myself, thanks anyway :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 10 2007, 11:08 PM~9200856
> *i can go to home depot myself, thanks anyway  :uh:
> 
> 
> *


if you could you would.....but you would need to be lifted first (in slow terms "have hydraulics" ) :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Jason. . . . . . .


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 8 2007, 02:34 PM~9184638
> *ripped out the panels, gonna see what i can come up with this weekend.
> *


:uh:
now i gotta make this wood look pretty..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

rub the wood


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 12 2007, 11:03 AM~9209742
> *rub the wood
> *


i just glossed the wood..
all done.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks a lot better


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 12 2007, 12:58 PM~9210144
> *i just glossed the wood..
> all done.
> *


ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2007, 09:09 AM~9217486
> *ttt
> *


picked it up last nite, looks good :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 13 2007, 10:37 AM~9217627
> *picked it up last nite, looks good  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: pics


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2007, 12:34 PM~9217958
> *:uh: pics
> *


just got word from the bird, that Ken might be rolling 14s :around:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 13 2007, 03:12 PM~9219158
> *just got word from the bird, that Ken might be rolling 14s :around:
> *


Dayniths


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 13 2007, 10:37 AM~9217627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  PICS!!!.........lazy ass :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 14 2007, 09:02 AM~9225284
> * PICS!!!.........lazy ass :biggrin:
> *


finally put it back together....


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 12:11 PM~9234021
> *finally put it back together....
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You got the Pittbbulllls in da trunk


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 15 2007, 11:11 AM~9234021
> *finally put it back together....
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 15 2007, 02:12 PM~9234857
> *You got King Kong in da trunk
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

All ive been herring about is this top and interior! I dont see shit! :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 12 2007, 04:47 PM~9210835
> *looks a lot better
> *


Imma have to cop me one of these jointz


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 13 2007, 04:20 PM~9219214
> *Dayniths
> *


nuttin but top o line shyt fo KenStar!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Where's the zolatone?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 15 2007, 06:05 PM~9236967
> *Imma have to cop me one of these jointz
> *


what is with you and that saying?LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

this car done yet?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 16 2007, 05:31 PM~9243942
> *what is with you and that saying?LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Nov 16 2007, 04:33 PM~9243955
> *this car done yet?
> *


SHOULD BE DONE IN FOR ME AROUND FEB 08.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 05:03 PM~9244178
> *SHOULD BE DONE IN FOR ME AROUND FEB 08.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Nov 16 2007, 07:31 PM~9243942
> *what is with you and that saying?LOL
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

2 girls 1 cup


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 16 2007, 06:03 PM~9244178
> *SHOULD BE DONE IN FOR ME AROUND FEB 08.
> *


pics of it finished in 08 today or it didnt happen yet


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 2 2007, 10:12 AM~9138986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


much better


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 16 2007, 06:55 PM~9244836
> *2 girls 1 cup
> *


fargin foul


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Trunk is getting there but I hear it is getting torn apart for a 3rd time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 17 2007, 11:18 PM~9251217
> *Trunk is getting there but I hear it is getting torn apart for a 3rd time.
> *


uh no


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more progress tonite...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2007, 08:04 PM~9393493
> *more progress tonite...
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Dec 6 2007, 09:06 PM~9393515
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


pics next week :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 7 2007, 12:04 AM~9393493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told you should of dumped that car. :uh: You ol' stubborn mediocre ass.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 8 2007, 08:34 AM~9403341
> *I told you should of dumped that car.  :uh:  You ol' stubborn mediocre ass.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2007, 12:17 PM~9403536
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 6 2007, 09:04 PM~9393493
> *more progress tonite...
> *


*IM WAITING !! *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 8 2007, 08:32 PM~9406678
> *IM WAITING !!
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i got a extra crate for the passanger.... i can paint it to match the car..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:02 AM~9417235
> *i got a extra crate for the passanger.... i can paint it to match the car..
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 10 2007, 10:02 AM~9417235
> *i got a extra crate for the passanger.... i can paint it to match the car..
> *


is it the one you use for the el camino?? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Dec 10 2007, 07:25 PM~9421451
> *is it the one you use for the el camino?? :biggrin:
> *


i got me some seats..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the car back tonite, gettin closer... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

:uh: all these pages and car still not done


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2007, 11:34 PM~9449109
> *got the car back tonite, gettin closer... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Dec 13 2007, 08:40 PM~9449157
> *:uh: all these pages and car still not done
> *


hey i drove my car down the street today, can you say the same.... :uh: 







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 13 2007, 10:01 PM~9449358
> *hey i drove my car down the street today, can you say the same.... :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

big progess went down tonite....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 08:45 AM~9458427
> *big progess went down tonite....
> *


What happened? Did you fart on the new upholstery or something? :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 15 2007, 07:52 AM~9458608
> *What happened?  Did you fart on the new upholstery or something?  :uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

here some updated pics. got the rear narrowed and wishbone'd. and the returns have been hardlined something simple. car is dirty as fuck in the pics and the skirts are just hangin on.....

12s in the back so it locks up and lays out but still driveable... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the interior back. its a custom vinyl color, with hardtop inserts and tweed on the seats. covered the arm rest in the insert material just to be different. still need to order new carpet, then its off to canvas top treatment dash pad, and final assembly of the interior....individuals tx ryder did the interior out of san antonio texas, individiuals c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the rest of the panels, got some insert left over for maybe some trunk panels...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

also got a new top boot. and picked up these dayton knock offs.... :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

looking good...can't wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 01:50 PM~9459495
> *the rest of the panels, got some insert left over for maybe some trunk panels...
> 
> 
> ...


have speakers just like those.. least i think, i better check my inventory.. :scrutinize:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

lookin good bro...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Once again! Kenneth busts out with a Mack truck control arm on his rear axle. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 15 2007, 01:34 PM~9459979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with loneballs


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 15 2007, 03:34 PM~9459979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


but it's on fluid..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 15 2007, 04:42 PM~9460036
> *with loneballs
> *


haha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 15 2007, 04:48 PM~9460068
> *but it's on fluid..
> *


Start loading the brief case, this one is about finished. Mr. Mediocre has another piece of cloth he wants. :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

that interior looks great


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 15 2007, 01:09 PM~9459872
> *have speakers just like those..  least i think, i better check my inventory..  :scrutinize:
> *



Lmfao :uh: :biggrin: 

Sorry, I found that extremely funny!

Absolutely amazing 64 SS. My dream car...........If you dont mind, I'm going to come pick it up now. :twak: :roflmao:

J/K
David


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

test fitted the boot today, and put the weather strip on the skirts. not much progress.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fuck yo couch *****


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

what up


----------



## Wog Boy (Mar 16, 2007)

that interior looks nice


----------



## BennyHill (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2007, 08:07 PM~9466958
> *fuck yo couch *****
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

i had some leather set back for ya kenny boy..........just kidding. shit looks tight bro, can't wait to see it all put back together! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 17 2007, 09:57 AM~9468404
> *i had some leather set back for ya kenny boy..........just kidding.  shit looks tight bro, can't wait to see it all put back together!    :thumbsup:
> *


He's got that Natuzzi all up in the living room, he was about to lay it all out in the rag.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers+Dec 17 2007, 06:57 AM~9468404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

square business


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2007, 04:06 PM~9470340
> *square business.. .. .. .. ..
> *


is chump change.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Too bad it got away...... $3500.00


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2007, 03:00 PM~9470596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2007, 02:00 PM~9470596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna happen one day, soon.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2007, 05:28 PM~9470735
> *:0
> *


The top was working with the flick of a switch.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 05:46 PM~9470803
> *its gonna happen one day, soon.....
> *


Errbody is talking, Richmond Ave. is about to get shut down when this fool pulls up stuntin' in a rag fin, mediocre style. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

looks like your guy did a good job on it. i think the armrest are tight!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 17 2007, 07:51 PM~9471478
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2007, 02:00 PM~9470596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh thas nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 18 2007, 10:15 AM~9475634
> *looks like your guy did a good job on it.    i think the armrest are tight!
> *


Nate D-O double G, Hit me up brother, I need some 411 on some hides.


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 18 2007, 06:17 PM~9478779
> *Nate D-O double G, Hit me up brother, I need some 411 on some hides.
> *




what you need homie?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


went to 3 interior shops today to find a color and they all had the same color chart. im thinking going lighter blue instead of darker blue. where do all these cars with custom colors get the tops from or what material are they made out of beucase the only thing im looking at now is stayfast and i really want a soft top. not stayfast...... :uh: :uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 17 2007, 06:38 PM~9471405
> *Errbody is talking, Richmond Ave. is about to get shut down when this fool pulls up stuntin' in a rag fin, mediocre style.  :0
> *



man richmond ave done been shut down you can hear the crickets on that street mayne...mediocre crickets that is.......

and kenny, you know who can get that material for you.........


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE......I'D HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THE LIGHTER BLUE TOP..  ......FK IT...PAINT THE CAR TO MATCH THE BOOT OR INTERIOR....BITCH WOULD LOOK CLEAN BABY BLUE.... :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Dec 18 2007, 10:39 PM~9481674
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE......I'D HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU ON THE LIGHTER BLUE TOP..  ......FK IT...PAINT THE CAR TO MATCH THE BOOT OR INTERIOR....BITCH WOULD LOOK CLEAN BABY BLUE.... :0
> *


powder blue....like the dayton eagles...theres one from san jose on here....bad.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 18 2007, 11:27 PM~9481024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo ken that place in less than 2 mile from me... cool people there.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 19 2007, 12:10 AM~9481907
> *yo ken that place in less than 2 mile from me... cool people there.... :biggrin:
> *


the 41st side of queens


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah the babyblue top would set it off.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 19 2007, 06:23 AM~9482899
> *yeah the babyblue top would set it off.
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

* where do all these cars with custom colors get the tops from or what material are they made out of .............................*

http://www.sunbrella.com/FabricShowRoom.ht...gu=en®ion=1&

go to marine exterior

big secret reveiled


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 19 2007, 07:04 AM~9483007
> *  where do all these cars with custom colors get the tops from or what material are they made out of .............................
> 
> http://www.sunbrella.com/FabricShowRoom.ht...gu=en®ion=1&
> ...


dude is supposed to be calling me back about sunbrella material. absolutely no warranty on material or installation. pay up front. i dont know about that. might look good for a couple months then start to sag or stretch...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 19 2007, 06:23 AM~9482899
> *yeah the babyblue top would set it off.
> *


1357 it is....just ordered :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 07:06 AM~9483016
> *dude is supposed to be calling me back about sunbrella material. absolutely no warranty on material or installation. pay up front.  i dont know about that. might look good for a couple months then start to sag or stretch...
> *




true , mainly just used on show only rides. wont work for us


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 19 2007, 07:59 AM~9483194
> *true , mainly just used on show only rides. wont work for us
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 08:06 AM~9483016
> *dude is supposed to be calling me back about sunbrella material. absolutely no warranty on material or installation. pay up front.  i dont know about that. might look good for a couple months then start to sag or stretch...
> *


quite a few people use sunbrella with no problems. Boats use it and they are in the worst weather. Im probably going with unbrella on mine but I cant fuck with vinyl. all them wrinkles when its cold outside looks booty to me. :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 09:50 AM~9483161
> *1357 it is....just ordered  :biggrin:
> *


baby blue? :barf:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 19 2007, 10:37 AM~9484028
> *baby blue?  :barf:
> *


im gonna keep it now...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 19 2007, 12:57 PM~9483803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

today i ripped out the dash pad core i dont like dash pads and this dash is nice and painted, what a shame  ..and all the old speaker wires n shit. then i couldnt resist mocking up some interior pieces, just mocked up....cant really do shit til the carpet comes in tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

mocked up...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks real good man


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 19 2007, 05:48 PM~9487091
> *looks real good man
> *


thanks homie. should be driving down the street in less than a month :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 07:49 PM~9487103
> *thanks homie. should be driving down the street in less than a month  :biggrin:
> *



:0 




:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 08:50 AM~9483161
> *1357 it is....just ordered  :biggrin:
> *


Damn...

canvas?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 19 2007, 07:05 PM~9487809
> *Damn...
> 
> canvas?
> *


no...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 08:07 PM~9487822
> *no...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 05:49 PM~9487103
> *thanks homie. should be driving down the street in less than a month  :biggrin:
> *


awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 10:07 PM~9487822
> *no...
> *


sucka


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 12:39 PM~9484036
> *im gonna keep it now...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 08:07 PM~9487822
> *no...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 06:49 PM~9487103
> *thanks homie. should be driving down the street in less than a month  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

no carpet?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 20 2007, 09:06 AM~9491398
> *no carpet?
> *


He going for indoor/outdoor......Triple OG


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 20 2007, 08:06 AM~9491398
> *no carpet?
> *


came home today to nothing on the doorstep. shit better be here tomoro so i can put it in this weekend i paid for 3 day shipping on this just so i can install this weekend :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

did u fill those dash pad holes?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 20 2007, 05:31 PM~9495144
> *did u fill those dash pad holes?
> *


no i dropped the dash pad off tonite, same material as everything else.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2007, 06:21 PM~9494526
> *came home today to nothing on the doorstep.  shit better be here tomoro so i can put it in this weekend i paid for 3 day shipping on this just so i can install this weekend  :angry:
> *


Mr. Impatient...I think you have a bit of female in you..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2007, 06:21 PM~9494526
> *came home today to nothing on the doorstep.  shit better be here tomoro so i can put it in this weekend i paid for 3 day shipping on this just so i can install this weekend  :angry:
> *




I feel you pain homie I order shit to just for the weekend and it shows up on a monday :angry: :angry:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 20 2007, 05:21 PM~9494526
> *came home today to nothing on the doorstep.  shit better be here tomoro so i can put it in this weekend i paid for 3 day shipping on this just so i can install this weekend  :angry:
> *


UPS owned :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Dec 21 2007, 09:21 AM~9500635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually it came around 7p last nite :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 03:52 PM~9503401
> *
> 
> actually it came around 7p last nite  :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh so you'll be busy this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 21 2007, 04:19 PM~9503604
> *ohhhh so you'll be busy this weekend :biggrin:
> *


got started tonite...










got the back half done...










cd player install tomoro or sunday, and finish up the interior....minus the dash pad and visors ( :uh: )












its gettin there :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 09:00 PM~9505380
> *got started tonite...
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks hella good. I remeber seeing the car before at the locoal car shows here and it was a nice car but the tuches you are doing to it are a lot better!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 21 2007, 09:10 PM~9505425
> *damn looks hella good. I remeber seeing the car before at the locoal car shows here and it was a nice car but the tuches you are doing to it are a lot better!
> *


thanks homie. it was a clean start. solid and runs good. i just changed it up a lil bit. to my taste and gonna have it looking real similar to the silver one i had....cept blue :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 21 2007, 09:13 PM~9505449
> *thanks homie. it was a clean start. solid and runs good. i just changed it up a lil bit. to my taste and gonna have it looking real similar to the silver one i had....cept blue  :biggrin:
> *


hey your silver one was the shit! I'm sure this one will be the same when your done. I really like the inserts on the seats, kinda gives it a very nice contrast with the main blue


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 21 2007, 10:13 PM~9505449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its aight :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Dec 21 2007, 09:21 PM~9505505
> *hey your silver one was the shit! I'm sure this one will be the same when your done. I really like the inserts on the seats, kinda gives it a very nice contrast with the main blue
> *


its the original pattern for 64 hardtop...got the material from cars1


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

took cars 1 almost 4 damn months to make my interior :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 21 2007, 10:16 PM~9505931
> *took cars 1 almost 4 damn months to make my interior :uh:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

nice impala bro


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

lovin the new interior are you going to leave the dash pad off? I never understood why someone would go through the trouble of painting a dash then cover it with a pad


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2007, 01:16 AM~9506685
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 01:59 AM~9507002
> *lovin the new interior are you going to leave the dash pad off? I never understood why someone would go through the trouble of painting a dash then cover it with a pad
> *


 :werd:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

the color is setting it off!!!!! :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 12:59 AM~9507002
> *lovin the new interior are you going to leave the dash pad off? I never understood why someone would go through the trouble of painting a dash then cover it with a pad
> *


im gonna go ahead and use the dash pad. gonna cover it in the same vinyl as the seats...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

looking good lonestar


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ken wood


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 01:35 PM~9509088
> *ken wood
> *


picked up a pioneer today..gonna pull a later nighter and finish up after our company christmas dinner :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2007, 04:42 PM~9509127
> *picked up a pioneer today..gonna pull a later nighter and finish up after our company christmas dinner  :uh:
> *


Hey, handle your square business first!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2007, 12:16 AM~9506685
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *



It's at the garage where my car is on the other side of town..i'll get some when i go back.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2007, 05:06 PM~9510059
> *It's at the garage where my car is on the other side of town..i'll get some when i go back.
> *


post the fu**ing pics already! :uh:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 22 2007, 02:59 AM~9507002
> *lovin the new interior are you going to leave the dash pad off? I never understood why someone would go through the trouble of painting a dash then cover it with a pad*



gives more detail to me when you pull everything apart, paint it fully, and the reassemble


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 22 2007, 05:14 PM~9510089
> *post the fu**ing pics already!  :uh:
> *


no


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn the interior looks propper now :0 Looks like a whole new car. Can't wait to see it with the top


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2007, 05:42 PM~9510206
> *no
> *


killin' me, smalls :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 22 2007, 06:47 PM~9510487
> *killin' me, smalls  :angry:
> *


 you already seen it foo... :uh:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 22 2007, 06:57 PM~9510568
> *you already seen it foo... :uh:
> *


i know, sucka!

hey, do i need to bring anything this evening? anything you can think of?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 22 2007, 05:59 PM~9510590
> *i know, sucka!
> 
> hey, do i need to bring anything this evening? anything you can think of?
> *



YOU GUYS ON A DATE :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midway40_@Dec 22 2007, 06:59 PM~9510590
> *i know, sucka!
> 
> hey, do i need to bring anything this evening? anything you can think of?
> *



you favorite rod stewart CD! j/k...

naw, we got it covered unless you wanna bring some drinks, soda, cake or whatever?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

get outta my convo, alex! :angry: 

you'll get your date later, bish! :biggrin: 

alright, i'll grab a little sump'n-sump'n on the way out. dont wanna show up empty handed.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

coo....

go sand yo' a arms alex!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 22 2007, 06:06 PM~9510055
> *Hey, handle your square business first!
> *


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

sixfo , when we ridin :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Dec 22 2007, 09:59 PM~9511589
> *sixfo , when we ridin  :biggrin:
> *


re ran the groud to under the seat and put in my cd player got from slim,, matching display :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

finshed up the interior, just waiting on the dash pad to come back this week , and the sun visors seem to have took the bus to china instead of houston... :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

almost ready to ride again :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 09:42 PM~9517176
> *almost ready to ride again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice color.thats wht I am going with when I start on mine


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oops I see I already said that in nov LOL.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 23 2007, 07:44 PM~9517189
> *nice color.thats wht I am going with when I start on mine
> *


thanks homie i got the paint code if u want, its a dupont.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Filthy


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 09:55 PM~9517288
> *thanks homie i got the paint code if u want, its a dupont.
> *


 :biggrin: yea bro thats a nice color.I might do some light patterns on mine.something simple.pm me the code if you don't mind


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks good Kenneth. You know I am hating on that Pioneer unit in the dash. Why no Kenwood?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2007, 08:43 PM~9517593
> *Looks good Kenneth.  You know I am hating on that Pioneer unit in the dash. Why no Kenwood?
> *


i got tha muthafuckin pioneer in a trade namean


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 09:31 PM~9517097
> *finshed up the interior, just waiting on the dash pad to come back this week , and the sun visors seem to have took the bus to china instead of houston... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks very nice and clean


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 24 2007, 11:24 AM~9521118
> *looks very nice and clean
> *


*X2*


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

real clean!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2007, 08:31 PM~9517097
> *finshed up the interior, just waiting on the dash pad to come back this week , and the sun visors seem to have took the bus to china instead of houston... :uh:  :uh:
> 
> *



a bus cant go to china :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2007, 02:00 PM~9522192
> *a bus cant go to china  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 06:27 PM~9523431
> *:biggrin:
> *


But it is lookin good Ken Wood.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2007, 05:34 PM~9523462
> *But it is lookin good Ken Wood.
> *


good, trade me hell bent after u finish body work, straight across... :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 21 2007, 09:59 PM~9505836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can't wait to see, it looks sooooooooo much better then the way it was before


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 09:18 PM~9523719
> *good, trade me hell bent after u finish body work, straight across... :0
> *


I do believe you can get jack slapped for saying something as stupid as that. :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 25 2007, 07:42 AM~9526675
> *I do believe you can get jack slapped for saying something as stupid as that. :ugh:
> *


hey fuck you, and merry christmas you damn jew!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 10:43 AM~9526677
> *hey fuck you, and merry christmas you damn jew!!
> *


:roflmao: 
Happy Channukah Kenneth Woodsteinz
:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 25 2007, 07:46 AM~9526681
> *:roflmao:
> Happy Channukah Kenneth Woodsteinz
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 11:17 AM~9526736
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 FOTIE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 27 2007, 09:18 AM~9541375
> *:0  FOTIE
> *


so sup


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 27 2007, 06:23 PM~9543708
> *so sup
> *


 :biggrin: bring it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2007, 07:18 PM~9523719
> *good, trade me hell bent after u finish body work, straight across... :0
> *


 :uh: 

cut the malarkey


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looks nice............you want to sell the silver carpet back to me?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

Ken, lovin that interior,,,,very nice........get your new top yet?what color top u gettin?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 25 2007, 09:43 AM~9526677
> *hey fuck you, and merry christmas you damn jew!!
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 28 2007, 08:05 PM~9554597
> *looks nice............you want to sell the silver carpet back to me?
> *


i read the pm about it....once i had the carpet out of the car, it wasnt lookin as good as it did in the car, so i just threw it away...it was probably only worth like 20$. plus i couldnt get it back in the box


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Dec 28 2007, 09:44 PM~9555495
> *Ken, lovin that interior,,,,very nice........get your new top yet?what color top u gettin?
> *


it shipped out on the 27 should be here next week. its baby blue top....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 23 2007, 10:43 PM~9517593
> *Looks good Kenneth.  You know I am hating on that Pioneer unit in the dash. Why no Kenwood?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 02:23 AM~9556409
> *it shipped out on the 27 should be here next week. its baby blue top....
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 29 2007, 02:50 AM~9556910
> *:banghead:
> *


too bad i dont have any fuckin sun visors and top latches to latch my fuckin top up. :angry: :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 10:08 AM~9557328
> *too bad i dont have any  fuckin sun visors and top latches to latch my fuckin top up.  :angry:  :uh:
> *


***** it's a convertible..besides torrential hurricane like rainstorms I couldn't think of any reason the top need to be up anyway..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 29 2007, 10:02 AM~9557727
> ****** it's a convertible..besides torrential hurricane like rainstorms I couldn't think of any reason the top need to be up anyway..
> *


might as well build a chop top :uh:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 you bulid some clean ass rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that inter. combo is clean as fuck ..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 06:07 PM~9559586
> *thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...
> 
> 
> ...



very nice!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 05:07 PM~9559586
> *thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...
> 
> 
> ...


you actually washed it :0 :nicoderm: 


nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 04:07 PM~9559586
> *thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE MINI VAN !! * :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 29 2007, 09:12 PM~9561507
> *NICE MINI VAN !!   :biggrin:
> *


right now that mini van is paying the bills :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2007, 01:02 PM~9564951
> *right now that mini van is paying the bills  :biggrin:
> *


What, you been sucking dick in the back seat again?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

fresh and clean!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 05:07 PM~9559586
> *thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 30 2007, 11:05 AM~9564971
> *What, you been sucking dick in the back seat again?
> *


yea its a mobile skeet service :uh: :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

what are those tennaz' off of ? a '62?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2007, 04:13 PM~9566712
> *what are those tennaz' off of ? a '62?
> *


look like 61. i would change them out, but there are 2 holes drilled for each base. if i change it to 64, u will see one of the holes in the quarters, so i cant change them without repainting part of the quarter...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2007, 04:48 PM~9566929
> *look like 61.  i would change them out, but there are 2 holes drilled for each base. if i change it to 64, u will see one of the holes in the quarters, so i cant change them without repainting part of the quarter...
> *


Naw...keep them. The bases look better anyway. I have the same issue. They finished painting my car without removing that small 2nd hole. Now I have to use the same antennaz as you becuse of it...thats ok with me. I guess my car's prior owner used them too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 30 2007, 04:51 PM~9566954
> *Naw...keep them. The bases look better anyway. I have the same issue. They finished painting my car without removing that small 2nd hole. Now I have to use the same antennaz as you becuse of it...thats ok with me. I guess my car's prior owner used them too.
> *


they are OK. but i prefer the 64. its kinda like putting different script on the quarter other than the correct year. but im not about to paint the quarter over a hole that is the size of an eraser, if that. so they are staying.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

that shit is beutiful


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 30 2007, 12:12 AM~9561507
> *NICE MINI VAN !!   :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT WOODY'S WASH?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

let's get rid of them antenna bases and install the 64's. uffin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 30 2007, 06:00 PM~9567018
> *they are OK. but i prefer the 64. its kinda like putting different script on the quarter other than the correct year. but im not about to paint the quarter over a hole that is the size of an eraser, if that. so they are staying.
> *


spot paint em. 

i know someone that can do a perfect blend. not cheap but when perfection is a must....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 05:07 PM~9559586
> *thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...
> 
> 
> ...


that is some gangsta ass shit :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 





that stupid white mini van is fucking it up though :ugh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 31 2007, 12:26 AM~9570847
> *that is some gangsta ass shit  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> that stupid white mini van is fucking it up though :ugh:
> *


you havent heard, that stupid mini van fucks alot of shit up around here...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2007, 08:50 AM~9483161
> *1357 it is....just ordered  :biggrin:
> *


Explain why again you didn't get the Stayfast?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

motherfuckin Mo City looks tough...hey did Z Ro come down to see it?


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

if you take the antennas off I will by them back from you. I prefer that style over the 63-64


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 31 2007, 09:34 AM~9572263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill prolly leave them on there...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 29 2007, 05:07 PM~9559586
> *thanks. took the car out today first time in about 6 months...
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!...car looks beautiful homie...good work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

looks good man!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 31 2007, 05:01 PM~9575091
> *u mean canvas?
> mo city has 2 parts.....
> ill prolly leave them on there...
> *


Yea


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 1 2008, 01:58 PM~9580870
> *Yea
> *


couldnt find a matching color in canvas...mainly dark blues... i probably could have looked a little harder and found one..


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

car looks clean keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

more progress, got the dash pad back covered. getting the steering wheel painted as i type, and the top came in. had second thoughts about the baby blue, but after seeing it, i like it. sorry spanky. baby blue it is :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 05:15 PM~9599068
> *more progress, got the dash pad back covered. getting the steering wheel painted as i type, and the top came in.  had second thoughts about the baby blue, but after seeing it, i like it. sorry spanky. baby blue it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Baby blue top is good. Matches the seat inserts. You can always do little baby blue details here and there now too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2008, 06:37 PM~9599760
> *Baby blue top is good. Matches the seat inserts. You can always do little baby blue details here and there now too.
> *


thinking mild silver leaf, with some light blue stripes outlining...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:39 PM~9599773
> *thinking mild silver leaf, with some light blue stripes outlining...
> *


That can work. Don't over do it on the leafing though...some of these foo's can't afford nice patterns so they go ape shit on leafing and it looks likes crap.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:15 PM~9599068
> *more progress, got the dash pad back covered. getting the steering wheel painted as i type, and the top came in.  had second thoughts about the baby blue, but after seeing it, i like it. sorry spanky. baby blue it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the front rim is poking out :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2008, 06:57 PM~9599933
> *That can work. Don't over do it on the leafing though...some of these foo's can't afford nice patterns so they go ape shit on leafing and it looks likes crap.
> *


hell na. i would do 1 line somewhere in the middle of the trim... or between the trim and the pinstripe on the car.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fuck yo sterring wheel


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

'










grippin the plastic wheel


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

have to admit..the top looks good from the pic..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u even painted the crack on the wheel, good job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 08:08 PM~9600574
> *u even painted the crack on the wheel, good job
> *


lol..what.. you want me to fix that shit too..
you dont even see it on the car :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 31 2007, 07:01 PM~9575091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Very nice, used condom controller.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 3 2008, 10:58 PM~9600496
> *have to admit..the top looks good from the pic..
> *


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 3 2008, 06:37 PM~9599760
> *Baby blue top is good. Matches the seat inserts. You can always do little baby blue details here and there now too.
> *


X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 3 2008, 10:39 PM~9601492
> *lol..what.. you want me to fix that shit too..
> you dont even see it on the car :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: better fix that shit ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 3 2008, 06:15 PM~9599068
> *more progress, got the dash pad back covered. getting the steering wheel painted as i type, and the top came in.  had second thoughts about the baby blue, but after seeing it, i like it. sorry spanky. baby blue it is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That baby blue actually looks pretty damn good Ken. 
How come all your 64's have 62 rocker mouldings :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 11:13 AM~9605762
> *That baby blue actually looks pretty damn good Ken.
> How come all your 64's have 62 rocker mouldings :0
> *


to cover up all the rott :biggrin: 


:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2008, 11:13 AM~9605762
> *That baby blue actually looks pretty damn good Ken.
> How come all your 64's have 62 rocker mouldings :0
> *


oh my white 64 ht from a few yrs back didnt have the rockers.. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2008, 01:20 PM~9605811
> *to cover up all the rott  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2008, 11:20 AM~9605811
> *to cover up all the rott  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


 hno:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 4 2008, 11:20 AM~9605811
> *to cover up all the rott  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


i put them bitches on there so i know there is no rot :0


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

looking good lonestar, i like that top


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Jan 6 2008, 12:49 AM~9618487
> *looking good lonestar, i like that top
> *


X2... color looks good


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 5 2008, 11:42 PM~9618443
> *i put them bitches on there so i know there is no rot :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks good. I like it. Matching stripes here and there would look nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 4 2008, 02:13 PM~9605762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When them clips just don't work, grab them dry wall screws. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 6 2008, 10:45 AM~9620431
> *Part of that Wood package, I tell ya. :ugh:
> When them clips just don't work, grab them dry wall screws. :uh:
> *


banner?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 6 2008, 03:22 PM~9621051
> *banner?
> *


Wrapping it up tonight, shipping it out tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 7 2008, 10:38 AM~9629969
> *Wrapping it up tonight, shipping it out tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Did you do anything to the engine bay or is it good-2-go?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 9 2008, 06:25 AM~9646758
> *Did you do anything to the engine bay or is it good-2-go?
> *


its good to go, chrome, underhood mirrors etc. but im gonna change it up a little bit, droped it off last nite to get the top put on..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2008, 09:22 AM~9646752
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :happysad:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 9 2008, 10:14 AM~9647806
> *:uh:  :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2008, 03:31 PM~9648933
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9664124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 9 2008, 07:57 AM~9646845
> *its good to go, chrome, underhood mirrors etc. but im gonna change it up a little bit, droped it off last nite to get the top put on..
> *


you got that muthafuckin small block chrome kit they sell thru JC whitney on that hoe huh :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 11 2008, 02:21 PM~9669290
> *you got that muthafuckin small block chrome kit they sell thru JC whitney on that hoe huh :0  :biggrin:
> *


ebay special :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2008, 03:48 PM~9669940
> *ebay special  :biggrin:
> *


 Where the engine pics...I couldin't find'em?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2008, 04:05 PM~9670125
> *Where the engine pics...I couldin't find'em?
> *


i havent started the engine make over. ill do that when i chrome the suspension..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2008, 04:09 PM~9670175
> *i havent started the engine make over. ill do that when i chrome the suspension..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks decent already..not much to do unless you want all that new stuff that seems to be in style.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2008, 04:56 PM~9670538
> *Looks decent already..not much to do unless you want all that new stuff that seems to be in style.
> *


yea its straight already. mabye chrome the booster get a new air clear and new valve covers. take the wheel wells out and paint them on the under side to match the car...


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 11 2008, 04:09 PM~9670175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what no washer bottle? :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 11 2008, 11:40 PM~9673576
> *what no washer bottle?  :0
> *


i got one somewhere around here...

got the car back today. im really diggin the top. they did a great job of installing it.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 06:33 PM~9677044
> *i got one somewhere around here...
> 
> got the car back today.  im really diggin the top. they did a great job of installing it.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nice!....let me know bout that other top,,,,give me your paypal address


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 05:33 PM~9677044
> *i got one somewhere around here...
> 
> got the car back today.  im really diggin the top. they did a great job of installing it.
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that top looks hard as fuck!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

new top looks great


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who installed the top..

whats next for the ride.. still wanna do what we talked about


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Top looks good, nice ride!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jan 12 2008, 08:24 PM~9678334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fellas.

sic this shop on pdena blvd installed the top. i still want to do what we talked, just not quite ready. i want to order floor mats bumper guards and other small things first...


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 06:33 PM~9677044
> *i got one somewhere around here...
> 
> got the car back today.  im really diggin the top. they did a great job of installing it.
> ...






Holy Shit Kenny..........that mutha looks bad ass!!!!!!! Congrats bro!!!! :yes: :worship:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

good choice on the top I wouldnt of thought that color would like that nice


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THA 4 IS REAL PLAYER


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 12 2008, 06:33 PM~9677044
> *i got one somewhere around here...
> 
> got the car back today.  im really diggin the top. they did a great job of installing it.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 09:32 PM~9678385
> *that top looks hard as fuck!
> *


X2...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 13 2008, 02:50 PM~9682716
> *good choice on the top I wouldnt of thought that color would like that nice
> *


x64 and also now I believe this will make the car stand out from the other 64 rags that are that factory blue color because there are a few. I love how rags look with the top up and that shit looks hella clean with that lighter blue contrast. Good job Kenwood Pullout.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the top looks good, i think it would look better if it matched the interior,but the top will prolly be down 95%of the time anyways :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 12:28 AM~9688412
> *x64 and also now I believe this will make the car stand out from the other 64 rags that are that factory blue color because there are a few. I love how rags look with the top up and that shit looks hella clean with that lighter blue contrast. Good job Kenwood Pullout.
> *


thanks skum


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

She looks good to me Al.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2007, 04:00 PM~9522192
> *a bus cant go to china  :uh:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 13 2008, 10:21 AM~9681664
> *thanks fellas.
> 
> sic this shop on pdena blvd installed the top. i still want to do what we talked, just not quite ready. i want to order floor mats bumper guards and other small things first...
> *


coo..
yo ass pulled up cheesin last night.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2008, 03:28 AM~9688412
> *I love how rags look with the top up and that shit looks hella clean with that lighter blue contrast. Good job Kenwood Pullout.  *


I absolutely agree with you, and alot people think differently.

:roflmao: :roflmao: Pullout. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 14 2008, 12:51 PM~9691826
> *coo..
> yo ass pulled up cheesin last night.
> *


first time to hit the street in months, felt great and ran like a champ. 100% street driven here


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 04:56 PM~9693352
> *first time to hit the street in months, felt great and ran like a champ. 100% street driven here
> *


mash for dreams is a screw tape.













100% street


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 03:56 PM~9693352
> *first time to hit the street in months, felt great and ran like a champ. 100% street driven here
> *


awready... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 09:51 PM~9706100
> *awready... :biggrin:
> *


noumsayn


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 14 2008, 06:56 PM~9693352
> *first time to hit the street in months, felt great and ran like a champ. 100% street driven here
> *


Daily driven, no leaks, zero maintenance.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2008, 06:46 AM~9707961
> *noumsayn
> *


that 40in lock up.. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Topic sucks, needs some LV60.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 16 2008, 02:13 PM~9711052
> *Topic sucks, needs some LV60.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2008, 07:39 PM~9712181
> *:uh:
> *


Switch'n lanes doin' a buck fifty.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 16 2008, 08:37 PM~9714278
> *Switch'n lanes doin' a buck fifty.
> *


sixnoneforlife.

u miss it yet????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 20 2008, 08:29 PM~9741148
> *sixnoneforlife.
> 
> u miss it yet????
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 20 2008, 09:57 PM~9743172
> *
> *


LOLOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks aight :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 16 2008, 03:13 PM~9711052
> *Topic sucks, needs some purple drank.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

time for new project


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 25 2008, 06:48 AM~9780093
> *time for new project
> *


this year... :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

come get that regulator :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Jan 25 2008, 03:42 PM~9783454
> *come get that regulator :uh:
> *


i can do this weekend ill call u later.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 25 2008, 04:39 PM~9783433
> *this year... :biggrin:
> *


some LV 60 up in this niah


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2008, 01:03 PM~9789766
> *some LV 60 up in this niah
> *


pockets aint deep enuff


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 02:53 PM~9790127
> *pockets aint deep enuff
> *


break off dat 4 and they will be.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 26 2008, 06:38 PM~9791548
> *break off dat 4 and they will be.
> *


spent alot of time thinkin about it, but im gonna keep the four and start on another car.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

MASH 4 POTATO'S


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 26 2008, 10:32 PM~9791945
> *spent alot of time thinkin about it, but im gonna keep the four and start on another car.
> *


Quit dat Bullshittin' and get some LV60 up in here. You know you wanna set Richmond Ave. on fire, so what the fuck you waiting for? Tell Spanky to come get that blue four and let's get this shit crackin' like a dope fiend's pipe.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THIS TOPIC WILL HAVE SOME BILLYNUGS IN IT BY NEXT YEAR. THIS FOOL SAID, HE'S GOING TO GET ANOTHER CAR (1963).


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2008, 12:17 PM~9795785
> *THIS TOPIC WILL HAVE SOME BILLYNUGS IN IT BY NEXT YEAR. THIS FOOL SAID, HE'S GOING TO GET ANOTHER CAR (1963).
> *


63 hang time


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 27 2008, 07:50 PM~9797297
> *63 4 doors open time
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

square biz


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 08:29 PM~9797566
> *square biz
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2008, 08:40 PM~9799045
> *:roflmao:
> *


u send my shit out yet lil bitch


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh you still fuckin wit dat banner son?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea if that sloppy bastard aint sent my shit yet, its gonna be a mis understanding


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 07:24 AM~9801396
> *yea if that sloppy bastard aint sent my shit yet, its gonna be a mis understanding
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 09:17 PM~9808118
> *:0
> *


it came today, he dont want none.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2008, 10:24 PM~9808242
> *it came today, he dont want none.
> *


he said he aint fuckin wit chu


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

You wanna start movin' some furniture in this bitch?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 27 2008, 06:29 PM~9797566
> *square biz
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy-v7pDweqA


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2008, 12:45 AM~9809966
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy-v7pDweqA
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 28 2008, 11:45 PM~9809966
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy-v7pDweqA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 29 2008, 01:45 AM~9809966
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy-v7pDweqA
> *


  :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This topic needs some. . . . . . . . .


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

suxoneforlife


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2008, 09:39 AM~9820374
> *suxoneforlife
> *


Moan Star


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 30 2008, 06:59 AM~9820415
> *Moan Star
> *


lol


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 27 2008, 02:07 PM~9795736
> *Quit dat Bullshittin' and get some LV60 up in here.  You know you wanna set Richmond Ave. on fire, so what the fuck you waiting for? Tell Spanky to come get that blue four and let's get this shit crackin' like a dope fiend's pipe.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2008, 10:08 AM~9820449
> *lol
> *


Blown Car


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 30 2008, 10:12 AM~9820457
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MASHED UP DREAM, THATS WHAT THE FUCK "I"M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 30 2008, 09:15 PM~9825434
> *MASHED UP DREAM, THATS WHAT THE FUCK "I"M TALKIN BOUT
> *


:0 MASH POTATOES 4 A DREAM?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 31 2008, 07:27 AM~9829866
> *:0 MASH POTATOES 4 A DREAM?
> *


talkin bout mashin on you if u dont stop with all the dumb ass posts in my topic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2008, 09:04 AM~9830009
> *talkin bout mashin on you if u dont stop with all the dumb ass posts in my topic
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 31 2008, 11:04 AM~9830009
> *talkin bout mashin on you if u dont stop with all the dumb ass posts in my topic
> *


Get a job and quit worrying about me. :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Unemployment rates are up you know.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuck a job


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 1 2008, 11:44 AM~9840199
> *fuck a job
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Getting back to the topic, let's not take it out of context again here fellas.

TTT.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea well if someone came with the right amount of money for the 64, the 60 would be parked in its place...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 10:07 AM~9848253
> *yea well if someone came with the right amount of money for the 64, the 60 would be parked in its place...
> *


 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 10:07 AM~9848253
> *yea well if someone came with the right amount of money for the 64, the 60 would be parked in its place...
> *


So try to push it so you can get that 60


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 3 2008, 11:29 AM~9854810
> *So try to push it so you can get that 60
> *


i do and i dont. the 64 drives down the street has fresh interior and top, new paint, new rims, skirts, new setup. runs good i can drive it daily if i wanted to. to sell that to get another project, i dont know if i want to do that. im better off saving my pennies and when the time is right it will all come together. and ill still have the 64.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 12:44 PM~9854902
> *i do and i dont. the 64 drives down the street has fresh interior and top, new paint, new rims, skirts, new setup. runs good i can drive it daily if i wanted to. to sell that to get another project, i dont know if i want to do that.  im better off saving my pennies and when the time is right it will all come together. and ill still have the 64.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=321151&st=128

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 3 2008, 04:50 PM~9855705
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=321151&st=128
> 
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: 


PM SENT TO KENNETH. PLEASE FORWARD THOSE PICS TO ME, EL NIKKUAH!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Besides, you have to let them know the truth. . . . . . . .



> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Nov 23 2006, 07:52 PM~6625676
> *because when I started the project last year, I wasnt going to chrome all the suspension, so now there is going to be another 15-20 grand added to the total cost of the project that I really wasnt prepared for, and I have already started building a motorcycle, Im in the process of starting my own business, and me and my wife are buying a house and moving in March, which is where we will live until we move to CA, plus I spend 50% of my week on bed rest due to medical problems, so I dont really get alot done right now...
> 
> so...the chrome added extra time on building my car, but not really 2 years, maybe 1 year, but thats cool, the car will probably sit untouched for a year once its painted so the paint can shink before its polished.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Is the 64 for sale? interested buyer here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2008, 09:51 AM~9861021
> *Besides, you have to let them know the truth. . . . . . . .
> *



Especially if you plan to build the baddest 67 in the world, and have birthday cakes with Jim Morrison on them :biggrin: O yeah and a 70 MC with narrowed rearend in 1998 :0


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

So is this one gonna end up in tucson too...j/k. Nice 64,I like the baby blue top,kinda reminds me of Charles Claton's old rag four :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA+Feb 5 2008, 12:24 AM~9867750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who knows :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 01:44 PM~9854902
> *i do and i dont. the 64 drives down the street has fresh interior and top, new paint, new rims, skirts, new setup. runs good i can drive it daily if i wanted to. to sell that to get another project, i dont know if i want to do that.  im better off saving my pennies and when the time is right it will all come together. and ill still have the 64.
> *


he wants someone to beg him to sell it to them... :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 6 2008, 01:28 AM~9875890
> *he wants someone to beg him to sell it to them... :uh:
> *


no, just someone who appreciates what its worth :uh:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 6 2008, 07:08 AM~9876082
> *no, just someone who appreciates what its worth  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 4 2008, 10:51 AM~9861021
> *Besides, you have to let them know the truth. . . . . . . .
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Someone pm'ed me yesterday who is interested in buying your 64.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 6 2008, 11:50 AM~9877489
> *Someone pm'ed me yesterday who is interested in buying your 64.
> *


liar. why didnt they just PM him? are you his dad :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9891656
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

fuck I'll buy that mothafucka How much??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 8 2008, 12:21 PM~9895356
> *fuck I'll buy that mothafucka How much??????? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its a numbers game...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 7 2008, 10:05 PM~9891930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 8 2008, 06:47 PM~9897049
> *its a numbers game...
> *


Dice game?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 8 2008, 08:11 PM~9898950
> *Dice game?
> *


6 hoes and a pimp


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 12:44 PM~9854902
> *i do and i dont. the 64 drives down the street has fresh interior and top, new paint, new rims, skirts, new setup. runs good i can drive it daily if i wanted to. to sell that to get another project, i dont know if i want to do that.  im better off saving my pennies and when the time is right it will all come together. and ill still have the 64.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Topic sucks. To the bottom.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so i went out and bought a cutlass i havent owned a g body since 1998. this one is nice. a/c is cold as fuck no window noise on the freeway the weather strip and window felts arent even dry rotted and all power works correctly. old man said he was selling to buy his son a ford escort, i have the original window sticker of $16,000 back in 87 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dude asked what i was gonna do with the car i wanted to tell him im gonna chop the top off it, he would have cried. :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 03:45 PM~9909934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so i see u bought it after all...and threw the d'z on that bitch.. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 10 2008, 04:07 PM~9910046
> *so i see u bought it after all...and threw the d'z on that bitch.. :biggrin:
> *


after test driving i had to have it...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2008, 08:45 AM~9907870
> *Topic sucks. To the bottom.
> *


i know you got something to say about buying a cutlass so go ahead, let me hear it..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

What did u pick it up for $?


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

dam that cutty is clean lonestar, some thing to abuse and then act grown up when you roll the 4 or what?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 06:42 PM~9909915
> *so i went out and bought a cutlass i havent owned a g body since 1998.  this one is nice. a/c is cold as fuck no window noise on the freeway the weather strip and window felts arent even dry rotted and all power works correctly.  old man said he was selling to buy his son a ford escort, i have the original window sticker of $16,000 back in 87  :0
> *


Car is clean, but what the fuck are you doing with one of those gang banger cars? :uh:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 03:45 PM~9909934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! *


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 05:45 PM~9909934
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that fucker is clean! i love g-bodies!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 10 2008, 08:33 PM~9911380
> *Car is clean, but what the fuck are you doing with one of those baby momma disposable  cars?  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fool said _"We dont drive g bodies we give 'em to baby mommas"_ :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider+Feb 10 2008, 06:26 PM~9910893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the grandma car goes good with the soccer mom van i used to drive for work


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 10 2008, 10:56 PM~9912839
> *fool said "We dont drive g bodies we give 'em to baby mommas"  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

must be nice to have cash


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 11 2008, 02:26 PM~9917273
> *must be nice to have cash
> *


i aint the one with gold undercarriage....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice A$$ Ride


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

If you hating you are nothing but an actor, so eat nutz like you on Fear Factor.

When are you going to get a real flat screen? You need fix that house, not fuck it up.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

seth i think youre going thru depression since u havent rode in a low, in a couple weeks now..


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 12 2008, 11:38 AM~9924083
> *If you hating you are nothing but an actor, so eat nutz like you on Fear Factor.
> 
> When are you going to get a real flat screen? You need fix that house, not fuck it up.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow
:nono:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 11 2008, 08:23 PM~9919653
> *i aint the one with gold undercarriage....
> *


who has gold undercarriage I'll go steal it :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 4 2008, 09:51 AM~9861021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 16 2008, 12:52 AM~9955777
> *:0  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You're running a 2BBL on this right. Can you post a diagram of how/where the vacuum lines are connected or possibly a close up of your engine?

I'm 95% sure I know where they go but just need confirmation.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 19 2008, 01:08 PM~9979176
> *You're running a 2BBL on this right. Can you post a diagram of how/where the vacuum lines are connected or possibly a close up of your engine?
> 
> I'm 95% sure I know where they go but just need confirmation.
> *


on what the cutlass or the 64. the 64 has aftermarket carb...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 19 2008, 07:25 PM~9981306
> *on what the cutlass or the 64. the 64 has aftermarket carb...
> *


the 64......

Right on, no problem


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well i sold the cutlass on to the next thing.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

uhh ohh, now what :dunno:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

something with a moon roof.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 10 2008, 05:45 PM~9909934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 25 2008, 09:12 AM~10023388
> *CLEAN!!
> *


I thought you hated on them G-bod's J?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 20 2008, 08:26 PM~9989453
> *well i got the cutlass stoled, so on to the next thing.  The license plates were off my old cutlass, so I could not report it "Got-Got".
> *


WHEN KEEPING IT REAL GOES WRONG. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the cuttlass got sold or stoled?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2008, 03:54 PM~10027133
> *the cuttlass got sold or stoled?
> *


i sold it to a club member but for what i sold it to him for i say he stole it from me...i never seen a cutlass as clean as this that one...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2008, 06:54 PM~10027133
> *the cuttlass got sold or stoled?
> *


 :uh: bozo tryna clown up in here. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10029353
> *:uh:  bozo tryna clown up in here.  :uh:
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP NIKUA :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 26 2008, 12:41 AM~10030304
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP NIKUA :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 12 2008, 03:12 PM~9925556
> *seth i think youre going thru depression since u havent rode in a low, in a couple weeks now..
> *


He put his cat to sleep tonight


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 25 2008, 09:13 PM~10029353
> *:uh:  bozo tryna clown up in here.  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Feb 26 2008, 02:33 AM~10031449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 25 2008, 08:31 PM~10027839
> *i sold it to a club member but for what i sold it to him for i say he stole it from me...i never seen a cutlass as clean as this that one...
> *


You know rumors are flying like furniture in this mafucca.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 26 2008, 01:13 PM~10034676
> *You know rumors are flying like furniture in this mafucca.
> 
> 
> ...


naw its sold. but ill be buying it back...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 06:41 PM~10035841
> *naw its sold. but ill be buying it back...
> *


What from the upcoming repo auction?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 26 2008, 09:32 PM~10038829
> *What from the upcoming repo auction?
> *


yea, thats it


----------



## SEVENTYNINETYME (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## SEVENTYNINETYME (Feb 28, 2008)

what's the deal ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10035841
> *naw its sold. but ill be buying skim's lac...
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2008, 12:46 AM~10046921
> *:0
> *


:roflmao:

Bozo tryna clown again.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*Square Business is on the block, while Lone Star x-ray's some cock. So, make an offer on that rag foe, and come correct with that dough. He keeps it real clean like mop-n-glo and will only consider trades for a Billy Nugz foe doe. *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dumbass


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2008, 11:08 AM~10050176
> *Square Business is on the block, while Lone Star x-ray's some cock.  So, make an offer on that rag foe, and come correct with that dough.  He keeps it real clean like mop-n-glo and will only consider trades for a Billy Nugz foe doe.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10053172


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 28 2008, 06:12 PM~10053188
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10053172
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2008, 12:08 PM~10050176
> *Square Business is on the block, while Lone Star x-ray's some cock.  So, make an offer on that rag foe, and come correct with that dough.  He keeps it real clean like mop-n-glo and will only consider trades for a Billy Nugz foe doe.
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Feb 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10052158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

wont be the second time you come to my house with a fat knot and an empty trailer. Kill or be killed ***** U know the deal. El Nikkua. Duvals Hero.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 08:05 PM~10060514
> *wont be the second time you come to my house with a fat knot and an empty trailer. Kill or be killed ***** U know the deal. El Nikkua. Duvals Hero.*


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

well its offical the blue 64 is gone. im gonna keep this topic alive though..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 29 2008, 08:17 PM~10061266
> *well its offical the blue 64 is gone.  im gonna keep this topic alive though..
> *


 :uh: 

FOOL GONNA KEEP THE DREAM ALIVE LIKE MARTIN LUTHER KING DAY

CALL ME SO I CAN GIVE YO U DIRECTIONS AGAIN


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2008, 01:01 AM~10062411
> *:uh:
> 
> FOOL GONNA KEEP THE DREAM ALIVE LIKE  MARTIN LUTHER KING DAY
> ...


NO NEED FOR ALL THAT, LONEQUEST WILL GET HIM THERE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 29 2008, 10:25 PM~10062592
> *NO NEED FOR ALL THAT, LONEQUEST WILL GET HIM THERE.
> *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

so what did u get for the 64 homie :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Mar 1 2008, 11:19 PM~10068295
> *so what did u get for the 64 homie :biggrin:
> *


I TRADED HIM FOR THE 90'D OUT LAC


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Feb 28 2008, 12:08 PM~10050176
> *Square Business is on the block, while Lone Star x-ray's some cock.  So, make an offer on that rag foe, and come correct with that dough.  He keeps it real clean like mop-n-glo and will only consider trades for a Billy Nugz foe doe.
> *



does that come in a 'chopped n screwed edition by lonestar'? :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOUNGE HOMEBOY YOU IN THE DANGER ZONE, WHEN THE BROTHA PMD IS ON DA MICROPHONE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2008, 04:08 AM~10069301
> *LOUNGE HOMEBOY YOU IN THE DANGER ZONE, WHEN THE BROTHA PMD IS ON DA MICROPHONE.
> *


you know you live in the country when u actually hear bullet ricochet


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA I BET U TRADED N SOME CASH FOR THE 64 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 2 2008, 01:57 AM~10068548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 1 2008, 11:55 PM~10068541
> *I TRADED HIM FOR THE 90'D OUT LAC
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 2 2008, 04:08 AM~10069301
> *LOUNGE HOMEBOY YOU IN THE DANGER ZONE, WHEN THE BROTHA PMD IS ON DA MICROPHONE.
> *


looks better in my driveway, than on your farm :biggrin:


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** said farm.. haha


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 05:43 PM~10071060
> *looks better in my driveway, than on your farm  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks 100x better without them nickle D's.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

post pics of the 60!!!


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 2 2008, 06:51 PM~10072356
> *Looks 100x better without them nickle D's.
> *


nickle D's soon to be engraved copper D's


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 3 2008, 08:19 AM~10075618
> *nickle D's soon to be engraved copper D's
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 07:56 AM~10069430
> *you know you live in the country when u actually hear bullet ricochet
> *


True story, While we were loading up the car all day they were shooting in the pasture across the street then *PIEWWWWW* FUCKIN BULLET RICOCHET RIGHT PAST ALL 3 OF US!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 2 2008, 03:43 PM~10071060
> *looks better in my driveway, than on your farm  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BUT NOW I GOT THAT SUPA HOT '4'  :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

'4' DOOR THAT IS :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Way too much swapping going on here and not enough work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Mar 3 2008, 10:19 AM~10075618
> *nickle D's soon to be engraved copper D's
> *


:barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2008, 12:27 PM~10077042
> *:barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10060514
> *wont be the second time you come to my house with a fat knot and an empty trailer. Kill or be killed ***** U know the deal. El Nikkua. Duvals Hero.
> *


  LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS FELLAS......LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10060514
> *wont be the second time you come to my house with a fat knot and an empty trailer. Kill or be killed ***** U know the deal. El Nikkua. Duvals Hero.
> *


  LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS FELLAS......LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 06:05 PM~10060514
> *wont be the second time you come to my house with a fat knot and an empty trailer. Kill or be killed ***** U know the deal. El Nikkua. Duvals Hero.
> *


  LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS FELLAS......LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 3 2008, 07:25 PM~10080024
> * LEAVE ME OUT OF THIS FELLAS......LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Looks like a new ride is coming soon?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Mar 4 2008, 01:12 PM~10086180
> *Looks like a new ride is coming soon?
> *


 :0


----------



## SEVENTYNINETYME (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice car Lone star.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for the El Nikkua.... I am waiting on some greenbacks, you know, them duckets, dead presidents, my best friends.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEVENTYNINETYME_@Mar 4 2008, 07:49 PM~10089758
> *Nice car Lone star.
> *


we gona have to go dippin like the old days


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2008, 12:22 AM~10090637
> *we gona have to go dippin like the old days
> *


you aint gonna do shit....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

huld up, so yall traded cars????????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2008, 12:31 AM~10090733
> *huld up, so yall traded cars????????
> *


haha


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 4 2008, 09:31 PM~10090733
> *huld up, so yall traded cars????????
> *


yessir


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 4 2008, 10:31 PM~10090733
> *huld up, so yall traded cars????????
> *


because its like that


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Yall a bunch mafuccin fools.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

for nate-dogg


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

damn that's nice! I have this color that was a burgandy at the shop, but it would be a low % chance that it would match the doors and dash. Let me see if I still have that sample and I will send it to you just to see what it looks like up next to it. 












the color looks different than the pictures. don't know why it does that.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WOOD PECKER, WHY DON'T YOU SEE IF NATE DOGG CAN COLOR MATCH YOUR NEW 60 RAG?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

I can handle that! :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 5 2008, 10:57 PM~10099171
> *I can handle that! :biggrin:
> *


Kenny is still wet dreaming on that one..... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 07:58 PM~10099186
> *Kenny is still wet dreaming on that one.....  :biggrin:
> *


yes that is the ultimate car for me.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 5 2008, 08:30 PM~10098884
> *WOOD PECKER, WHY DON'T YOU SEE IF NATE DOGG CAN COLOR MATCH YOUR NEW 60 RAG?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SEVENTYNINETYME (Feb 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 4 2008, 09:22 PM~10090637
> *we gona have to go dippin like the old days
> *



call me up.  
down to ride out


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

my guy is gonna send me every sample he can get with anywhere near a burgandy color. i talked to him last night, might take a minute, but i'm gonna try to get something out to you soon.......... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 7 2008, 12:40 PM~10112305
> *my guy is gonna send me every sample he can get with anywhere near a burgandy color.  i talked to him last night, might take a minute, but i'm gonna try to get something out to you soon.......... :biggrin:
> *


This fool said, "my guy". :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 7 2008, 12:22 PM~10112582
> *This fool said, "my guy".  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



don't be mad that i got peoples........... :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 7 2008, 07:40 PM~10115356
> *don't be mad that i got peoples........... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


TTT for buckled fender and bent rocker panel.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2008, 06:21 PM~10182520
> *TTT for buckled fender and bent rocker panel.
> *


its been fixed and i got the kit put on today, redid the setup this past week i just need to redye the top because its a shade off from the kit..and get a matching set of lenses...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pics of the 60?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 16 2008, 07:05 PM~10182856
> *pics of the 60?
> *


i wish not yet, but it will happen


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 09:25 PM~10182568
> *its been fixed and i got the kit put on today, redid the setup this past week i just need to redye the top because its a shade off from the kit..and get a matching set of lenses...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but going over your minutes sucks.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Your shit needs a 44" now.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looks good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT still needs a 44"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 16 2008, 07:25 PM~10182568
> *its been fixed and i got the kit put on today, redid the setup this past week i just need to redye the top because its a shade off from the kit..and get a matching set of lenses...
> 
> 
> ...


The top color looks way better than that kit so why dont you just dye the kit. Atleast the top color matches the car.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2008, 11:46 AM~10214176
> *The top color looks way better than that kit so why dont you just dye the kit. Atleast the top color matches the car.
> *


Its all good cause Kenny called this dude to fix the problem.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Booty kit looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10216834
> *Booty kit looks good!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

setup and frame work is done gettin some music this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2008, 11:59 PM~10219120
> *setup and frame work is done gettin some music this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


country music?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 22 2008, 05:32 AM~10228019
> *country music?? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Some George Strait up in that *****


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2008, 11:25 AM~10228586
> *Some George Strait up in that *****
> *


Dood, get back to werk.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

got the car back stress points on the frame and axle, 2 pump 3 dump 4 switch setup. 4 pack installed and put the new dayton spinners on it. 

skim u like the carpet better than the oily ass trunk. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 09:01 PM~10237002
> *got the car back stress points on the frame and axle, 2 pump 3 dump 4 switch setup. 4 pack installed and put the new dayton spinners on it.
> 
> skim u like the carpet better than the oily ass trunk.  :biggrin:
> ...


I will give $5 shipped


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 26 2008, 07:46 PM~10262477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some 4 tons in a whole lotta of fun to come.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 07:01 PM~10237002
> *got the car back stress points on the frame and axle, 2 pump 3 dump 4 switch setup. 4 pack installed and put the new dayton spinners on it.
> 
> skim u like the carpet better than the oily ass trunk.  :biggrin:
> ...


strap that hangin ass hose up nicca


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 08:01 PM~10237002
> *got the car back stress points on the frame and axle, 2 pump 3 dump 4 switch setup. 4 pack installed and put the new dayton spinners on it.
> 
> skim u like the carpet better than the oily ass trunk.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 12:19 AM~10264706
> *strap that hangin ass hose up nicca
> *


Ask yourself that question....... :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 27 2008, 07:39 AM~10266668
> *Ask yourself that question.......  :uh:
> *


SHUT UP BITCH IT WAS STRAPPED UP WHEN i OWNED THE CAR :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 10:39 AM~10266847
> *SHUT UP BITCH IT WAS STRAPPED UP WHEN i OWNED THE CAR :uh:
> *


:uh: yea ok. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 27 2008, 07:39 AM~10266847
> *SHUT UP BITCH IT WAS STRAPPED UP WHEN i OWNED THE CAR :uh:
> *


yea ok


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10264706
> *strap that hangin ass hose up nicca
> *


you keep fucken it up........................NIKKUA :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

someone say hoes?????


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

C'MON KEEP PUNCHIN'!!!!!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any updates??


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 7 2008, 06:03 PM~10357285
> *any updates??
> *


tomorrow


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 7 2008, 04:03 PM~10357285
> *any updates??
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HAHA! I could see Wood rolling in that while intoxicated by a 12 pack of Schlitz.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HAHA! I could see Wood rolling in that while intoxicated by a 12 pack of Schlitz.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HAHA! I could see Wood rolling in that while intoxicated by a 12 pack of Schlitz.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 7 2008, 09:38 PM~10360902
> *tomorrow
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 9 2008, 01:15 AM~10369572
> *:dunno:
> *


ok, he said tomorrow.


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 26 2008, 11:25 PM~10264768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 poor thing
lmao


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

updates comin soon gonna tear down the suspension this weekend..and i scored some more pillow top seat imgonna get them recovered so theres no down time waiting on the seats


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 23 2008, 05:01 PM~10237002
> *got the car back stress points on the frame and axle, 2 pump 3 dump 4 switch setup. 4 pack installed and put the new dayton spinners on it.
> 
> skim u like the carpet better than the oily ass trunk.  :biggrin:
> ...



If you need help to rebuild dumpd, call me

Andy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOMBRA_@Apr 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10384897
> *If you need help to rebuild dumpd, call me
> 
> Andy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 8 2008, 05:32 PM~10366569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA.... BAAAAAAAALIN !!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 10 2008, 04:53 PM~10384214
> *updates comin soon gonna tear down the suspension this weekend..and i scored some more pillow top seat imgonna get them recovered so theres no down time waiting on the seats
> *


IN BURGUNDY PLEATHER?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2008, 07:40 PM~10386293
> *IN BURGUNDY PLEATHER?
> *


and suede pillows


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*PILLOWS*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 10 2008, 07:40 PM~10386293
> *IN BURGUNDY PLEATHER?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2008, 10:21 AM~10398424
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2008, 10:21 AM~10398424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

nice


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Apr 17 2008, 04:00 PM~10439874
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> nice
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

been slackin on the updates. my homeboy slim and me put a 42 in it, got the seats back today and tore down the suspension last weekend its at the chromers now, be back on the streets complete, in 1 month.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

he wanted to be hollywood :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this is how it sits now....dirty as fuck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

suede pillows. took a chance on the seatman but im happy with the end product


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 9 2008, 06:57 PM~10619741
> *suede pillows. took a chance on the seatman but im happy with the end product
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin: 

Hows your wife?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 10 2008, 11:40 AM~10623448
> *uffin:
> 
> Hows your wife?
> *


tell your mom i said happy mothers day


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

seats look good with the suede


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@May 10 2008, 02:39 PM~10623871
> *seats look good with the suede
> *



hell yeah


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

X2


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what you and Slim chargin for a roof install


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2008, 03:26 PM~10637391
> *what you and Slim chargin for a roof install
> *


pm me if interested.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2008, 04:26 PM~10637391
> *what you and Slim chargin for a roof install
> *


A pair of these and its on.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2008, 05:44 AM~10651823
> *A pair of these and its on.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:



that snake looks pissed :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT for cloth seats


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 16 2008, 09:46 PM~10674444
> *TTT for cloth seats
> *


less mud butt ......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@May 12 2008, 06:57 PM~10638537
> *http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn158/PLAYAMADE90321/DIGIFOTOS008-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> DA TOP INSIDE OF DA LAC IN BLAK VELVERT STILL WERKIN ON FINISHING IT
> ...


 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 12 2008, 12:21 PM~10398424
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Happy bday Wood


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 14 2008, 07:44 AM~10651823
> *A pair of these and its on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

updates on the snake heads


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 22 2008, 05:28 PM~10715187
> *updates on the snake heads
> *


soon. does everyone in dallas drag ass?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

chrome?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 22 2008, 08:04 PM~10715871
> *soon. does everyone in dallas drag ass?
> *


pretty much yes. Chromers are slow as hell here.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 22 2008, 09:52 PM~10716304
> *pretty much yes. Chromers are slow as hell here.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Hows the seat hunt?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

i love u homie plus we sell wire wheel and accy


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2008, 09:31 AM~10719845
> *Hows the seat hunt?
> *


dude backed out last minute....


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 23 2008, 03:15 PM~10721466
> *i love u homie plus we sell wire wheel and accy
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 25 2008, 08:28 PM~10735783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tossin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

OHHHHHREALLY?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

CHROME BITCH?


Incidentally, how's your wife?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 10 2008, 06:11 PM~10841101
> *CHROME BITCH?
> Incidentally, how's your wife?
> 
> ...


chrome should be home tomoro evening,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2008, 07:15 PM~10841130
> *chrome should be home tomoro evening,
> *


is it gonna be undied out for Tulsa?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 10 2008, 07:33 PM~10841828
> *is it gonna be undied out for Tulsa?
> *


thats the plan...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Well its thursday wheres the chrome?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 12 2008, 02:08 PM~10854979
> *Well its thursday wheres the chrome?
> *


ha! he's got it alright, along with 8 others. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 12 2008, 12:08 PM~10854979
> *Well its thursday wheres the chrome?
> *


6:00 HIGH


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry Ken


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 08:25 PM~10859115
> * Sorry Ken
> *


no need to be sorry sucka we pulled that shit off, finished at 630. i just gotta bleed the brakes and take it for test run


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2008, 10:48 AM~10862542
> *no need to be sorry sucka we pulled that shit off, finished at 630. i just gotta bleed the brakes and take it for test run
> *


pics or it dint happen :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2008, 01:34 PM~10862854
> *pics or it dint happen :0
> *


He's lieing.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GOT BIG TRUCK JEWELRY UNDER THAT HOE.


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2008, 11:34 AM~10862854
> *pics or it dint happen :0
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

My drawers full of shit stains, while my hand on that woodgrain, rearend is locked up with chains, peep it homie im about to blow the brains.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Dump that Lac and get with the program Jack.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 11:30 AM~10887845
> *Dump that Lac and get with the program Jack.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

CANDYCHROMEGSXR SAYS HE WANTS TO DEAL


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 13 2008, 10:34 AM~10862854
> *pics or it dint happen :0
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

HORSE SHIT ON THAT LAC AND THAT IS A FACT.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 17 2008, 04:46 PM~10890649
> *HORSE SHIT ON THAT LAC AND THAT IS A FACT.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

You know elites roll raggggggggggggggssssssssssssssss


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

better move sumtin..

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/713443952.html


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 22 2008, 02:32 AM~10923270
> *better move sumtin..
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/713443952.html
> *


oh thats the one :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Two week old convo. Bone Star needs to get it in gear and get this ragtop rolling.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just spent a grip on fixin the a/c on the lac now it blows 40 degrees on the thermometer...so im gonna keep the car thru the summertime...then see whats up after new years..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 11:16 AM~10924301
> *i just spent a grip on fixin the a/c on the lac now it blows 40 degrees on the thermometer...so im gonna keep the car thru the summertime...then see whats up after new years..
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

GAVE THE LAC A GOOD CLEANING TODAY...A/C BLOWING POPSICLES AT ME :biggrin: 










I SWAPPED OUT THE SUEDE SEATS FOR THE LEATHER PILLOW SEATS...


















AND THE ROOF SLIM AND MYSELF PUT IN DIDNT HAVE A SHADE SO I USED THE PIECE OF SHEET METAL FROM THE ROOF OF THE CAR AS THE SHADE, ITS PAINTED SO I GUESS ITS COOL


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

why did you take out the sued seats? didnt like em?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jun 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10927924
> *why did you take out the sued seats? didnt like em?
> *


long story but they were too firm and had too much padding...felt weird to sit in them, so i took the covers off and sold them,...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 22 2008, 06:36 PM~10927674
> *GAVE THE LAC A GOOD CLEANING TODAY...A/C BLOWING POPSICLES AT ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i like the leather pillows 

car looks bad ass bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice Job! Hey, how is that for creativeness! :nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_*Keep your eye on the prize.....*_


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 10:57 PM~10929217
> *Keep your eye on the prize.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm getting tired of this shit. Look it even has the plaque already in it. 

That mafucca is the hardest out there. Now crack that bank and go ahead and hit the dank.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its nice no doubt...


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 11:57 PM~10929217
> *Keep your eye on the prize.....
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 10:52 PM~10929166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 8 2008, 10:21 PM~11042957
> *MAY GOD FIND HIS SOLE, A MEN. R.I.P. MY BROTHER.
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 22 2008, 09:57 PM~10929217
> *Keep your eye on the prize.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh: SWEET JEEEZIS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:20 PM~11164329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 24 2008, 07:37 AM~11166153
> *ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME.......
> *


He's need to get it in gear. Otherwise, he'll be labeled a queer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Dreams can come true....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2008, 07:25 AM~11166369
> *He's need to get it in gear. Otherwise, he'll be labeled a queer.
> *


lol


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

It's a fine day in the 832 and the 713.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 23 2008, 06:57 PM~10935802
> *I'm getting tired of this shit. Look it even has the plaque already in it.
> 
> That mafucca is the hardest out there. Now crack that bank and go ahead and hit the dank.
> ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jul 25 2008, 06:35 PM~11180783
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

You bought a 60?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 24 2008, 11:33 PM~11173760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them cruisers and conti kit set it off!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 23 2008, 10:20 PM~11164329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them those rims like on suge knights bmw the night him and pac got dumped on, except those are the baby version. :0


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 25 2008, 11:40 PM~11181538
> *them those rims like on suge knights bmw the night him and pac got dumped on, except those are the baby version.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


FUK IT. eBay it then!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

so will there be a new topic for the 60 or will this topic just continue?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 4 2008, 11:18 AM~11253140
> *so will there be a new topic for the 60 or will this topic just continue?
> *


It will just continue.... So I will start it off..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Aug 4 2008, 09:18 AM~11253140
> *so will there be a new topic for the 60 or will this topic just continue?
> *


SHIT U KNOW LOAN STAR WILL CONTINUE THIS SHIT HERE, HE DEN HAD 5 CARS ON THE SAME TOPIC BECAUSE HE IS BANDWIDTH FRIENDLY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 6 2008, 12:05 AM~11270614
> *SHIT U KNOW LOAN STAR WILL CONTINUE THIS SHIT HERE, HE DEN HAD 5 CARS ON THE SAME TOPIC BECAUSE HE IS BANDWIDTH FRIENDLY
> *


:roflmao:

Its gonna take some time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, 63 ss rider
:0 :0


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

congrats kenny


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 5 2008, 10:01 PM~11270557
> *It will just continue.... So I will start it off..
> 
> 
> ...


So it's in Texas NOW?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Aug 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11291971
> *So it's in Texas NOW?
> *


yup. He started a new topic. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=424024&st=0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Loan Star don't play, he's still rockin a profile image of a 64 though.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 8 2008, 09:19 AM~11292907
> *Loan Star don't play, he's still rockin a profile image of a 64 though.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## upsman16 (Feb 28, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2008, 02:44 AM~12358421
> *:biggrin:
> *


ah you musta just got home from the club leanin high on that drank.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

scrotum


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

mayne


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------

